# The Rap/Hip-Hop/R&B Thread



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2007)

I've found another song to inspire me, so it's time to make a new thread.
 

Post videos, lyrics, and songs you like from any of the three genres.

One more thing: If you don't like the genres and video I've listed, don't hijack my thread.... Please....It's pointless.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDCDrcZK4NE

Kanye West, Rakim, Nas, KRS-ONE-Classic

Black Star-Astronomy (No video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-hVkorqicw

Black Star and Common-Respiration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHReQQnMVQo

Mos Def, Nate Dogg, and Pharoah Monch-Oh No
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdGe4sKgA-s

Rakim- When I Be on the Mic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KZbdFyzkds


----------



## furious styles (May 3, 2007)

Once I get the time, I'll post some reviews of new albums I've bought. (Lupe Fiasco and Jay-Z's newest effort, to name a couple)

Good thread idea.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> Good thread idea.



Seconded. "Astronomy" _and_ "Oh No"? Way to start the thread off with some tracks that are hard to beat .

Here's one of the all-time classics, Black Sheep's "The Choice Is Yours": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGwonG3iGaI


----------



## swordchick (May 3, 2007)

I watched Dave Chappelle's Block Party yesterday. I loved music. I really love Mos Def, Common, Kanye West, Dead Prez and Talib Kweli:smitten: I heard that there is a remix of Throw Some D's by Kanye so I must hear that.

I love rap, hip-hop and R & B from the 80's and 90's, especially one hit wonders. 

I love the music from Breakin 1 & 2, especially Din Dah Dah, There's No Stopping Us, Combat and Ain't Nobody.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 3, 2007)

My all-time favorite rapper, Big L doing his thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNVJapFiSdo

Mobb Deep-Survival of the Fittest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxDdN-puo3g

EPMD-Rampage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANCo2ta1t7M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgsTU_QZ1_c

Gang Starr-Mass Appeal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXyFZkU9bkQ



And for some R&B minus the rhythm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYrVwGxlcFA


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

I :smitten: Talib Kweli.

Some faves:

Trillville- 'It's goin' down lovely in the legion of doom'...all to the sounds of a mattress squeaking, it's great. Haha.

Biggie- "I'm not only a client, I'm the playa president"

Lloyd Banks- The song "Warrior"...my fave from the album

Dr. Dre- (from at the end of one of his songs...not really rapped) "Smoke weed everyday"

Luda- uh, I pretty much love every song he's every put out. 

There are tons tons tons more, but I can't go all through them. I really REALLY like Sterling Simms right now. He's very Michael Jackson meets Prince, but in a hoodie with a white tee underneath. No gloves. He's got a bit of an 80's feel-good vibe to his music.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Dr. Dre- (from at the end of one of his songs...not really rapped) "Smoke weed everyday"



That's Nate Dogg singing at the end of "The Next Episode" -- I'm a big fan of his hooks. You can't beat "Regulate" or any of the stuff he did with Dre and Snoop.

How about early-90s NYC hardcore, like Black Moon, Smif-N-Wessun and the other Boot Camp Clik rappers?

Black Moon, "How Many MCs?": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKKicEjGvWQ
Smif-N-Wessun, "Sound Bwoy Bureill": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVZxfTp6E8Q
Fab Five, "Leflaur Leflah Eshkoshka": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVZxfTp6E8Q

Can't find it on Youtube, but "Home Sweet Home" by Smif-N-Wessun was one of the few things which made me really homesick for NY when I lived in Chicago...


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

oh wow. i have a whole folder of youtube videos that are in this genre of music. title of the folder? ''shake that ass". i love most of the older stuff, and as far as anything newer, i like the lesser known artists and songs, they aren't so kitschy.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oh wow. i have a whole folder of youtube videos that are in this genre of music. title of the folder? ''shake that ass". i love most of the older stuff, and as far as anything newer, i like the lesser known artists and songs, they aren't so kitschy.



As Mystikal once said, "shake dat ass!" I second his suggestion, especially when it's directed towards Supersoup .


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> As Mystikal once said, "shake dat ass!" I second his suggestion, especially when it's directed towards Supersoup .



hahaha, you have no idea my friend, no idea...every night as i sit here, i've got youtube going, or one of the mixed cds i've made, and i'm up and down out of my seat all night breakin it the eff down. hell, i do it at work now. i think it's a stress thing for me.

now back on topic...and i don't know if this song qualifies, but i'm callin' it some sort of r&b...remember all-4-one? this is one of my most favorite songs ever, and it's by them. nope, not i swear...

"she's got skillz"

little rump shaker she can really shake and bake
she's got skillz
watch her slippin and a slidin' working booty left to right
she's got skillz
she can work it to the left
work it to the right
she wants to get a little freaky tonight
she's got the potion in the motion
to cure my illz
she's got skillz

she shammies up my jammies and she'll do me all night long
she's got skillz
in the mornin' when i'm yawnin' she gives me a sticky bun
she's got skillz

yum yum eat 'em up think i'm in luck because
she wants to lick me like a lollipop
she's got the potion in the motion
to cure my illz
she's got skillz

skillz
girl has it goin' on
she's got skillz
work her booty all night long
she's got skillz
makes me wanna scooby doo
she's got skillz
makes me want to zoom zoom zoom

she's got the potion in the motion
to cure my illz
she's got skillz

yum yum eat 'em up think i'm in luck because
she wants to lick me like a lollipop

she's got the potion in the motion
to cure my illz
she's got skillz

little rump shaker got the flavor that i like
she's got skillz
little cutie with that booty, think i'll take her home tonight
she's got skillz

that song is my personal anthem.

/babble.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> makes me wanna scooby doo



Hahahaha, I love it! Haven't heard of that, I'll have to track it down.

How about this one? "All I wanna do is do a zoom zoom zoom and a boom boom... just shake ya rump!"


----------



## furious styles (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> That's Nate Dogg singing at the end of "The Next Episode" -- I'm a big fan of his hooks. You can't beat "Regulate" or any of the stuff he did with Dre and Snoop.









mount up.

seriously though nate dogg is god. i can sing like him, too.


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Hahahaha, I love it! Haven't heard of that, I'll have to track it down.
> 
> How about this one? "All I wanna do is do a zoom zoom zoom and a boom boom... just shake ya rump!"



of course!!! love that one. this is a cd i was given as a gift...oh so appropriate. and i had to buy another one, cause my friend and i wore it out in her car. and yes, i've been known to jump out of the car at red lights and dance my ass off.

http://tinyurl.com/2u36g3


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> mount up.
> 
> seriously though nate dogg is god. i can sing like him, too.



whaaa??

no seriously, marriage me now. his voice is sex, pure fucking sex.

*now listening to next episode*


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> mount up.
> 
> seriously though nate dogg is god. i can sing like him, too.



But you can't be any geek off the streets... gotta be handy with the steel, know what I mean, earn ya keep!

Yeah, Nate Dogg is amazing. I have one of his solo albums, which is totally awesome... old-school electro funk the whole way through. You can tell he made it not to have a hit single (he has enough of those already from guesting on other people's tracks), but just because it was the kind of album he wanted to make.


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

thank you to this thread and all your links.

my day off is going to be spent adding a bajilionty more boomarks to my computer, and scaring my dog with my dancing.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> of course!!! love that one. this is a cd i was given as a gift...oh so appropriate. and i had to buy another one, cause my friend and i wore it out in her car. and yes, i've been known to jump out of the car at red lights and dance my ass off.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2u36g3



:smitten: at image of Supersoup ghostriding the whip!

Looks like a sweet collection. But where's "2 Much Booty In Da Pants" ?

And while we're on the subject of ass, how about "Ass & Titties"?


----------



## furious styles (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> And while we're on the subject of ass, how about "Ass & Titties"?



soap and water.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 3, 2007)

Just noticed this thread today, and it's funny... for some reason I got up today and just randomly decided to look up a bunch of old skool videos on YouTube! lol 

Here's a few faves from back in the day that I found:

*LL Cool J - Around The Way Girl*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGippJg7bGI
*
LL Cool J - Mamma Said Knock You Out*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj7LtsENXWg
*
Eric B and Rakim - In The Ghetto*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgdKJ68O71U

*Public Enemy - Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uPlIaF65PM
*
A Tribe called quest - Scenario*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFZLq6R-ZtM
*
A Tribe Called Quest - Bonita Applebum*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o0CCq6cbfc


----------



## DJZulu65 (May 3, 2007)

So I'm a rookie, but I had to post on this:

Common (Sense) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlBiKGJiPOM
Gang Starr- Mass Appeal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXyFZkU9bkQ
Gang Starr- The Militia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N6faXxXOpA
Stop The Violence Movement- Self Destruction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxyYP_bS_6s

and for my feeders/feedees and Hip Hop fans:
The Fat Boys- All You Can Eat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDPk6OQkpeI

One Love,
Darren/DJ Zulu


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK2bG9ohZQA

i forgot all about this song. i love this thread. thank ya jonny!!


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

Okay, I officially HEART heart heart this thread...haha!!

"I don' see nuthin' wrong with a lil bump n grind..."....haha


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 3, 2007)

Big up to neo soul; I don't know if that belongs in this thread but I'm a huge fan. Jill Scott - all albums are winners

Dwele - all albums as well

Raheem DeVaughn - "my soul ain't for sale"...love that line

Goapele - she's just too deep

I'll add others that come to mind later...

I love hip hop too!

Slum Village - them boys are hot!

The Roots - more hotness!

JayZ - man is an effin' genius!


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

OH, and WHAT happened to A Tribe Called Quest? Are they "underground" now, or what?

And when are the Black Eyed Peas going to go back to what they do best...i.e., not pop music.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 3, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> OH, and WHAT happened to A Tribe Called Quest? Are they "underground" now, or what?
> 
> And when are the Black Eyed Peas going to go back to what they do best...i.e., not pop music.



That's a great question - If I'm not mistaken, Tribe was in Chicago last year or so performing at the House of Blues - Babe is a big fan and I was going to get tickets for us, but alas it never went through. 

Oh and I agree with you on the Black Eyed Peas tip - I'm so not feeling the pop music swing they've been on too. Ok, I'll admit it; some of Fergie's songs make me wanna shake my ass, but I say do what you know best...and for them, it's going back to their proverbial roots.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 3, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Big up to neo soul; I don't know if that belongs in this thread but I'm a huge fan. Jill Scott - all albums are winners
> 
> Dwele - all albums as well
> 
> ...




Right on... big-ups to neo-soul!  Can't forget about my man D'Angelo! As well as Erykah Badu, Floetry and Kindred the Family Soul (to name just a few! )


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> That's a great question - If I'm not mistaken, Tribe was in Chicago last year or so performing at the House of Blues - Babe is a big fan and I was going to get tickets for us, but alas it never went through.
> 
> Oh and I agree with you on the Black Eyed Peas tip - I'm so not feeling the pop music swing they've been on too. Ok, I'll admit it; some of Fergie's songs make me wanna shake my ass, but I say do what you know best...and for them, it's going back to their proverbial roots.


 
I researched  Both Q-Tip and The Roots are coming out with new albums later this year. w00t!


----------



## LJ Rock (May 3, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> That's a great question - If I'm not mistaken, Tribe was in Chicago last year or so performing at the House of Blues - Babe is a big fan and I was going to get tickets for us, but alas it never went through.



Yeah, Tribe had a brief reunion tour last year... I wish I woulda made it to one of the shows, just to show support if nothing else. But in a way I was kind of glad I didn't, because I saw them on their 'farewell' tour in '99 and it was so DOPE I wouldn't want to ruin the memory of it if their new vibe was anything less than stellar. 

Did anyone go? How was it?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 3, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> Right on... big-ups to neo-soul!  Can't forget about my man D'Angelo! As well as Erykah Badu, Floetry and Kindred the Family Soul (to name just a few! )



You have no idea how bad I want to go to the sugar water festival! I have to make it! I just have to!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 3, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I researched  Both Q-Tip and The Roots are coming out with new albums later this year. w00t!



Ssssswwwweeeetttt!! I am psyched! All I can say is: It's about damned time!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 3, 2007)

Here are some of my favorite hip hop songs:

1. It Takes Two by Rob Base and DJ Easy Rock

2. Baby Got Back by Sir Mix A Lot

3. Summertime by the Fresh Prince


----------



## LJ Rock (May 3, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> You have no idea how bad I want to go to the sugar water festival! I have to make it! I just have to!



oh yeah... one of my boys brought his girl to that show when they came around Boston like last 2 summers ago (man, was it really that long ago? lol) I didn't get to go to that one, but they said it was absolutely off the chain! I would love to check it out if they come back around here.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I've found another song to inspire me, so it's time to make a new thread.
> 
> 
> Post videos, lyrics, and songs you like from any of the three genres.
> ...




KRS1 & Rakim!  Thanks for starting this thread Jon and introducing me to some of these videos. I haven't listened to Rap in years. I've felt disenfranchised when groups like Public Enemy, RunDMC and KRS-1 were being obscured by the gyrating booty female clan. One can only take being called Bitch and Ho for so long. I would listen again if I could avoid having to wade through that muck.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2007)

Big Daddy Kane- RAW (At a clothing party)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1u_JwRx9B0

Rakim and Eric B.- Don't sweat the technique
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM5fNP-hr9Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76TguzYKBAE
Chubb Rock- Treat 'em right

Heavy Rap!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoLkaGcpJFA
Anthrax and Public Enemy- Bring the Noise

Cee-lo- Closet Freak... hhehheheheheeh...  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQAHMj2qFxE

Trick Daddy, Cee-lo, and Lil' Kim-Sugar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3eZk2MOKPQ

Lil' Kim- The Jump Off
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=autUlWkxCa4

Big Boi and the Purple Ribbon All Stars- Kryptonite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40l8r1wb4bw

Ibid, but with a sweet DBZ video instead of the music video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bPeafbKre0

Rhymefest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KBKtIjQCeg-Bullet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLsoabyzhNs-Brand New
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzdUtu5Aigk-Fever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaoQ2NLC4U4- One of his awesome freestyles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwoM5fLITfk- Jay Z- 99 Problems


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> KRS1 & Rakim!  Thanks for starting this thread Jon and introducing me to some of these videos. I haven't listened to Rap in years. I've felt disenfranchised when groups like Public Enemy, RunDMC and KRS-1 were being obscured by the gyrating booty female clan. One can only take being called Bitch and Ho for so long. I would listen again if I could avoid having to wade through that muck.



It's ok. I don't blame you. It's gotten the point where the only thing that really gets me is the catch. I rarely repeat the messages these days, because they tend to be a bit rude. I still listen to all of it, but a song like "Classic" is something I would buy a copy of. The other stuff is just worthy of a download or a link on youtube.

I heard Russell Simmons is trying to ban some words. I'm actually hoping the plans go through. I'm sure down here in the South, people are going to be rioting about it. 

I don't want anyone to be afraid to post what they like though. Whether it's offensive or not. The background and the way the words catch with the beat are really what get most of us I would say: Not the fact that they are talking about Rims, Women, and Money.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> OH, and WHAT happened to A Tribe Called Quest? Are they "underground" now, or what?



"Verses From The Abstract" came up on my iTunes shuffle just as I was opening this post. Coincidence or conspiracy ?


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't want anyone to be afraid to post what they like though. Whether it's offensive or not. The background and the way the words catch with the beat are really what get most of us I would say: Not the fact that they are talking about Rims, Women, and Money.



Well said. A lot of mainstream MCs these days are either misogynists, lousy lyricists, or both, but mainstream hip-hop producers are still insanely good. I love "This Is Why I'm Hot", for example, because I can't get enough of those pulsing minimalist bleeps, even though Mims isn't that great of an MC.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

Sterling Simms If you go to the bottom of the page, click "Play Audio" for the song Nasty Girl (if you haven't heard it). Talk about some booty shakin' music. 

OR you could just go to my myspace. Ha.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> "Verses From The Abstract" came up on my iTunes shuffle just as I was opening this post. Coincidence or conspiracy ?


 

Providence


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 3, 2007)

Uhh, I had this intense urge to hear NATURAL BORN KILLAZ the other day. best song ever.

DOOMED TO BE A KILLAH SINCE I CAME OUT THE NUTSACK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9-M2tqIX38 

I'm like Michael Bolton in Office Space when it comes to rap music.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm like Michael Bolton in Office Space when it comes to rap music.



Hah! Yeah, me too .


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

Y'all, stop posting the YouTube links!! I can't see them at work  The nazis are blocking all the fun


----------



## Wild Zero (May 3, 2007)

M.O.P.-Ante Up (it's the remix with Busta, which I hate, but I can't find the original on youtube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhCNFaaTq1Q

GZA-I gotcha back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUnJwzUvYIQ

Lil' Wayne-Georgia Bush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giJt4IBLBhc

Papoose-Ghetto Soldier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9u6o-6aa3Y

and lastly, my favorite track off of Wayne's Young Money Millionaires 3 mixtape

Lil' Wayne & Juelz Santana-Black Republicans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WevDIZTxTm4

I love how Santana always has some clever lines but can barely flow or stay on beat. He seems like one of those kids you'd hang out with when you were in elementary school who wasn't all that smart or popular but would say the funniest things out of blue.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 3, 2007)

Dora kills it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySYQkKxPbqk

Joe Budden-Broken Wings freestyle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36IDQz1_Wx4


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 3, 2007)

oh and I usually listen to rap while playing Def Jam - Fight For New York.

That game is awesome.


----------



## swordchick (May 3, 2007)

I miss the Fugees.

I love "Gone Till November" by Wyclef Jean.

I love "Avenues" & "Ghetto Supastar" by Pras.

I love "Danger" by Mystikal.

I love "My Love Is Your Love" by Whitney Houston.

I love "Do It" by Ice Cube.

I love "Scarred" by Luke.

Oh, yeah...I love the entire "Purple Rain" by Prince.


----------



## SoCoCare (May 3, 2007)

Ummmm... we ARE on dims... one would think that somebody would mention Mos Def's "Ms. Fat Booty" 

Ice Cube's "It Was a Good Day" 
"...drunk as hell but no throwin up. halfway home and my pager's still blowin up. today i didn't even have to use my A-K... i gotta say it was a good day." 

I won a rap-off once with J-Kwon's Hood Hop lyrics... 
"...show me the party, and i'll show you the coke. i can show you my dick, you can show me your throat." 

you can't go wrong with jay-z (genius)/beanie sigel/freeway/clipse/TI/Three 6Mafia (been a fan since slob on my knob)/Outkast (ATLiens = the hotness).... the list goes on and on.

prob. one of my fav. underrated songs of all time is 85 by youngbloodz. check it out.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2007)

SoCoCare- O No you di'eent  

I'll put this here in reply:

De La Soul- Baby Phat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7dVUjMv7Og
MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh and I usually listen to rap while playing Def Jam - Fight For New York.
> 
> That game is awesome.



Oh yea!! Too bad Def Jam: Icon sucked. They took away from the fighting to add the "Hip-Hop" effect.... Just like rap these days... Let's take away skills, but let's throw in rims and deep throat.. Grrr.... Def jam 4 had better be an improvement.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2007)

A little info about Rakim:

When he was young, members of the KKK burned his dog at a stake. He started rapping at 15. That was one reason due to it. What a way of expression... He's 39 and still going strong!!


----------



## SoCoCare (May 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> SoCoCare- O No you di'eent
> 
> I'll put this here in reply:
> 
> ...


"I love what I can hold and grab on 
So if you burn it off then keep the flab on 
We gonna stay gettin our collab on"

= my new fav. lyrics


----------



## boogiebomb (May 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> A little info about Rakim:
> 
> When he was young, members of the KKK burned his dog at a stake. He started rapping at 15. That was one reason due to it. What a way of expression... He's 39 and still going strong!!



Rakim is thee MC!!!!!! There are alot of cats these days that sre good but they can't touch Rakim even if he was standing right next to them. Classics include:

AS THE RHYME GOES ON
MY MELODY
I AIN'T NO JOKE
FOLLOW THE LEADER
LYRICS OF FURY
I could go on and on. By the way, where the hell is Biz Markie?


----------



## SoCoCare (May 3, 2007)

biz markie = fell off after VH1's celebrity fit club...


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

SoCoCare said:


> prob. one of my fav. underrated songs of all time is 85 by youngbloodz. check it out.



Seconded, that's a great track. Was it ever on one of their records? The version I have is on a compilation CD.


----------



## SoCoCare (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, it's on their 1999 album 'Against Da Grain.'

So glad I'm not alone! I can't drive down 85 and not play that song...


----------



## clynn (May 3, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I love the music from Breakin 1 & 2, especially Din Dah Dah, There's No Stopping Us, Combat and Ain't Nobody.



Girl, you know those are the two movies I make every potential boyfriend watch back to back with me to prove that they are worthy. 

I can't get enough of any old school (Hip Hop, Rap, Or R&B), Meth, Red, & Nas.


----------



## elle camino (May 3, 2007)

my daily hiphop playlist for 5/3/07:
(yes i make a daily hiphop playlist. also a daily pop playlist and a daily punx playlist. nerd alert.)

you're so gangsta - chromeo

when the last time - clipse

The PJs - handsome boy modeling school

17 years - Ratatat

rage! - chromeo

Luchini - camp lo

callin out - lyrics born

bad dreams - lyrics born

how to rob an industry nigga - 50 cent (the only non shitty 50 cent song is actually really insanely good. go figure)

the art of storytelling I & II - outkast

Oh - Ciara

Up the Middle - Buck 65


----------



## panhype (May 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> ... don't hijack my thread....



What ?? .. Ok, only slightly.... HipHop-Bhangra !!! 
Just these days i went through some old stuff on my HD and found the early releases from the Death Jamm series. I got them as vinyl (in really bad sound quality unfortunately) since the mid 90s and was just happy to find not so screwed up mp3 versions a while ago.

Now particularly Death Jamm 1 is such a monster, the producers involved in that one were geniuses - *extremely fat !!! *.. not just the sound. There are only 4 tracks on it but the two last ones alone are worth hunting for it:
- Jat De Dushmani
- Face Of Death Mix


----------



## Wild Zero (May 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> how to rob an industry nigga - 50 cent (the only non shitty 50 cent song is actually really insanely good. go figure)



I'm partial to "Your Life's on the Line" the rest of his output makes me wish I had four hands.


----------



## swamptoad (May 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Rakim and Eric B.- Don't sweat the technique
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM5fNP-hr9Y



Niiiiice!!!


----------



## sean7 (May 3, 2007)

K-0S, MF Doom, A Tribe Called Quest, Wu-Tang Clan (esp. Ghostface Killah) are my faves.


----------



## swordchick (May 3, 2007)

clynn said:


> Girl, you know those are the two movies I make every potential boyfriend watch back to back with me to prove that they are worthy.
> 
> I can't get enough of any old school (Hip Hop, Rap, Or R&B), Meth, Red, & Nas.


 
I need to call you. I might be going to the Akon concert. Betsy won tickets and maybe a new car. KONVICT!!!!!


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> Luchini - camp lo



Oh hell yeah!

_Yo, Elle Camino she be sippin' Armaretta
and SlackerFA he be sippin' Armaretta
Supersoup, she be sippin' Armaretta
yeah, Wild Zero he be sippin' Armaretta
entire thread yeah we be sippin' Armaretta
Dimensions Forums we be sippin' Armaretta_

I ganked _Uptown Saturday Night_ from a friend's MP3 collection and was surprised to find that the entire album is really good; they weren't just a one-hit wonder.

My current hip-hop top 10, as determined by my iTunes:

1. Brand Nubian, "Meaning of the 5%"
2. Originoo Gun Clappaz, "Gun Clapp"
3. Brand Nubian, "Ain't No Mystery"
4. Smif-N-Wessun, "Sound Bwoy Bureill"
5. 3rd Bass, "Sons of 3rd Bass"
6. Souls of Mischief, "93 'til Infinity"
7. Nice and Smooth, "Sometimes I Rhyme Slow"
8. Latyrx, "Off With Their Heads (Be Prompt)"
9. GZA, "Swordsman"
10. X-Clan, "Funkin' Lesson"


----------



## swamptoad (May 3, 2007)

Here's some that I like:

*DJ Kool - Let Me Clear My throat*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqfCluBH3qY&mode=related&search=

*DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince-Parents Just Don't Understand*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O4sSZc2WCU

*Skee - Lo ---- I Wish*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxRnWHOVEmc

*Tone Loc - Funky Cold Medina*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUpha-7jAYg

*The Fat Boys - Wipe Out*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt0LBlH3dAc

*Lost In Emotion - Lisa Lisa Cult Jam*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LONyYMockc4

*Move This - Technotronic & Ya kid K*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcsbAqBZXFQ&mode=related&search=

*Digital Underground - The Humpty Dance*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R_YeDuA8Cc

*2Pac, Ray Luv & Digital Underground - Wussup Wit The Luv?*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tpqA-DIk2Q

*Gimme some mo-busta rhymes*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2asIbbS9aQ

*Unity by James Brown & Afrika Bambaataa*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6hE5OmpKyc&mode=related&search=

*MC Lyte - When In Love (Video Version)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC1var03Yjs


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2007)

Busta Rhymes and the late O.D.B. - Woo Ha!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oMQ4ZFdH5c

Public Enemy - Fight the Power!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuTi9UZtPbw

Beastie Boys - Sabotage (I <3 70's Cop Shows!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzTxuDUfzzM

EPMD - You Gots To Chill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXqqvpVa4JI

Eric B & Rakim - Move The Crowd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXqqvpVa4JI

Living Colour - Cult of Personality (It's not rap but I like it anyway)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ5SVDYBNrY


----------



## swordchick (May 4, 2007)

I miss the Ed Lover Dance and 900 Number bythe 45 King.


----------



## Santaclear (May 4, 2007)

I love tons of the old stuff but by the 2000s I kept getting disappointed by new artists (mostly "underground") who were supposedly good so I stopped trying to find new ones, it was costing me too much money.

Some favorites:

-Sugarhill Gang, Grandmaster Flash and Furious Five, all that early stuff on Sugarhill records which was really the first Rap to break nationally.
-Kool Moe Dee ("The Breaks" - but also that whole album with "Wild, Wild West")
-Run DMC, first to cross over to rock
-Schooly D - he was a bad punk, a thug, with some early hateful lyrics, but innovative minimal slammin' homemade production
-Roxanne Shante's early singles, whiny sore-throat and punky was her personna, produced by Marley Marl (most of his productions in that era were the best)
-Beastie Boys, much hated 'cos they got so popular but I think they're good too
-Public Enemy - overwhelming at first 'cos they had 2 guys rapping at the same time but devastating once you got used to it, the sounds were harsh and an overload
-EPMD, Erik B and Rakim, Gang Starr, Big Daddy Kane, early Biz Markie
-Tribe Called Quest - also had 2 guys rapping at the same time but mellow, not angry like most of the others
-Sensational - dude's a sicko, crawling production, I hear he was once in a big group but is more a paranoid homeless guy on the records I know
-Some productions by Prince Paul (I like producers) like Handsome Boy Modelling School. Also DJ Shadow "Endtroducing," nothing particularly new but very well done
-early Digable Planets, early Kool Keith
-Wu Tang Clan - I found a lot of their records, particularly solo ones, hit or miss but GZA is really good and overall they did a ton of great stuff. That's about the last hip hop I heard I really liked other than a stray song or two by Timbaland.


----------



## swordchick (May 4, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I love tons of the old stuff but by the 2000s I just kept getting disappointed by new artists (mostly "underground") who were supposedly good so I stopped trying to find new ones, it was costing me too much money.
> 
> Some favorites:
> 
> ...


 
Good taste!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 4, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I miss the Ed Lover Dance and 900 Number bythe 45 King.



HAHA!!! The Ed Lover Dance!!!


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Beastie Boys - Sabotage (I <3 70's Cop Shows!!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzTxuDUfzzM



That video is so incredible.
I refrain from listing any Hip Hop I may or may not like for fear of being laughed at.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> That video is so incredible.
> I refrain from listing any Hip Hop I may or may not like for fear of being laughed at.



Go ahead and post it! Took me a whole day to post mine I'm such an old skool old fogey.  Here's another one.

House of Pain - Jump Around
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZZADbubu0Y


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Go ahead and post it! Took me a whole day to post mine I'm such an old skool old fogey.  Here's another one.
> 
> House of Pain - Jump Around
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZZADbubu0Y



Hahaha I love you. That song is great.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2007)

One of my lame-o favorites, Whodini - Funky Beat. I can't find Funky Beat on YouTube so I'm posting The Freaks come Out At Night instead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYC7ltxOrk


----------



## jamie (May 4, 2007)

I'm a DMX girl... I don't know how that happened, but something about he and I connected and I still roll him out for the treadmill or the bike. My friends kind of look at me like I have split personalities but there ya go. 

Others I always return to:

Tupac - he is so smooth, I love his voice and flow

Timbaland - I love his voice (especially when he was with Magoo). 

Mase - sigh, cute, fun and I just like his flow. "Breathe..Stretch..Shake."

all the Bone Thugs - especially Krayzie Bone..so fast and the beat is primal.

Mobb Deep - dirty, street, musically inventive.

Biggie and Big Pun... big boys being nasty..and I loved it. 

Early Snoop Dogg - I love The Doggfather - especially "Up Jump Tha 
Boogie"...in fact I need to go find that right now.

And no matter how hard I try to quit him, I love R. Kelly. Ignition remains one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 4, 2007)

jamie said:


> I'm a DMX girl... I don't know how that happened, but something about he and I connected and I still roll him out for the treadmill or the bike. My friends kind of look at me like I have split personalities but there ya go.
> 
> Others I always return to:
> 
> ...



YOU! 

Unless I have not been paying attention, that is the first mention of Tupac.

The true genius! And you add that with DMX? OMG! I still have my Beastie Boys, but 'Pac and X are the two that get the most play.

I also love the whole Whodini, Grand Master Flash, Soul Sonic Force true old school thing. I was 12 yo. when Kurtis Blow broke out. Changed my life, as well as The Sugarhill Gang.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbQKiW0xLwM

Peace,
2P.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 4, 2007)

I've been on a Notorious B.I.G. and Tupac kick as of late, as if I didn't get enough the first time around. Also listenin' to Talib Kweli, Common, Jurassic 5, and this cool New York political group ReadNext. 

I really want to listen to Hip Hop is Dead.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> YOU!
> 
> Unless I have not been paying attention, that is the first mention of Tupac.
> 
> ...



Now see, you beat me too it - I was going to throw Tupac AND Dre in the mix. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWOsbGP5Ox4

Dre & Snoop - Aint Nothin' But A G Thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gk8pbd_DNM


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2007)

I'm like you, Lillly...I'm a sucker for old stuff, always gonna be, plus sometimes I have the taste of a bad strip club DJ. Don't care. Love anything with really nasty bass. Plus I never got over livin in MN in the 80s (still love the Time). And Tooz, if I can admit I like Ghost Town DJs and B Angie B, then anybody can admit anything. I still can't live without the DNA remix of "Tom's Diner" so SUE ME. Hee hee! These are the top plays from my current crucial rap/hiphop *singles* playlist, settin aside R&B for the mo. 

U - Arrested Development
I Don't Want to Lose Your Love - B Angie B
Shake Your Rump - Beastie Boys
Set It Off - Big Daddy Kane
Still Not a Player- Big Pun
Treat 'Em Right - Chubb Rock
Butterfly - Crazy Town
Gotta Get Thru This - Daniel Bedingfield
Humpty Dance - Digital Underground
Let Me Clear My Throat - DJ Kool
Paid in Full - Eric B & Rakim
Get it Poppin - Fat Joe
Can't Do Nuttin for Ya, Man! - FlavaFlav
Da Dip - Freak Nasty
My Mind Playin Tricks on Me - Geto Boys
My Boo - Ghost Town DJs
Big Daddy - Heavy D
Jump Around - House of Pain
OG - Ice T
Love You Down - INOJ
Come Baby Come - K7
I Go to Work - Kool Moe Dee
Let the Beat Hit Em - Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam
Saturday - Ludacris
I Wanna Rock - Luke
Kick Push - Lupe Fiasco
B.O.B. - Outkast
Fight the Power - Public Enemy
Vivrant Thing - Q-Tip
Ladies First - Queen Latifah/Monie Love
Glamorous Life (got to be the club edit) - Sheila E
Nasty Girl - Vanity 6
Gravel Pit - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2007)

This is my fav Tupac song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfXwmDGJAB8


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2007)

SO many good ideas in this thread. Gimme gimme gimme!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2007)

Mariah Carey & Bone Thugs - Breakdown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8VJ0QY_T_Q

Mariah Carey and Mobb - Rooftop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8VJ0QY_T_Q


----------



## Paw Paw (May 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Now see, you beat me too it - I was going to throw Tupac AND Dre in the mix.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWOsbGP5Ox4
> 
> Dre & Snoop - Aint Nothin' But A G Thing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gk8pbd_DNM



My favs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk2r6EohfT8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl54ABY8VgY

The story of my life!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbs7wWLXLpw

Peace,
2P.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2007)

Brownstone - If You Love Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NoQC0Bo4gU


----------



## panhype (May 4, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ...
> -Roxanne Shante's early singles, whiny sore-throat and punky was her personna, produced by Marley Marl (most of his productions in that era were the best)....



Roxanne Shante was teh shit !!!! But great selection beyond that :bow:


----------



## jamie (May 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Mariah Carey & Bone Thugs - Breakdown
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8VJ0QY_T_Q



I had forgotten about this one....I loooved it.


----------



## panhype (May 4, 2007)

Here's a monster: Jamal-Ski - Piece of Reality (President Bush is a piece of sh*t)... A mean ... beyond these militant lyrics, the music's THAT huge, he could have read the phone book and the dancefloor still would have gone nuts. That was a HUGE club hit, at least in Berlin. I still can remember when i heard that the first time, in a club. My hat flew off :wubu:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lBApa1X7Dqk


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Brownstone - If You Love Me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NoQC0Bo4gU



that one is soooooooo in heavy rotation over here


----------



## supersoup (May 4, 2007)

can't...stop...shaking my ass...like a scrippah...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVZkDFQLFO8


----------



## JMCGB (May 4, 2007)

Was just skimming through this thread and i cant believe "I got 5 on it" by Da Luniz was left out.


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Mariah Carey & Bone Thugs - Breakdown
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8VJ0QY_T_Q


oh my god! i used to LOVE this song! i haven't even thought about it in yeeeears. 
<3<3


----------



## JMCGB (May 4, 2007)

Just a few others i thought of. Digable Planets "Nickel bag of Funk", The Pharcyde " Passin my by", and Camron ft Jay Z " Welcome to New York City"


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> that one is soooooooo in heavy rotation over here



I've never heard this song without the background music. With just the voices it has a startling effect, the blend is phenomenal. One of the most underrated vocal groups around, it's obscene that they are not more well known. Rumor has it they are releasing another CD towards the end of the year and I'm keeping my eyes open for it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never heard this song without the background music. With just the voices it has a startling effect, the blend is phenomenal. One of the most underrated vocal groups around, it's obscene that they are not more well known. Rumor has it they are releasing another CD towards the end of the year and I'm keeping my eyes open for it.



Yeah, I love the harmonies!!!  I like em straight, I like em against the background too. Really...cool/poignant/complicated.


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

thanks to someone in chat reminding me...brother ali. i love the vibe from his music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO18F4aKGzQ


----------



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Was just skimming through this thread and i cant believe "I got 5 on it" by Da Luniz was left out.



Word. That's a great one, and ditto for "Passin' Me By."

How about "Ill Street Blues" by Kool G Rap and DJ Polo?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Mariah Carey & Bone Thugs - Breakdown
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8VJ0QY_T_Q
> 
> Mariah Carey and Mobb - Rooftop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8VJ0QY_T_Q



 I just realized I put the wrong link for Mariah and Mobb Deep!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Oc-shISM_ao


----------



## Paw Paw (May 5, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never heard this song without the background music. With just the voices it has a startling effect, the blend is phenomenal. One of the most underrated vocal groups around, it's obscene that they are not more well known. Rumor has it they are releasing another CD towards the end of the year and I'm keeping my eyes open for it.



I always loved their music. I was talking to a co-worker the other night, wondering what happened to them. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## jamie (May 5, 2007)

One of my biggest girl crushes ever was on Aaliyah...I was devastated when she was gone.

Are You That Somebody

If Your Girl Only Knew

I loved her baby thugette look.


I also wanted to throw Missy Elliot out there. To me she is revolutionary not just because she is a woman rapper, but also she created a new sound and a new style of video.

The Rain

And the PHENOMENAL - Cop That Disk (with Timba and Magoo)


----------



## swordchick (May 5, 2007)

I could hug you right now. Aaliyah was awesome. When I was working on a ship, I always played "Rock the Boat" for the passengers by the pool. 

Missy Elliot....I just love her.

I love Da Brat's Funkdafied.

I love Audio Two's Top Billin.

I love AMG.

I love Bell Biv DeVoe "Poison".

I love 2 Live Crew "C'mon Babe".


I miss J Dilla.....


jamie said:


> One of my biggest girl crushes ever was on Aaliyah...I was devastated when she was gone.
> 
> Are You That Somebody
> 
> ...


----------



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I love Audio Two's Top Billin.



That's a classic. Audio Two could do more with a beatbox and an Echoplex than most hip-hop acts today can do with a whole roomful of synths and samplers.


----------



## sean7 (May 5, 2007)

Wu Tang's Gravel Pit...The ending is nice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57athY1a0nU

Musiq SoulChild - Girl Next Door - nice, down-to-earth type of song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNE9kmDWRhs

A Tribe Called Quest - Electric Relaxation - I was hooked to the beat when I first heard it, and the song is like a conversation between your best buds.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQzl4xDpXk

Leaders Of The New School - Case Of The P.T.A. - I remember seeing these guys one time on 'In Living Color'.. and a vid in a high school cafeteria brings back memories  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG4h1pGfHC8

Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg - Still Dre - It's braggado rap, but the beat is infectious, and Dre can still pretty much back up everything he says.

Busta Rhymes and Janet Jackson - What's It Gonna Be - Does anything else need to be said?

Scarface - My Block - The video is pretty creative.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRkqicKStDQ

Common - The Corner - One of my favourite all-time music vids. Great setting of winter in the city (Chicago?), barbershops, 'Olds with windows that don't roll'...and of course Common's lyricism.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZztlOiOjo8E


----------



## alienlanes (May 6, 2007)

OK, here's a random R&B question which has always bothered me.

You know that R. Kelly song "Ignition"? There's a line in it which goes:

_Cristal poppin' in the stretch Navigator
We got food everywhere, as if the party was catered._

But if the party _isn't_ catered, then where did all the food come from :huh:?


----------



## panhype (May 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> One of my biggest girl crushes ever was on Aaliyah...I was devastated when she was gone.
> 
> Are You That Somebody
> 
> ...



Interesting choices. Just checked, back then i bought Aaliyah's Down with the Click.. in times when i was spinning records 3 times a week, but quite different stuff (Dancehall, Drum n Bass, Bhangra), so it means a thing that i bought this one. Still like it.

Missy Elliot indeed is somebody to watch. She appeared on my screen - as i said in times when i absolutely had no time to check hiphop releases - with Get Ur Freak On. No surprise as the (Timbaland built ?) instrumental track is pure Bhangra - nothing bad with that as it's done in a very original way. I have no idea if they gave props for that (you can here an Indian voice for a second or two though). Of course that prompted tons of answer versions/mixes from the Bhangra camp, including Panjabi MC's take on it. OTOH i played Missy Elliot's release quite often on Bhangra dances and the crowd didn't complain


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2007)

today's r&B playlist:

A Friend The Winans
All Right Now Patti LaBelle
Can't Let Go Anthony Hamilton
The Comfort Zone Vanessa Williams
Doggin' Around Jackie Wilson
Get To Know Ya Maxwell
Home Stephanie Mills
Hooked on You Karyn White
I Like Guy
If You Love Me Brownstone
Sista Big Bones Anthony Hamilton
Tyrone Erykah Badu
Wifey Next
We Fall Down Donnie McClurkin
The Way Jill Scott
The Way You Move OutKast & Sleepy Brown
Back to the World Tevin Campbell
Let's Get Married (Remarqable Remix) Jagged Edge & Run
Yearning for Your Love The Gap Band


----------



## supersoup (May 6, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> OK, here's a random R&B question which has always bothered me.
> 
> You know that R. Kelly song "Ignition"? There's a line in it which goes:
> 
> ...



7-11.

or perhaps the piggly wiggly. either or.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> 7-11.
> 
> or perhaps the piggly wiggly. either or.



HA! hee heheh


----------



## alienlanes (May 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> 7-11.
> 
> or perhaps the piggly wiggly. either or.



I think R. Kelly spent so much money on Cristal that he didn't have any left to pay the caterer, so he just went to 7-11 and bought a big bag of Goldfish and Slim Jims .


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> OK, here's a random R&B question which has always bothered me.
> You know that R. Kelly song "Ignition"? There's a line in it which goes:
> _Cristal poppin' in the stretch Navigator
> We got food everywhere, as if the party was catered._
> But if the party _isn't_ catered, then where did all the food come from :huh:?



Not to be too deadly serious about a rhetorical question, but somebody who writes for my paper once went undercover at an R Kelly party...they all got taken in a limo in blindfolds to his big party house somewhere in the burbs. And there was some deal about the food! I just can't remember what it was...will see if I can dig it up.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (May 7, 2007)

Alternative hip hop, anyone?

*Themselves - Good People Music*
http://music.download.com/themselves/3600-8520_32-100067768.html?tag=MDL_listing_song_artist

*Non-Prophets - Tolerance Level*
http://music.download.com/nonprophets/3600-8543_32-100047993.html?tag=MDL_listing_song_artist

*Brother Ali - Original King*
http://music.download.com/brotherali/3600-8543_32-100008925.html?tag=MDL_listing_song_artist


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 14, 2007)

Great stuff guys!!
I'd like to throw some Amy Winehouse in here. Man... Her voice just draws me in...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD5sahXoj0U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFVM5pVTwkM


----------



## swordchick (May 14, 2007)

I love the 2 Live Crew, especially the songs C'Mon Babe and Me So Horny.

I love Planet Rock by Afrika Bambaataa.

I Love DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince.

I love anything by Salt-n-Pepa with Spinderella.

I love Tell Me by Groove Theory.

I love 911 is a Joke by Public Enemy (if you are John Witherspoon, it's Public Enema)

I really love Fabulous and Mystikal.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 14, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I love 911 is a Joke by Public Enemy (if you are John Witherspoon, it's Public Enema)



I *love* this movie. AND the soundtrack


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 14, 2007)

This is really more the what-can't-you-get-out-of-your-head thread, but I have Break Dance/Electric Boogie by the West Street Mob on CONSTANT repeat in noggin. Oy.


----------



## furious styles (May 14, 2007)

i'd like to take a moment to express my love for ghostface killah's "fishscale." maybe the most solid solo effort resulting from the wu tang clan's split (with the possible exception of gza's liquid swords), the whole album is amazing. however, the very first song (shakey dog) features a single verse that lasts about 3:30, no hooks, no breaks, no bullshit. it's just amazing.

_Yo, making moves back and forth uptown
60 dollars plus toll is the cab fee
Wintertime bubble goose, goose, clouds of smoke
Music blastin' and the Arab V blunted
Whip smelling like fish from 125th
Throwin' ketchup on my fries, hitting baseball spliffs
Back seat with my leg all stiff
Push the fuckin' seat up, tartar sauce on my S Dot kicks
Rocks is lit while I'm poppin' the clips
I'm ready for war, got to call the Cuban guys
Got the Montana pulled in front of the store
Made my usual gun check, safety off, come on Frank
The moment is here, take your fuckin' hood off and tell the driver to stay put
Fuck them niggaz on the block they shook, most of them won't look
They frontin', they no crooks and fuck up they own juks
Look out for Jackson 5-0 cause they on foot
Straight ahead is the doorway, see that lady that lady with the shopping cart
She keep a shottie cocked in the hallway
Damn she look pretty old Ghost, she work for Kevin, she 'bout seventy seven
She paid her dues when she smoked his brother in law at his bosses' wedding
Flew to Venezuela quickly when the big fed stepped in
3 o'clock, watch the kids, third floor, last door
You look paranoid that's why I can't juks with you
Why? Why you behind me leery?
Shakey Dog stutterin', when you got the bigger cooker on you
You is a crazy motherfucker, small Hoodie dude
Hilarious move, you on some Curly, Moe, Larry shit
Straight parry shit, Krispy Kreme, cocaine, dead bodies, jail time you gon' carry it
Matter of fact, all the cash, I'm a carry it
Stash it in jelly and break it down at the Marriott
This is the spot, yo son your burner cocked?
These fuckin' maricons on the couch watchin' Sanford and Son
Passin' they rum, fried plantains and rice
Big round onions on a T-bone steak, my stomach growling yo I want some
Hold on, somebody's comin', get behind me, knocked at the door
Act like you stickin' me up, put the joint to my face
Push me in quickly when the bitch open up
Remember you don't me, blast him if he reach for his gun
Yo who goes there? Tony, Tony one second homie
No matter rain, sleet or snow you know you suppose to phone me
Off came the latch, Frank pushed me into the door
The door flew open, dude had his mouth open
Frozen, stood still with his heat bulgin'
Told him Freeze! lay the fuck down and enjoy the moment
Frank snatched his gat, slapped him, axed him
Where's the cash, coke and the crack? Get the smoke and you fast
His wife stood up speakin' in Spanish, big tittie bitch holdin' the cannon
Ran in the kitchen, threw a shot, then kicking the four fifth
Broke a bone in her wrist and she dropped the heat
Give up the coke! But the bitch wouldn't listen
I'm on the floor like holy shit! Watchin my man Frank get busy
He zoned out, finished off my man's wiz
He let the pitbull out, big head Bruno with the little shark's teeth chargin'
Foamin' out the mouth, I'm scared
Frank screamin', blowin' shots in the air
Missin' his target, off the Frigidare, it grazed my ear
Killed that bullshit pit, ran to the bathroom butt first
Frank put two holes in the doorman's Sassoon
The coke's in the vacuum, got to the bathroom, faced his bad moves
The big one had the centipede stab wound
Frank shot the skinny dude, laid him out
The bigger dude popped Frankie boy, played him out
To be continued... _


----------



## alienlanes (May 14, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i'd like to take a moment to express my love for ghostface killah's "fishscale." maybe the most solid solo effort resulting from the wu tang clan's split (with the possible exception of gza's liquid swords), the whole album is amazing. however, the very first song (shakey dog) features a single verse that lasts about 3:30, no hooks, no breaks, no bullshit. it's just amazing.



Seconded, although I'm also a partisan of _Only Built 4 Cuban Linx_.

My favorite track off of _Fishscale_ would have to be "Kilo." I've always wondered whether that hook was written for the song, or sampled off some old kids-learn-the-metric-system record.


----------



## furious styles (May 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> My favorite track off of _Fishscale_ would have to be "Kilo." I've always wondered whether that hook was written for the song, or sampled off some old kids-learn-the-metric-system record.



i'm currently mad at "Barbershop" for not being longer. it has one of the most beautifully smooth beats I've ever heard. my namesake produced about a third of the tracks on that album, as well.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 20, 2007)

We were talking about it a while ago, BUT...

THE ROOTS ARE COMING TO RICHMOND THIS FRIDAY!!

...and to make it even more awesome, IT'S FREE!

WOOT!


----------



## elle camino (May 20, 2007)

yeah i posted fishscale as my pick in the dims 'best record of 2006' thread and got a lot of 'uhhhh...?' type responses. slowbies!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 20, 2007)

Hip-hop Artists
-Digable Planets
-Tribe
-Aesop Rock
-Kool G Rap(arguably the greatest lyricist of all time)
-Big Daddy Kane(right there w/G Rap)
-The Roots(DYNAMITE live!)
-Afrika Bambaata(same thing...his mixing style has inspired pretty much everyone who bought decks after like '82)
-MC Shan(such chill delivery)
-Wu-Tang Clan(rap supersquad)
-Cold Crush Brothers(do some homework...their routines are flawless)
-The Furious Five("we're gonna make 5 emcee's sound like one..." says it all)
-Grandmaster Flash(incredible DJ.)
-DJ Jazzy Jeff(another great...his set when i saw him a few years back was mindblowing)
-Beastie Boys(talk about energy)

R & B
-Stevie Wonder(probably my favorite artist ever. absolute genius.)
-James Brown(maybe he's soul, but he needs to be included. love him like family)
-Bebel Gilberto(brazilian...probably not REALLY r & b, but so relaxing)
-Dru Hill(they need to stop messing around and make a COMEBACK)
-The Temptations(the original lineup. everything a group should be)
-Curtis Mayfield(another genius)
-Esthero(youtube her. you won't regret it.)


----------



## panhype (May 20, 2007)

Hmm.. nobody mentions the Jungle Brothers. Strange. Man, how i loved these guys.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 20, 2007)

panhype said:


> Hmm.. nobody mentions the Jungle Brothers. Strange. Man, how i loved these guys.



they escaped my memory momentarily. they're indeed nice!


----------



## alienlanes (May 20, 2007)

panhype said:


> Hmm.. nobody mentions the Jungle Brothers. Strange. Man, how i loved these guys.



They were always the most underrated of the Native Tongues bands. I love _Done By The Forces Of Nature_; need to pick up some of their other records at some point.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 21, 2007)

Or, you know (it occurs to me free-associating-ly), the Mountain Brothers ("I like the long legs, fat ass and the big big breasteses"--)


----------



## alienlanes (May 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Or, you know (it occurs to me free-associating-ly), the Mountain Brothers ("I like the long legs, fat ass and the big big breasteses"--)



Aww shit! What song is that? The only Mountain Brothers track I have is "Day Job," but that's a great one.

Although while we're on the subject:

_Long as you show class and pass my test,
Fat ass and breasts, highly intelligent bachelorettes
That's the best, I won't settle for less_

Rest in peace, Big Pun .


----------



## Wild Zero (May 21, 2007)

I was listening to Guru's "Jazzmatazz Vol. 1" all last night at work. Excellent album. And here you go.  






http://www.megaupload.com/?d=REU9ANVL


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 21, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Aww shit! What song is that? The only Mountain Brothers track I have is "Day Job," but that's a great one.



It's Ain't Nuthin '98. Although FYi all the internet lyrics I've seen for the song don't quite match (never understood that). It's got a lot of great lines (why I've looked up lyrics; trying to make sure I'm hearing them right):

the way that ass floats
ain't wearing but a coat of paint


----------



## LJ Rock (May 25, 2007)

a classic hip hop video... bringing back those college memories.  
_
"Woo Hah! Gotcha all in check!!!" _
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oMQ4ZFdH5c


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 25, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> a classic hip hop video... bringing back those college memories.
> _
> "Woo Hah! Gotcha all in check!!!" _
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oMQ4ZFdH5c



We do some outta space sh*t like you watch Star Trek!


----------



## ebonyprincess (May 25, 2007)

*Talib Kweli feat. Mary J Blige - I Try*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rbVzCi4f3oA

Im not ashame to say when I saw this for the first time I cried LOL
*
Sway - Little Derek*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_j10_ZnyWac

Gotta big up the UK!!!

*Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TdF2zqs1bxQ

Oh my god ... CLASSIC

*cho large - teriyaki boys feat. pharrell*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ff7s2SExSww

Not a actually vid, but I love these guys!!


*Will Smith - Summertime*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kMvLwKli6bU

I love this song


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 26, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> *Talib Kweli feat. Mary J Blige - I Try*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rbVzCi4f3oA
> 
> ...



Sway is awesome! I loved his freestyle on the BET awards show:

They call me sway, but I don't roll with a 'tec
but I will if you go against my code of respect.....

That's all I needed to hear to know that he kicks ass.


----------



## swordchick (May 27, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> *Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=TdF2zqs1bxQ
> 
> ...


 
Bringing back some high school memories!

I thought that B-Girls by Young N Da Restless was so cool when I was in middle school. Oh yeah, I loved Doowutchyalike by Digital Underground.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 2, 2007)

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Umbrella

What a great melody :wubu:. Clever lyrics, too. And that big fat analog-synth patch roaming around in the mix almost makes up for the fact that Rihanna is so damn skinny .

Most R&B puts me to sleep, so when I find myself impatiently waiting for the guest rapper to shut up and let the singer sing -- and that guest rapper is _Jay-fuckin'-Z_  -- somebody's doing something seriously right.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 2, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Umbrella
> 
> What a great melody :wubu:. Clever lyrics, too. And that big fat analog-synth patch roaming around in the mix almost makes up for the fact that Rihanna is so damn skinny .
> 
> Most R&B puts me to sleep, so when I find myself impatiently waiting for the guest rapper to shut up and let the singer sing -- and that guest rapper is _Jay-fuckin'-Z_  -- somebody's doing something seriously right.



Yep... Great song!


----------



## elle camino (Jun 2, 2007)

man, just when i thought i was going to barf for sure if i saw ONE more pop ditz (i'm looking at you, fergie) shame(and talent)lessly rip off JJ Fad, along comes this girl who not only does it right, but arguably even better. i am so fucking in love with this song. it's going to be a good summer. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QUTIOjZejFI
watch that and tell me you don't want to be her bff SO BAD.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 2, 2007)

To me Rhianna's voice sounds a bit too much like someone pitchshifted Eric Cartman's voice. I'll grant that I don't loathe her on the same level as Fergie as it's great fun to sing along to her songs in my best Cartman impersonation.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 2, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> it's great fun to sing along to her songs in my best Cartman impersonation.


i really hope this is something you actually do.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i really hope this is something you actually do.



If you've seen this season's finale when Cartman sings "California Love" my rendition is strikingly similar.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 2, 2007)

rad..................


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 2, 2007)

panhype said:


> Hmm.. nobody mentions the Jungle Brothers. Strange. Man, how i loved these guys.





SlackerFA said:


> They were always the most underrated of the Native Tongues bands. I love _Done By The Forces Of Nature_; need to pick up some of their other records at some point.



Besides _Done By The Forces Of Nature_ (their second album) I liked _Straight Out the Jungle_ (the first) and _J. Beez Wit the Remedy_ (third) which includes bizarro rapper Torture (aka Sensational) in their ranks. Later stuff was too generic.

Another old but cutting-edge hip hop group was Ultramagnetic MCs, which included Kool Keith.

Trouble Funk (I think from DC) were great, had a few singles on Sugarhill. Their music got labelled "Go-Go" but really was hip hop/funk; a member or two playing live cowbell or other percussion along with the rapping, emphasis on the heavy groove. Unstoppable.


----------



## panhype (Jun 2, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Besides _Done By The Forces Of Nature_ (their second album) I liked _Straight Out the Jungle_ (the first) and _J. Beez Wit the Remedy_ (third) which includes bizarro rapper Torture (aka Sensational) in their ranks. Later stuff was too generic.



I'm not so familiar (any more) with the Jungle Brothers' later releases. But "Straight out the Jungle" influenced/kicked me to another level like not many records.

What i still totally enjoy (just had it on the turntable) is the Ska remix of "Because i got it like that" ("Ultimatum Mix" / 12" release). I still remember when i heard that the first time, in the 90s. I was hanging out in the dj booth where a friend was playing (actually that guy had brought me to djing/i kinda looked up to him at that time) when he said: _Oh wait, here's one for you. You're gonna die !_ Oh yes, i died :wubu: That 12" was very hard to get and for years i was desperately hunting till i found it finally. Such a huge track. BTW i read on the sleeve that the main horn set sample is borrowed from ELO - "Don't bring me down" ... it sounded very familiar to me. But ELO? Geeeeze :bow:


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 2, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> _J. Beez Wit the Remedy_ (third) which includes bizarro rapper Torture (aka Sensational) in their ranks.



The same Sensational who put out _Heavyweighter_ a few years later? That _is_ bizarro. Got to be one of the most lo-fi hip-hop albums ever... a friend of mine who reviewed it for the campus paper called Sensational "the black Mark E. Smith" .


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 2, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> To me Rhianna's voice sounds a bit too much like someone pitchshifted Eric Cartman's voice. I'll grant that I don't loathe her on the same level as Fergie as it's great fun to sing along to her songs in my best Cartman impersonation.



Yeeaaah! (Paw Paw's Little John)

She is adorable though. But, I think she is the Female Keith Sweat. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 2, 2007)

Who is old enough to remember, The Skinny Boys?

My first Hip-Hop concert was Doug E. Fresh. 21 yrs ago. Slick Rick stopped in the middle of " Lotti Dotti" (sp) to tel the crowd to shut up. We paid to hear him. Not him hear us!

Guess who is coming to Detroit? I really need to see this!

" six minutes..."

Peace,
2P.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 2, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Slick Rick stopped in the middle of " Lotti Dotti" (sp) to tel the crowd to shut up. We paid to hear him. Not him hear us!



LOL!!!



> Guess who is coming to Detroit? I really need to see this!
> 
> " six minutes..."



Oh my god! Oh my god!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2007)

Biz Markie was here three weeks ago. *pumps open hands in the air* I don't know why we don't hear more from him.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 3, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Biz Markie was here three weeks ago. *pumps open hands in the air* I don't know why we don't hear more from him.



Last I heard, Biz was doing a lot of producing. That man had a truly original style. " And you say he's just a friend.."

Peace,
2P.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I watched Dave Chappelle's Block Party yesterday. I loved music. I really love Mos Def, Common, Kanye West, Dead Prez and Talib Kweli:smitten: I heard that there is a remix of Throw Some D's by Kanye so I must hear that.
> 
> I love rap, hip-hop and R & B from the 80's and 90's, especially one hit wonders.
> 
> I love the music from Breakin 1 & 2, especially Din Dah Dah, There's No Stopping Us, Combat and Ain't Nobody.



dave chappelle's block party was my favorite film of 2005. the comedy and music is phenomenal in itself but michel gondry's left-of-center filmmaking puts everything in a context that's just...unexpected and awesome. and kanye's remix of throw some d's is fucking hilarious.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> my daily hiphop playlist for 5/3/07:
> (yes i make a daily hiphop playlist. also a daily pop playlist and a daily punx playlist. nerd alert.)
> 
> you're so gangsta - chromeo
> ...




OMG PJs! and motherfucking Bad Dreams!!! I <3 Lyrics Born. he's almost not even rap the way he singsongs everything but i don't know what else i'd call it. i love buck 65 to pieces but i can't remember that song title


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I've been on a Notorious B.I.G. and Tupac kick as of late, as if I didn't get enough the first time around. Also listenin' to Talib Kweli, Common, Jurassic 5, and this cool New York political group ReadNext.
> 
> I really want to listen to Hip Hop is Dead.




hiphop is dead is good but not as good as the lost tapes or street's disciple


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2007)

I have to rep the gangstas here, or at very least the crack dealers.

Ghostface Killah's Fishscale is such a phenomenal rap record that I stopped making rock music and went back to rapping (for the first time since high school) after hearing it. "The Champ" with its Just Blaze beat and "Rocky" intro? Oh my god. It's like a fat chick rubbing against my eardrum.

Also pleasuring me:

Lil' Wayne - The Carter II
The Roots - Game Theory
Clipse - Hell Hath No Fury
Mos Def - The New Danger (half a rock album, a lot of people didn't like it, I love it)
Crunk Hits 2, particularly Ice Cube/Lil' Jon/Snoop's "Go To Church"
Cam'ron's "Down And Out" featuring Kanye
Prodigy - Return of the Mac
Ghostface Killah - More Fish
OutKast - Idlewild (I hated it at first but it's pretty good!)
Swizz Beatz's "It's Me Bitches!" is the most retarded song I've ever heard but it's really fun. I almost know the entire lyrics :X
The Perceptionists - Black Dialogue (where's my underground heads?)
A good half of T.I.'s King
Hyphy! Mistah F.A.B.'s "Ghost Ride It" is the funnest song ever
Shop Boyz - "Party Like A Rockstar"
the new Kanye mixtape Can't Tell Me Nothing is amazing, there's 3 new great Common songs, and he samples Thom Yorke from fucking Radiohead on one track.
no one mentioned Eminem! Man, his first four albums are excellent.

and if it's not too crass to hype it, myspace.com/getnauseous documents my own attempt to do this shit.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 5, 2007)

Seriously, check out Termanology and Dre Robinson

Boston got next


----------



## None (Jun 5, 2007)

New UGK feat. Outkast 

http://videos.onsmash.com/v/P7Gq8Vei3QX3nEtw&res=800

Fantastic song.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SF8gRvJdCA

Amy Winehouse vs Linda Ronstadt- U know that you're no good. ^_^
I like.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 6, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Great stuff guys!!
> I'd like to throw some Amy Winehouse in here. Man... Her voice just draws me in...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD5sahXoj0U
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFVM5pVTwkM



SHE'S KILLING ME MANNNNNN!! CAN'T.. STOP.. LISTENING!!! MUST FIGHT IT!!!  

Here's one of her older songs. It's titled "Fuck Me Pumps." It's not what you may think.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EGk8nI9fvg
I think it has a nice feel to it. 
Her style is much different in this one, but that's because she wasn't going through the pain (Husband went back to his ex, and drug abuse 'o' plenty) she is now.

I like both styles of singing, but I highly doubt the older style will come back. If she could mix around her later albums with both styles (Then maybe a duet with Joss Stone [AYYYYY DIOS MIO!!!! MUSICAL DREAM SEQUENCE!!! :wubu: ]), she'd be one of my favorite artists of all time. She is for the moment, but she's not a legend quite yet in my opinion. I still think she's fruckin' awesome, however.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 6, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SF8gRvJdCA
> 
> Amy Winehouse vs Linda Ronstadt- U know that you're no good. ^_^
> I like.



hm.
like most mashytype stuff, all this does is remind me how much i like or don't like (in this case it's the former) the original songs.
by themselves.
maybe i just don't have the ear for it. 

a word or two about winehouse: very VERY few people truly scare me to look at, but she's one of the few. i think it's because i saw her a looooong time ago, during her more happy, poppy, UK-only career phase, when she also happened to weigh about twice what she does now. i liked her voice alright, so a couple of years later when i heard about her new album (this most recent one), i looked it up and saw some photos of winehouse v2 and just about shit myself.
it's seriously worrisome how..._ill_ she looks. and as much as it doesn't have anything to do with her talent, it still seriously unsettles me to the point where if i see a video of hers, i'll change the channel. gives me the jibblies. 
to illustrate:





again, nothing to do with her voice, which imo is exceptional. just...eesh.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 6, 2007)

also! file this under 'holy crap they made a _video_ for this song?? wow i love youtube.':
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Rjo0AR0k34
(i don't like to spoil the surprise by labeling links. trust me it will be pleasant.)
takes me back to high school.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 6, 2007)

Kevin Michael :smitten: Oh to be 16 again, his picture would be taped to all my notebooks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6pkG6E1a10


----------



## None (Jun 6, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> SHE'S KILLING ME MANNNNNN!! CAN'T.. STOP.. LISTENING!!! MUST FIGHT IT!!!
> 
> Here's one of her older songs. It's titled "Fuck Me Pumps." It's not what you may think.
> 
> ...




The remix of You Know I'm No Good with Ghostface is excellent.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 6, 2007)

None said:


> New UGK feat. Outkast
> 
> http://videos.onsmash.com/v/P7Gq8Vei3QX3nEtw&res=800
> 
> Fantastic song.



OMG I know, and the video's great. I love how mockable Andre makes himself..."I have Scottish in my family"


----------



## None (Jun 6, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> OMG I know, and the video's great. I love how mockable Andre makes himself..."I have Scottish in my family"



But Andre is back in form as of late with all the guest verses he has been doing. "Spaceships don't come equipped with rear view mirrors"

Also its a shame UGK has had no luck releasing their album, being pushed back so many times.


Here are two videos from PackFM's album "WhutduzFMstand4?", if QN5 is playing near you check em out, they put on amazing live sets.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP29ZLzn-hY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqzqyKtpJV8


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also! file this under 'holy crap they made a _video_ for this song?? wow i love youtube.':
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Rjo0AR0k34
> (i don't like to spoil the surprise by labeling links. trust me it will be pleasant.)
> takes me back to high school.



Oh hell yeah.

Del still pulls out the old Hiero stuff in his live sets. I saw him in Chicago last fall and he and Opio (who I guess was his hypeman for the tour) did "At The Helm."


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also! file this under 'holy crap they made a _video_ for this song?? wow i love youtube.':
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Rjo0AR0k34
> (i don't like to spoil the surprise by labeling links. trust me it will be pleasant.)
> takes me back to high school.



Very catchy song! I recognized Del as soon as he came on.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 7, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Very catchy song! I recognized Del as soon as he came on.


 
I was really into the song "Mistadoblina". I've always loved Del.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 9, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Oh hell yeah.
> 
> Del still pulls out the old Hiero stuff in his live sets. I saw him in Chicago last fall and he and Opio (who I guess was his hypeman for the tour) did "At The Helm."



Del! My first love in hiphop along with Jurassic 5. Only the little fucker couldn't take a break from his busy six year hiatus or so to do "Clint Eastwood" when I saw Gorillaz in 2002. They hired some bullshit "tour rapper." That's the last time I shell out for bands who don't exist.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 9, 2007)

I like Del too. Eccentric guy (I got the feeling he cultivates that), smart, wired, and he knows his music. He used to shop at our store regularly (I work at a record store) and I heard lived around the corner. (He moved tho for sure, 'cos he hasn't been sighted in several years.)


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 11, 2007)

Back in 92 I bought an album called "The Whole Shabang, Vol. 1" by The Future Sound. It is one of my favorite hip hop albums of all time. 15 years have gone by and I am the only person I know who's even heard of this album. So, what's up, am I alone here really?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 16, 2007)

Finally caved and iTuned "All Woman" by Lisa Stansfield. I had a tape of her singing that on _Showtime at the Apollo_ that I wore OUT once upon a time...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 19, 2007)

One of the best rap collabs of all time. Kind of hardcore though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNmmZbY43ms 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmMXY2GBCz8

4,3,2,1
Method Man, Redman, DMX, and LL Cool J (First Video)

Method Man, Redman, Cannibus, Master P, DMX and LL Cool J (Second video, edited)


----------



## swordchick (Jun 20, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Finally caved and iTuned "All Woman" by Lisa Stansfield. I had a tape of her singing that on _Showtime at the Apollo_ that I wore OUT once upon a time...


 
How could I forget about Lisa Stansfield? She is absolutely wonderful. I had her "Affection" cassette and I wore it out.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2007)

I do not have the time to go back and read every post to see if this video has been posted or not, but I thoroughly enjoy this rap artists song:

*Classified - All About You*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok. I just randomnly treaded to our good friend Dan Ex Machina's myspace. He just changed music genres, and he's got the hip-hop swagger going.  
http://www.myspace.com/getnauseous
Just a couple songs, but they are pretty damn good.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey, I love "Gravel Pit" by Wu Tang Clan. I love Missy Elliot and Mary J Blige.
"We Aint going out like that" a Cypress Hill classic.
Love "California Love" by Tupac also. I like to listen to Aaliyah sometimes also, but it makes me tear up thinking of such a young life lost. Susannah


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 23, 2007)

T-Pain. Opinions?

Does he _always_ use a vocoder, or does his voice sound like that naturally ?


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> T-Pain. Opinions?
> 
> Does he _always_ use a vocoder, or does his voice sound like that naturally ?



He uses a vocoder, the new Roger Troutman.

I'm a T-Pain hater.....but then I'm a oxymoron because I love the beat to bartender and his delivery. Ella is like the lyrical picker, we were listening to it the other day and she told me about the hook "We drank got drunk" (or something similar) now that is STUPID.

I also laugh when he says he's on the guest list on Wed night. T-Pain, they don't charge covers on Wed night 

I've reworked the beat of Bartender that I am submitting to Crookyln Clan. T-Pain is good for the club no doubt but dude looks scary!


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

If so, I apologize in advance but it doesn't get any better than this (next to the _I Shot Ya (Remix)_
*Marley Marl presents Juice Crew Allstars (Marley Marl, Craig G, Master Ace, Kool G Rap, DJ Polo, Big Daddy Kane- The Symphony *Otis Redding's _Hard To Handle never sounded so funky_ Marley Marl who recently did a album with KRS One (his former "enemy") called _Hip Hop Lives_ Just had a heart attack and is recovering in New York City. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSoXHUlwraU


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 23, 2007)

Despise T-Pain almost as much as I hate Akon. Although I've heard some pretty entertaining T-Pain interviews, I guess he reserves all of his charisma and wit for those rather than on record.

But enough of that. I found out today that I'm going to see The Wu-Tang Clan, Nas, Pharoe Monch, and (and I'm probably more excited about these guys than anything) M.O.P. this summer.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yre5nBXAxyk

One of my favorites from 2Pac.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ko9Ogh75o

Commercial of goodness.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 30, 2007)

More commercials

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76DTRKr480A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3KRqiiWx8U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrE2uHXBeq8


Why yes, I am thirsty.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 30, 2007)

Probably the only Rick Ross song I will ever like

Push it (Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKClQBxHu7Q


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 30, 2007)

A little reviving here.

I'm in a Joe Budden mood today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ1G0-ddAiA - Pump it up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9y68_mrSx8 - Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzG0UPNOKWI -Whatever you want with Christian Milian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36IDQz1_Wx4 Broken Wings

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbKxeHYY7Sc Walk with me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxLOZjx6z7A - Unforgiven featuring METALLICA!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6lx0lnFRXA
Jay Z and Joe Budden Freestyle

Another freestyle from Joe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4bdi9zGQws

The "Quit Hatin" series:
These aren't actual songs, but clips from various hits in one video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZUw1bD6QxA
"Quit Hatin' the Midwest" (A dash of Kanye, Common, Lupe, Royce, Eminem, Bone Thugs, and Obie Trice)

"Quit Hatin' the East" (Jay Z, Jadakiss, Big Pun, and Biggie)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20cs4r4EUwM

"Quit Hatin' the South 1" (Andre, Big Boi, Ludacris, 8 Ball and MJG, Z-RO, Bun B, Scarface)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8unmGiGYGQ

"Quit Hatin' the South 2"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sZ3dh9NkQw
(Caution: Vulgar...Quite...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkdi96ggdDU
Skillz and Freeway- Don't act like you don't know

Busta Rhymes, Spliff Star, Sean Paul- Make it clap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jMz7qVEDhU

Freeway- What we do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTmt93cVsAU&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g8zW2xFNDY
Roc the mic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bYjC4cwRyk
Flipside

Common- The Game
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzSpynvL9N0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDzkJsnbmUo Ghetto Heaven with Macy Gray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZd1Js0QaOI
Mr. West- Stronger

That's all for now.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy smokes Jon! You just shared like 20 youtube vids...  And this thread hasn't been revived for such a very lengthy timespan. 

I thought about adding to this thread before you revived it. Ah well! You beat me.

Man, it's going to take longer than it used to for me to view youtube videos. The computer that I am using now is somewhat slower-paced.

I'll try and look around on youtube or wherever else to find some more music to share with this thread. :bow: 

Thanks again for reviving the thread. I'm checking out the videos and music that you shared right now.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Oh hell yeah.
> 
> Del still pulls out the old Hiero stuff in his live sets. I saw him in Chicago last fall and he and Opio (who I guess was his hypeman for the tour) did "At The Helm."




It's quite a catchy song. That song has even been placed in the Tony Hawk Project 8 video game.  

I'd like to find more music from Del and The Hieroglyphics. :bow:


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 30, 2007)

Cormega-Built For This

I can't wait for his new album and the DVD

And this video is better than ten Nas and Jay I declare war moments.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 30, 2007)

Classic Meth and Ghostface freestyle with video of one of my favorite skaters ever


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2007)

Aha!

Here we go:

*Snoop Dogg ft. The Neptunes* - From Tha Chuuuch To Da Palace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OQe7JctwYU

*Lupe Fiasco* - "I Gotcha" (Produced By The Neptunes)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtGPd6Z4_UI

*Del Tha Funky Homosapien* - If You Must
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yyRMuseEW8

*Del Tha Funkee Homosapien* - Sleepin' On My Couch (Video Version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m4Bxvkpnew&mode=related&search=

*Typical Cats* - Any Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFmVBydpoFM

*Gym Class Heroes* - The Queen And I 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA9_28uCIU4


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2007)

I was really diggin' this song today. I just happened to find it on youtube. It's what I was skateboarding to earlier today. The skatepark, btw, was kinda wet ..... but it was also all to myself So, I really liked listening to my Beastie Boys "Hello Nasty" tape (yeah tape...I said!) through my walkman.

So here's something that a youtuber put together ---

Beastie Boys - The Negotiation Limerick File
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLbB6YEBOXw


----------



## swordchick (Oct 1, 2007)

All the Beastie Boys' recording I had were on cassette tape. I saw their film "Awesome, I Fuckin' Shot That" a while back and it is really good.

During the weekend, I had the Fat Boys on my mind. I miss the Human Beatbox. One of my favorite songs is All You Can Eat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDPk6OQkpeI .


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a .rar of Shyheim-Manchild(1999)

great album


----------



## sean7 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> A little reviving here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ1G0-ddAiA - Pump it up
> 
> ...



Man, those songs you mentioned bring back memories of early highschool. I love the 'Roc the Mic' beat. Anyway, here's my contrib.

Gangstarr - Mass Appeal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDu5bhiPGmE

Pitch Black - It's All Real (edited)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGPpnXNt5mk

Busta Rhymes- Break Ya Neck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY0QZzjfVBU

Aaliyah - More than a Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuiCht9Yxg8

Aaliyah - We Need a Resolution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDEp__ZjYfI


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 3, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen,

KOOL G RAP

Kool G Rap (feat. NAS)-Fast Life


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you guys like vanilla ice?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4


----------



## swordchick (Oct 3, 2007)

mediaboy said:


> Do you guys like vanilla ice?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4


 
Yes, of course, all day long
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB-6ssu9SM4


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 4, 2007)

While I'm no fan of a lot of the mainstream hip-hop, I've managed to come across a lot of good stuff nonetheless. Now I'm using it all to corrupt my rap-hating friends by showing them it isn't all G-Unit style stuff. 

*Del Tha Funkee Homosapien - Mistadobalina* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5UlAqjUu_TA&mode=related&search= 

*DJ Format Feat. Abdominal - Vicious Battle Raps* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=A7aBAewIKQo 

*El-P - Smithereens (Stop Crying)* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XgSweMvre30&mode=related&search=
*
El-P feat. Trent Reznor - Flyentology*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qTHOptmX7AU 

*MF Doom - Dead Bent* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hL5cun2kQ6M&mode=related&search= 

*K'naan - Soobax* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6t5l31IVkC4 

*Cadence Weapon - Black Hand* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Nevf1PjtyVQ 

*Ghostface Killah - Run* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nNI21aIK8mA 

*Lupe Fiasco - Daydreaming* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9iE4QciWc6w 


And of course I can't forget some classics... 

*Geto Boys - Mind Playing Tricks On Me* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nnRS-3AyGUs 

*Beastie Boys - Pass The Mic* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iBZYBL0KYdI 

*Run-DMC - It's Tricky* 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-C2b8XWJnfE


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=774UBIFmvaA
Cruna- Take me higher
This song should have went big, but it didn't do well. I love the beat.


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2007)

*Shake Your Rump - 1989 Old Skool Style!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-x9CRogsSfY&mode=related&search=

*


----------



## panhype (Oct 11, 2007)

*Mighty !!!*
Sukshinder Shinda feat. Takeova Ent - Shoulder Surf


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b2ZPtXKtYs
Common featuring Will.I.am.- I want you

This song kicks so much ass.

If this isn't good hip-hop: I don't know what is.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2007)

For those of you who know me, I am a musician and I am pretty serious about my music. Almost a year ago, I wrote and recorded a song called "I'm Sorry" and made a video for it. Its a bit on the amateur/low-budget side, but I am proud of it.  My brother directed, and he did a really good job. Check it out and see what you think: 

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=7477735

Here is the YouTube link, in case you have a preference: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1bR6WdwZp8

And in case you are wondering, I am the first guy rapping... the other rapper and the guy singing the hook are friends of mine. I also wrote the music and played all the instruments (except guitar.) 

Enjoy.


----------



## None (Oct 26, 2007)

check out www.dubcnn.com for Crooked I's amazing weekly hip hop series (one of the best west coast emcees to never put an album out).


----------



## Jes (Oct 30, 2007)

LJ--very impressive that you did all of the music yourself. And I can't imagine how cool it must feel to have a single, a video and more important, a burgeoning musical career. 

Stay black!


----------



## _msz.lyric (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm glad to find this thread! I'll read more through it later.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 30, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=7477735
> 
> Here is the YouTube link, in case you have a preference:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1bR6WdwZp8



LJ, I'm highly impressed! I apologize for not mentioning you in my MySpace feedback quote about the video. When I said I liked the second rapper I didn't mean to say I was cancelling out the first rapper (you). And damn, that's a nice chorus. I like, I like...

As Jes said....stay black.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 30, 2007)

One name:

Rakim

One video:

"I ain't no joke"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO2tCBteW7U

"Paid in Full" is always considered one of the top 5 greatest hip-hop albums of all time for a reason, and that reason is Rakim. This man wrote rhymes. RHYMES goddammit!!!! One single line will have your head reeling! Rakim was sick with lyrics!! I used to do to Rakim's lyrics exactly what he said on his records his fans would do--take them home and analyze them like holy scripture.

But in my opinion he was never able to recapture the brilliance of his debut album "Paid In Full". I think it was just like KRS-1's "Criminal Minded" in that these were two hungry kids starving to make it so they poured their hearts and soul, blood and sweat into every single word. Rakim had great songs after PIF but none of his lyrics had the detailed brilliance that was displayed on PIF. And I'm ashamed to say I thought KRS-1's lyrics got bland and preachy when he decided to not be "criminal minded" and be a full-time Teachah. Positivity is beautiful, but often thug poetry can be as addictive as crack.


"Im not a regular competitor, first rhyme editor
Melody arranger, poet, etcetera
Extra events, the grand finale like bonus
I am the man they call the microphonist
With wisdom which means wise words bein spoken
Too many at one time watch the mic start smokin

I take 7 mcs put em in a line
And add 7 more brothas who think they can rhyme
Well, itll take 7 more before I go for mine
Now thats 21 mcs ate up at the same time

My unusual style will confuse you a while
If I was water, I'd flow in the nile (my fave Rakim line)
So many rhymes you wont have time to go for yours
Just because of a cause I have to pause
Right after tonight is when I prepare
To catch another sucka duck mc out there
Cos my strategy has to be tragedy, catastrophe
And after this youll call me your majesty
_My melody..._

By Rakim

Amazing....amazing.


----------



## Dr Ganja (Oct 30, 2007)

practically invented modern hip-hop. 

"I get a cravin like I phene for nicotine, but I don't need a cigarette know what I mean"


This is my first time posting here, but I actually rap myself which is why this thread caught my eye. I hope to be finished with my album by Decemeber , but you can check out a few of my cuts now at 

myspace.com.drganja0420


----------



## butch (Oct 30, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> For those of you who know me, I am a musician and I am pretty serious about my music. Almost a year ago, I wrote and recorded a song called "I'm Sorry" and made a video for it. Its a bit on the amateur/low-budget side, but I am proud of it.  My brother directed, and he did a really good job. Check it out and see what you think:
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=7477735
> 
> ...



Wow, thats really catchy, and I really enjoy the video (your facial expressions with your gf in the video are great). Thanks for letting us see this-you should be quite proud of it. Any other videos on the horizon?

And, I must admit, the chubby bartender in the video is a hottie. Not to distract from how handsome you are in your suit, of course, .


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> For those of you who know me, I am a musician and I am pretty serious about my music. Almost a year ago, I wrote and recorded a song called "I'm Sorry" and made a video for it. Its a bit on the amateur/low-budget side, but I am proud of it.  My brother directed, and he did a really good job. Check it out and see what you think:
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=7477735
> 
> ...



i also have to give you a toooon of respect for that. not only was i really impressed by the video and how entertaining it was (and to be specific, the segments with you and your girl, i definitely agree with butch about the facial expressions) ... but i really, really enjoyed the song! 

super-impressed lj. _very_ well done to you, your brother and your friends.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2007)

Jes said:


> LJ--very impressive that you did all of the music yourself. And I can't imagine how cool it must feel to have a single, a video and more important, a burgeoning musical career.
> 
> Stay black!






Les Toil said:


> LJ, I'm highly impressed! I apologize for not mentioning you in my MySpace feedback quote about the video. When I said I liked the second rapper I didn't mean to say I was cancelling out the first rapper (you). And damn, that's a nice chorus. I like, I like...
> 
> As Jes said....stay black.



Thanks you guys! Much love and respect to you both!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2007)

butch said:


> Wow, thats really catchy, and I really enjoy the video (your facial expressions with your gf in the video are great). Thanks for letting us see this-you should be quite proud of it. Any other videos on the horizon?
> 
> And, I must admit, the chubby bartender in the video is a hottie. Not to distract from how handsome you are in your suit, of course, .



Thanks a million, Butch.  

Actually yes, I do have another video in the works. Its in the early planning stages now.... it'll be for my newest single, which should be completed by the holidays. I'll keep you guys posted. 

And _the bartender_ in the video is actually another rapper, who I've worked with a lot in the past. I've been working on a sort of "size-acceptance jam" with him.... more about that later though.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i also have to give you a toooon of respect for that. not only was i really impressed by the video and how entertaining it was (and to be specific, the segments with you and your girl, i definitely agree with butch about the facial expressions) ... but i really, really enjoyed the song!
> 
> super-impressed lj. _very_ well done to you, your brother and your friends.



Thank you, C.C.!  

Much love and respect back to you... I appreciate your positivity!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> One name:
> 
> Rakim
> 
> ...



Props for this, Les.... when you review list of classic titles put down by Rakim over the years, its really incredible to note not just how prolific he was or how many hits he produced, but also how much of an effect his flow would have on the style of emcees and the hip-hop lexicon at large. Can you imagine what rap would be like if we never had joints like this, or "Don't Sweat The Technique" "Microphone Fiend" or "Move The Crowd?" Damn... Rakim is the *ish!!!


----------



## Jes (Oct 30, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> Thanks a million, Butch.
> 
> Actually yes, I do have another video in the works. Its in the early planning stages now.... it'll be for my newest single, which should be completed by the holidays. I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> And _the bartender_ in the video is actually another rapper, who I've worked with a lot in the past. I've been working on a sort of "size-acceptance jam" with him.... more about that later though.


tsk tsk tsk. how quickly it devolves into making a love connection...  
( i see julia dancing on a bar in the near future)

just kidding. sadly! (it'd be great fun to see, actually!)

I didn't know another one was in the works. You should debut it here and we'll make some popcorn and stay up late, to watch, en masse! This is very exciting.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 31, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> Props for this, Les.... when you review list of classic titles put down by Rakim over the years, its really incredible to note not just how prolific he was or how many hits he produced



LJ, I can't help but to top this discussion off with yet another stellar collection of lines by Rakim. 

_My name is Rakim Allah and R.A. stands for "raw",
switch it around, it still comes out "R"

"I start to think, and then I sink
into the paper like I was ink.

The rhyme is rugged at the same time sharp,
I can swing off anything even the string of a harp_

LMFAO!!!!


----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2007)

*Dude!!

Have you heard of the "Amen Break"?

http://www.xampled.com/blog/sampled-from/the-amen-break-the-winstons/

- An 18 minute youtube clip documentary on the highly sampled drumbeat clip from The Winston's 1969 B-side "Amen Brother".


Y'kno... the doco is so bland.. if I had the tech know-how.. I'd sample the Amen Break beat and put samples of Nate Harrison's voice over it (the documenary maker). heh

*


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 1, 2007)

mango said:


> *Dude!!
> 
> Have you heard of the "Amen Break"?
> 
> ...



Good find, Mango... that was great! I have to confess, I've heard that break like a million times but I never knew where it came from. I've always equated it more with Jungle/Techno/Rave stuff more than hip-hop... but it's amazing just how many records or varying genres have samples of that beat. 

I was really digging the narrator's commentary about copyright protection vs. public domain... a fascinating debate which may never end. 

BTW - loooooove your idea about the remix. That guy's voice is just begging to be sampled and placed over a loop of the "Amen Break." I might actually take a stab at it, if I can make the time and figure out a good way to extract the audio from that clip.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 1, 2007)

mango said:


> *Dude!!
> 
> Have you heard of the "Amen Break"?
> 
> ...



Mango, I can't thank you enough for hipping me to this video. DAMN that was informative. I didn't have an issue with the dryness of the doc'. With the Amen Break constantly playing behind the narrator, I think I wouldn't have been able to absorb all of his info as well. 

He did a good job of illustrating how absurd and abjectly evil it is that a 6-second drumbeat that created an entire musical sub-culture is now property of the coporate world when the R & B group (or drummer) who created in 1969 never saw a penny from the millions of dollars it helped to make and weren't even a foot-note in pop music history--until now.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 1, 2007)

_nothing but sweat inside my hand_

one of my fav pieces of poetry ever! says it all


----------



## panhype (Nov 1, 2007)

I didn't know that either. That's extremely interesting !!!



mango said:


> *Dude!!
> 
> Have you heard of the "Amen Break"?
> 
> ...


----------



## panhype (Nov 1, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> ... I might actually take a stab at it, if I can make the time and figure out a good way to extract the audio from that clip.


Ok, once you've downloaded the clip:

When you have a Mac with Quicktime PLUS the Perian plugin installed (adds .flv playback to Quicktime) you just open the clip with Quicktime. Then you hit *command + j*, deselect the video track, hit "Extract" and save your file under a new name. Note: this will save it with the .mov extension but later you can change that to .mp3.

*Explanation: The audio in most .flv files is .mp3*

If you don't have a Mac than you must try a program that can de-multiplex (demux) .flv video. I think TMPEG can do this. Not sure though.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 1, 2007)

panhype said:


> Ok, once you've downloaded the clip:
> 
> When you have a Mac with Quicktime PLUS the Perian plugin installed (adds .flv playback to Quicktime) you just open the clip with Quicktime. Then you hit *command + j*, deselect the video track, hit "Extract" and save your file under a new name. Note: this will save it with the .mov extension but later you can change that to .mp3.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Panhype. I actually do have a Mac and I am pretty sure I have Quicktime plus, or some kind of program that will help me extract the audio from the video. 

But how exactly does one download videos from YouTube?


----------



## panhype (Nov 1, 2007)

LJ, for YouTube vids (and similar sites) the best thing is to use Firefox and install the UnPlug extension. Once you've started your YouTube video you click the UnPlug button and it will save the file either from the browser cache or it will search the link and download the file. Note: that won't work with embedded YouTube links. You need the direct link to the video.

Here's the direct link to the "Amen" break video:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac

Perian you will find here. It's a priceless open source freeware.

Oh btw, not sure now, but eventually you need Quicktime PRO for the extraction feature (i have PRO, so i can't test that). I have heard the people just 'found' a PRO registration, can't verify that.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 8, 2007)

"Self Destruction"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxyYP_bS_6s 

"We're All In The Same Gang" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXGgWf2lacM

When is this music coming back?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 8, 2007)

I searched the thread, but this has probably been posted:

Rakim- I know you got SOUL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8juwkggUwI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ5ZJujtSBs (Video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmTpAnLzkGQ Cassidy-Hotel

Joe Budden and Suzie Q- Star inside me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzYX6oO5kgU


Great song Ben!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 13, 2007)

hottness!!! 
*
"Poverty of Philosophy"* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Vl0peys90
*
"Tell The Truth"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD5WlQ54Sg0
*
"Freedom of Speech" *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCYbZZTEwiM 

Yes, there are still MCs out there who aren't afraid to keep it real and speak the truth!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ramp "Daylight" *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK6jW1aJZLk 

*A Tribe Called Quest "Bonita Applebum" *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o0CCq6cbfc 


The first track is a 70s soul-jazz classic by the DC based group Ramp. It was produced by vibraphonist Roy Ayers and really showcased his signature smooth-groove sound. 

The second track is the pivotal 90s hip-hop record "Bonita Applebum" by A Tribe Called Quest, which samples the former. Both records are sensational in my opinion, and are classics in their own right. 

Enjoy


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 14, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> "Self Destruction"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxyYP_bS_6s
> 
> "We're All In The Same Gang"
> ...



Never-Be thankful you came in an era where hip-hop had significantly more meaning and your have good memories.


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 15, 2007)

De La Soul giving the big girls some well-deserved love:

Baby Phat

And a couple more:
Ring Ring Ring (Ha Ha Hey)
Stakes Is High
Say No Go

One of the best and most underrated rap groups of all time!


----------



## furious styles (Nov 16, 2007)

Immortal Technique is amazing. I think my current avatar and sig speak for itself on that front though, haha.


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 16, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> De La Soul giving the big girls some well-deserved love:
> 
> Baby Phat
> 
> ...




De La is not underrated, @ least not by real fans of hip hop.:bow:
How you gone leave out *Buddy*?

_What ever did happen to Monie Love_?


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 16, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> _What ever did happen to Monie Love_?
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



She's cussin' out Young Jeezy.... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9yFpHSJZmgk


----------



## fatish (Nov 16, 2007)

BEST EFFIN VIDEO OF ALL TIME!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQfVte5nfg0


----------



## Jes (Nov 16, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> She's cussin' out Young Jeezy....
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9yFpHSJZmgk



ahahahahaha. I love it when women don't let themselves be shut down by a man.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 17, 2007)

BET Ciphers! My god I love these things. Maybe I don't have to hate BET as much I normally do. 

This year was great, because they had another brit, a canadian (Now I know what T DOT means ), and a haitian woman doing her thing in french. It was great:

Here's one of last years ciphers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gsKSFzMtiE&feature=related
Styles P, Papoose, and Lupe Fiasco

(The other one isn't on youtube, but I have it. It's Rhymefest, Remy Ma, Saigon, and Sway DeSaFo)

And the three from this year:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rdfSUqZDaE
(Wyclef Jean, Twista, Lil' Mama, Dizzee Rascal) - Lil' Mama surprised the hell out of me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCiaAJcQYhA&feature=related
(Stat Quo, Phonte, Kardinal Offishall) - I love this one. Everyone was crazy, and I liked Kardi. T DOT?!?!? lulz...
Stat's awesome too! He can bring the south some respect rhyming like that. He's got a bachelor's in economics too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxgjKwQzD_M&feature=related
(Ras Kass, Joell Ortiz, Flo from Guadalupe [French Rap with subtitles], and Cassidy rapping about guns and his jewels... lol..  :doh
Flo is crazy. Some of the parts involved her rhyming in BOTH languages , so she needs to be mainstream.


----------



## sean7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad BET came out with this.

And yes! Kardi reppin' T.O.! The man finally gets his due.

I really like Lupe's part in the cipher. From reading the comments under the video, they say he wrote the stuff rather than freestyle. Regardless, he took metaphorical imagery to a whole new level on that one!

Sticking with my Toronto spirit, I present some more Kardinal Offishall - Ole' Time Killin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh6uHWgQshc

Asheru - Mood Swing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xk0eGIU0Ys

Not many people know of Asheru, if anybody has seen 'The Boondocks', he raps the opening theme. He's been in the game for a long time.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 19, 2007)

Little Brother- Lovin' It
BET banned this, because they claimed it's "Too intelligent for viewers." What the fuck? Can someone say "Embrace ignorance while you condemn it at the same time?" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wVMMmv8QPc


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm still a sucker for old school message rap from groups like PRT (Poor Righteous Teachers), Brand Nubians, Arrested Developement.... And then there were the radicals like Paris, X-Clan and of course P.E.

Now we have the anti-message rappers who ain't singin' bout shit (although they still still come with addictive and irresistable beats) like Jay-Zee, 50 Cent and Ludicris.


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 20, 2007)

I been a fanatic for over 20 years-and I still like some of the newer young cats that are comminout, but your right.
We don't have a KRS or a Chuck D-Oh we still got FLAV, but no Chuck.
No PRT, no KAM, not even Cube...kind of sad-there really is room for that type of performer.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

I think there's shit out there, it's just hard to find it.

As far as real political hip-hop, I gotta share Chicago's Rebel Diaz. They are fierce. They're bilingual spanish-english. I've seen them a few times now at activist events, they're way down.

The following video is extremely political and very left, so you've been warned:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dr05tXktSo

LIVE performance, please note AMAZING BBW MC (in love). The audio isn't very good. But if you click on this user, there's more.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y48LKPLdb4


----------



## furious styles (Nov 20, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AdGe4sKgA-s

one of my favorite songs regardless of genre, ever. two legendary emcees, mos and pharoahe. plus nate dogg who has my favorite voice in hip hop, and i mean c'mon it's nate dogg, you could put him on "souja boy" and make it tolerable.


----------



## alienlanes (Nov 20, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> ...Brand Nubian...



Have you heard Sadat X's first solo album, _Wild Cowboys_ from 1996? I just picked it up, and the first few listens have blown me away -- I might like it even better than _All For One_. Sadat X + Diamond D and the Beatminerz = hip-hop perfection.

Sadat X - The Lump Lump


----------



## fatish (Nov 20, 2007)

wow you guys are taking me back!what happened to hip hop?,i guess NAS is right,hip hop is dead.


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 23, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think there's shit out there, it's just hard to find it.
> 
> As far as real political hip-hop, I gotta share Chicago's Rebel Diaz. They are fierce. They're bilingual spanish-english. I've seen them a few times now at activist events, they're way down.
> 
> ...



Just had to say thank you for posting those videos. Bloody amazing and powerful lyrics.

In the same vein, here's a few videos from one of my favorite MCs, Lupe Fiasco, that are also along some conscious lines:

American Terrorist
Conflict Diamonds
Muhammed Walks (not political, but a strong message of religious tolerance in it all the same)


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 23, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Have you heard Sadat X's first solo album, _Wild Cowboys_ from 1996? I just picked it up, and the first few listens have blown me away -- I might like it even better than _All For One_.



With a review like that I think I'll grab a cheap copy from eBay. That "Lump Lump" video was great and so was the "Throw The Ball" video which I guess is also from that above-mentioned CD. Brand Nubians were great in that they had TWO strong rappers in the crew and one mediocre MC. Same goes for Stetsasonic (yeah, I'm goin' waaaaay back) and NWA. And then we had successful groups that only had ONE good rapper such as (and this list may get my hip-hop membership card revoked) Run-DMC, Whodini and Tribe Called Quest. With those three groups the good rappers were actually phenomenal and maybe that's what made DMC, Jahlil and Phife (arguably the worst rapper that ever signed with a major label) sound so mediocre to me. If it wasn't for Run, X and Q, those other dudes wouldn't have gone one round in a rap battle.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AdGe4sKgA-s
> 
> one of my favorite songs regardless of genre, ever. two legendary emcees, mos and pharoahe. plus nate dogg who has my favorite voice in hip hop, and i mean c'mon it's nate dogg, you could put him on "souja boy" and make it tolerable.



Yep, I think that was one of the first songs/videos Jon Blaze mentioned in this thread. And speaking of Mos, the very first time I saw him act (Spike Lee's underrated "Bamboozled") I was thinking this is one of the most innately gifted actors I've seen since Robert DeNiro in Taxi Driver. Mos is still underrated even though he's getting major *CO*-starring roles.


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 23, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> _*And then we had successful groups that only had ONE good rapper such as *_(and this list may get my hip-hop membership card revoked) Run-DMC, Whodini and Tribe Called Quest.



OHHhhh!!!
I'll be back to this-


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 24, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> OHHhhh!!!
> I'll be back to this-



 A defender of DMC and Jahlil I suspect.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 24, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Yep, I think that was one of the first songs/videos Jon Blaze mentioned in this thread. And speaking of Mos, the very first time I saw him act (Spike Lee's underrated "Bamboozled")



I saw this movie for the first time the other night with my boyfriend. I have to say that I dont think any movie has made me more angry or uncomfortable.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Just had to say thank you for posting those videos. Bloody amazing and powerful lyrics.
> 
> In the same vein, here's a few videos from one of my favorite MCs, Lupe Fiasco, that are also along some conscious lines:
> 
> ...



Whoa, looks like I have a new favorite, Count Zero! Serious thanks for pointing Lupe out, prolly the best tracks I've heard in quite awhile w. right balance between style and politics.


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 25, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AdGe4sKgA-s
> 
> one of my favorite songs regardless of genre, ever. two legendary emcees, mos and pharoahe. plus nate dogg who has my favorite voice in hip hop, and i mean c'mon it's nate dogg, you could put him on "souja boy" and make it tolerable.



Personally, I'm glad Soulja Boy exists. Otherwise, I'd never be able to post this video of an Asian kid covering "Crank Dat" on an acousic guitar,

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UNK2L8-V5dQ

This might be the only good thing that comes out of Soulja Boy, but it's still funny.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 27, 2007)

*The original Crooklyn Dodgers from the Spike Lee classic Crooklyn:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfXJ_IUlBA4&feature=related
*
...and the Return of The Crooklyn Dodgers from the Clockers soundtrack, and man.... Chubb Rock really spits hot fire on this one boy!!!* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biSgmECouPY


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 27, 2007)

Aight dude:eat1:



Les Toil said:


> Brand Nubian were great in that they had TWO strong rappers in the crew and one mediocre MC. Same goes for Stetsasonic (yeah, I'm goin' waaaaay back) and NWA.



Well your going back pretty far, so why not say that there was a weak link in the Furious Five or Mantronics. Within hip-hop there are trends and movements. During the era your speakin of pertainin to Stetsasonic, man being a lyriclly gifted M.C. took a back seat to the finnished product. Only from the vantige point of having 30 years of beats and rhymes do we now think that this M.C. was tight this one wasn't. And it really wasn't about that then. 

Take Pete Rock-probably the wackest producer-rapper EVER-does that take away his producing skills, na. Yea Grand Puba wasn't as tight as Sadat, but damn Nas would be hard pressed to be as cold if you tear down the groups like that.



Les Toil said:


> And then we had _successful groups that only had ONE good rappe_r such as (and this list may get my hip-hop membership card revoked) *Run-DMC, Whodini *and Tribe Called Quest. With those three groups the good rappers were actually phenomenal and maybe that's what made DMC, Jahlil and Phife (arguably the worst rapper that ever signed with a major label) sound so mediocre to me. If it wasn't for Run, X and Q, those other dudes wouldn't have gone one round in a rap battle.



This is the first time I've ever heard anybody claim Phife wasn't instramental to the group. Look Phife had/has charisma, flow and pace. For the time and how influential a Tribe was, how can you claim that he's been the worst rapper signed?? That's a huge slam-It be different if, and you obviously have some serious way back knowledge, you didn't get into the music but damn??? Was Phife worse than Skee-Lo, Domino, and whole passel of other clowns??

Even from a battle mentality, you can't put up major label artists in that fight, cause IMO the back and forth battle style is for the streets, and the best are largely unknown...til You tube that is.

I'm going to give you a pass on slammin *Whodini*, and *DMC *for that matter. There arn't words.

...Hindsight dude.


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 27, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard anybody claim Phife wasn't instramental to the group. Look Phife had/has charisma, flow and pace. For the time and how influential a Tribe was, how can you claim that he's been the worst rapper signed?? That's a huge slam-It be different if, and you obviously have some serious way back knowledge, you didn't get into the music but damn??? Was Phife worse than Skee-Lo, Domino, and whole passel of other clowns??



yeah, I gotta second that motion.... Phife was clearly very instrumental in the overall sound, vibe and flow of Tribe. His rhymes always make me smile if not laugh out loud, and the group just wouldn't have been as cool without him (as evidenced by Q-Tip's relatively lack-luster performance as a solo artist.) I just think that as MCs, Tip and Phife complimented each other so well, you just can't take anything away from that. 

Has anyone heard Phife-Dawg's solo joints? I've not given them a listen, but from everything I've heard he can really hold his own.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 27, 2007)

fatish said:


> wow you guys are taking me back!what happened to hip hop?,i guess NAS is right,hip hop is dead.



B.
u.
l.
l.
s.
h.
i.
t.


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 29, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


>




RIP Donda West.











In other news:
Chunkin the deuce! Ha!


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 3, 2007)

8 Diagrams is terribly boring...

The Big Doe Rehab on the other hand. :eat2:


----------



## Synful (Dec 4, 2007)

Lets see..Some of my favorites are..

-Atmosphere
-WuTang
-Kanye West
-3 6 Mafia
-Jay Z
-N.E.R.D
-MC Chris
-Tech N9ne

Soo on and soo on.
=)


Most recent song Im stuck on:
Flo-rida featuring T-Pain - Low


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anybody get rap shows in there city anymore...
In Indianapolis we rarley do. Last year or damn, now like 2 years ago I got to see Rakim AND Ghostface 4 months apart @ the Vogue.

Other than that we dont' get much, course they don't have the big tours much anymore. I'd like to see Joe Crack someday, Luda, T.I.P. that may not happen.

I hear the old school guys are doing little tours as you get further away from when they were up front. Dougie Fresh is always here for Black Expo


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Does anybody get rap shows in there city anymore...
> In Indianapolis we rarley do. Last year or damn, now like 2 years ago I got to see Rakim AND Ghostface 4 months apart @ the Vogue.
> 
> Other than that we dont' get much, course they don't have the big tours much anymore. I'd like to see Joe Crack someday, Luda, T.I.P. that may not happen.
> ...



Detroit has so much home-grown stuff, I wonder if you'd notice the missing national tours? We tend to get the national rap/hip/r&b tours, though I'm not a good judge cause I never spend more than $20 for a show.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 4, 2007)

Goddam right son!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGTb6I-qqCw


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 4, 2007)

I just heard about Pimp C...Damn

R.I.P. Pimp


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> Goddam right son!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGTb6I-qqCw



I just wrote a really long anti-Immortal Technique rant, but deleted it. You've probably heard it all before. I do think he's a huge ass and want to submit him to violence--that's my thesis.

Not gonna click this link though cause I'll probably like it, and I'm the mood to hate on IT at the moment. 

In related R&B/Soul/Fancy term like neo-soul or what have you music, someone go to soundnexx.blogspot.com and download the Musikal Elevashun Mixx. It's really good. (and about 90MB!) I'm listening to it now and want to identify all these folks. Someone help!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just wrote a really long anti-Immortal Technique rant, but deleted it. You've probably heard it all before. I do think he's a huge ass and want to submit him to violence--that's my thesis.
> 
> Not gonna click this link though cause I'll probably like it, and I'm the mood to hate on IT at the moment.
> 
> In related R&B/Soul/Fancy term like neo-soul or what have you music, someone go to soundnexx.blogspot.com and download the Musikal Elevashun Mixx. It's really good. (and about 90MB!) I'm listening to it now and want to identify all these folks. Someone help!



lol you know it's funny... I got a friend in the music industry who can't stand Immortal Technique either.... they had a run-in one evening in NYC. Kind of a funny story, I won't go into details here. lol But yeah, I always enjoy sharing with my friend these little YouTube clips I find, really gets him all riled up. 

Despite hearing many rumors as to what kind of character he is, I gotta say I dig Immortal Techniques rhymes a lot. Seems to me like he's one of the only MCs out there today who's really rhyming in the true spirit of hip-hop. 

No???


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just wrote a really long anti-Immortal Technique rant, but deleted it. You've probably heard it all before. I do think he's a huge ass and want to submit him to violence--that's my thesis.
> 
> Not gonna click this link though cause I'll probably like it, and I'm the mood to hate on IT at the moment.
> 
> In related R&B/Soul/Fancy term like neo-soul or what have you music, someone go to soundnexx.blogspot.com and download the Musikal Elevashun Mixx. It's really good. (and about 90MB!) I'm listening to it now and want to identify all these folks. Someone help!



I hate the guy and I've never met him, your ideas of violence toward him intrigue me do you run some sort of newsletter I can subscribe to?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REycCu49Vvk
It's all about the Benjamins

The background was stuck in my head today.

Tamia- Imagination
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5V_VfVJRng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rIWvytKHvg&feature=related (remix)
That was stuck in my head yesterday. 

The day before that:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwTkwyBa__U
Da Butt... The cheesiness...


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwTkwyBa__U
> Da Butt... The cheesiness...




uh, don't you mean The FUNKINESS?!?!?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

My newest love is Detroit's One Be Lo. Totally stumbled upon him via myspace, so I can't take credit for being in the know.

http://www.myspace.com/onebelo

His newest album R.E.B.I.R.T.H. stands for Real Emcees Bring Intelligent Rhymes to Hip Hop. I gotta love that.

Good news for me is that I'm going to be able to check him out live this month to cement my like (or not).

I can't access youtube at the moment, but there's a lot up from him.


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 19, 2007)

gonna be a lot of slow singin'
and flower bringin'
if my burglar alarm starts ringin'


best line EVER...


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 19, 2007)

big lou----crackhead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDZErMf4pxg
papoose----law libary 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrJ_pAEiils&feature=related
main-o------rumors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx2l3KRfjjs
royce da 5'9----hip hop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u13--mRB20
royce da 5'9----duckdown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysxOL81Pd4Y


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for these! I've been meaning to check out more Royce da 59. I wonder if he's still in Detroit or off somewhere else now?

Okay, one more alternative hip hop offering (broken record I am):

Amir Sulaiman. I found him after a friend burned a CD for me. He does spoken word on top of hip hop. He apparently collaborated w/ Saul Williams according to his myspace. Anyways, I like "Spit" a lot. 

The third song on his myspace "How Beautiful" is the spoken word piece that made me say "who the hell is this?" Very raw portrayal of rape and abuse against women. I can't really listen to it unless I give it my full attention.

http://www.myspace.com/amirsulaiman


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUPCBmcpNzk&feature=related

Talib Kweli - Hot Thing/In the Mood

These songs =


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2007)

Skillz's rap ups:

2005- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY2et8Xr5OI

2006- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JNtZrc4vX8

2007- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIbRCgePylw&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhLoLAan5X0
Some nice beats here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GUOMzOnzkk (Digimon video, but good song)
Nextmen- Amongst the Madness


----------



## Jasminium (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome thread, so many bands here that I havent thought of in ages. 
Here are my favorites at the moment.

Blackalicious
Theyre an Oakland band. Amazing lyricists/story tellers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A0BmbiM53Q


Brother Reade 
These guys are out of Los Angeles. My favorite song of theirs in Crushed by a Truck, I couldnt find it on You Tube or their site. But most of their song is really good, they have nice clean flow.
http://www.myspace.com/brotherreade

The Coup
Another Oakland group, the front man Boots, is amazing. Theyre political and humorous. Check out My Favorite Mutiny, its beautiful, its just makes you wanna move.
http://www.myspace.com/thecoupmusic

Cool Calm Pete
This guy is from NYC hes just sick. Hes so chill, I love it. 
http://www.myspace.com/coolcalmpete

Saul Williams
He put out a new album last month The Inevitable Rise and Liberation of Niggy Tardust
But this will always be my favorite song List of Demands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1llNYAlYrc


Oh, Activist Fat Girl
Rebel Diaz is killer, thanks for posting about them.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 31, 2007)

Jasminium said:


> Oh, Activist Fat Girl
> Rebel Diaz is killer, thanks for posting about them.



I'm glad you like! I'm gonna check out your links next. Boots is really cool, down to earth guy. Gonna be slightly obnoxious right now and mention that I picked up from the airport on route to an activist gig he was playing (for free), so he's real down. He talked about his kids. :wubu:

I got some Christmas moola so I got Lupe Fiasco's "The Cool" and Pharoahe Monch's "Desire", both of which I dig a lot.


----------



## None (Jan 7, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> My newest love is Detroit's One Be Lo. Totally stumbled upon him via myspace, so I can't take credit for being in the know.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/onebelo
> 
> ...




One Be Lo is one of my favorites, REBIRTH is good as is his debut SONOGRAM. He was also part of Binary Star whose Masters of the Universe album is amazing. Also I saw him live a few years back, absolutely amazing stage presence.


Inverse a group from California just released a collection of songs before their debut Album which comes out later this year, and it is pretty fresh. here is a link

```
http://64.72.123.4/download/8cb95e6d4fbee2f653f948d038397ba6/1199251450/6080236/inverse%20-%20so%20far%20the%20collection.zip
```

As well Substantial's new record, "Sacrifice" comes out next week and I recommend picking it up if you see it in stores. It is truly an amazing album.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 11, 2008)

Listening to Money Boss Players-Ghetto Chronicle Daily and Just-Ice's discography is an awesome way to start the day.

And since I'm always telling friends to check out Boston hip-hop I'm going to rep one of the few things I listen to on the radio WERS [email protected]. Show runs from 10pm to 2am EST every weeknight and plays an excellent mix of classics, new tracks fresh off nahright and local artists with some interviews thrown into the mix.


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 12, 2008)

I bring gifts from the frozen North! Canadian hip-hop is alive and well!

The Pocket Dwellers - Trust Us
Cadence Weapon - Lisa's Spider
Buck 65 - Wicked and Weird
Buck 65 - Devil's Eyes (Not technically rap, but a great song and video)
Sweatshop Union - Thing About It
Rascalz - Dreaded Fist
K-OS - B-Boy Stance
K-OS - Crabbuckit
Jesse Dangerously - Righteous Badass

And while it's not Canadian, Ugly Duckling's Smack is just a great video on every level.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 12, 2008)

Jay Z- Heart of the city

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9XZds9hmXIT
That sample is real nice.


----------



## Jasminium (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, it's not music, but hip hop related content. 

Rap represented in mathematical graphs and charts
http://www.jamphat.com/rap/


----------



## sean7 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> Well, it's not music, but hip hop related content.
> 
> Rap represented in mathematical graphs and charts
> http://www.jamphat.com/rap/




heh, great site. Fun and educational!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't stop humming the massively derivative but super-fun new Snoop song...gah. & the video. The vocoder...the wendylisas...the talkbox...the Cameo-like break...luv


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 21, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I can't stop humming the massively derivative but super-fun new Snoop song...gah. & the video. The vocoder...the wendylisas...the talkbox...the Cameo-like break...luv



Teehee, I hadn't seen the video. It's exactly the kind of video this song needed...does feel like a diff. era.

REminds me how much I want a huge round bed.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 27, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=E1IIJYKhXYU

xzibit, circa 2002

legendary beat, produced by rick rock and dre. samples the clockwork orange march. funny video too, dre doesn't make an appearance despite his verse though. probably was busy making some platinum records that day.


----------



## None (Feb 2, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=E1IIJYKhXYU
> 
> xzibit, circa 2002
> 
> legendary beat, produced by rick rock and dre. samples the clockwork orange march. funny video too, dre doesn't make an appearance despite his verse though. probably was busy making some platinum records that day.



While I like this song its hard to think that this is the same guy who did Paparazzi and The Foundation...just a total 180.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

None said:


> While I like this song its hard to think that this is the same guy who did Paparazzi and The Foundation...just a total 180.



My favorite Xzibit song is actually What U See is What U Get. That's when he was the most live, imo.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=70CiC_BV0TE


----------



## None (Feb 2, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> My favorite Xzibit song is actually What U See is What U Get. That's when he was the most live, imo.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=70CiC_BV0TE




The video is amazing, and I love that song too.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 2, 2008)

Can it be State Property soundtrack night?

Yes it can 

State Property


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 11, 2008)

For the J Dilla fans out there, his birthday (if he were alive) was the 10th I think? Anyways, there were J Dilla parties all over, and I went to the Detroit one last night. It was awesome. DJ Houseshoes (I really have no clue his history or if he worked with J Dilla) spun for several hours lots of underground stuff and of course Dilla beats. 

Unfortunately for me, hip hop shows don't get going until late. Performances didn't start until 12:30 and we left around 1:30 (achingly late for this girl on a Sunday), just as folks were really into it.

Anyways, no good point to this other than to say: YAY for a good show with a great crew of folks who really love the music.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 11, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> For the J Dilla fans out there, his birthday (if he were alive) was the 10th I think? Anyways, there were J Dilla parties all over, and I went to the Detroit one last night. It was awesome. DJ Houseshoes (I really have no clue his history or if he worked with J Dilla) spun for several hours lots of underground stuff and of course Dilla beats.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, hip hop shows don't get going until late. Performances didn't start until 12:30 and we left around 1:30 (achingly late for this girl on a Sunday), just as folks were really into it.
> 
> Anyways, no good point to this other than to say: YAY for a good show with a great crew of folks who really love the music.



Almost makes me wish I lived closer to Detroit.

honestly though, <3 dilla, i own ruff draft, donuts, and a couple b-sides.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 12, 2008)

I am loving *Erykah Badu's *latest video, *Honey....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9jpkF1ehD8 

Now, how many of you can name all of the album covers she is parodying? (There is only one I am not quite sure of... the one with the light blue cover and she's on there with two other sisters, and then you see the back of their heads on the reverse cover. I think it's supposed to be a Pointer Sister's album, but I'm not quite sure.)

In any case, enjoy!  

ETA: Looked it up on wikipedia... it was a _Labelle_ album, not _Pointer Sisters_ (my bad lol)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_(Erykah_Badu_song)


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 16, 2008)

I need a new harddrive 

Stretch and Bobbito 1.13.94 show


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 17, 2008)

His flow is garbage, but I love this beat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAhbxW2RdUE

The background reminds me a football game. 

That, and this song (Well.. They can be used the same)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfgrnyv3q1g


----------



## mango (Feb 18, 2008)

*Neneh Cherry.... kicking it old skool.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3EQCOshGwPI

*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't have any proper recommendations, but I was uploading some of my old rap CDs onto my iTunes today and my overwhelming whiteness caused me to automatically start changing the song titles into proper english. 

haha it didn't actually occur to me. I just thought the person writing the song tags was just really bad at spelling. My bad. =/


----------



## Isa (Feb 18, 2008)

mango said:


> *Neneh Cherry.... kicking it old skool.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3EQCOshGwPI
> 
> *



Oh thank you for posting that! I love Neneh something fierce but hadn't seen any of her videos in forever. Now I'm off to watch the others.


----------



## SurfDUI (Feb 18, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> My favorite Xzibit song is actually What U See is What U Get. That's when he was the most live, imo.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=70CiC_BV0TE



:bow: Any real fondness of 'Mr. X to the Z' stems from this cut. I LUV this video and the album wasn't too bad either....'It's the Shrooms!!'


----------



## alienlanes (Feb 18, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> :bow: Any real fondness of 'Mr. X to the Z' stems from this cut. I LUV this video and the album wasn't too bad either....'It's the Shrooms!!'



I love that song! With the white guys yelling "dude!" and the Funky Worm sample... _Aw, naw, that's some other shit / One of the reasons why George Clinton sees the Mothership..._


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 20, 2008)

best. movie. ever.

battle
dance off
fresh off a cop's ass

2nd best movie ever:

busta
leary


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 20, 2008)

I thumbed around a bit on here and my heart's sinking... I don't see any old or new school Bone, Thugs & Harmony mentioned :shocked:

their entire discography (save a couple) is in my itunes library, now that I'm actually looking lol


----------



## mango (Feb 21, 2008)

*Ice-T - Ain't New Ta This 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3M4fllfmplA

Ice T - Hit The Fan 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-cpP8msksoY


*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I thumbed around a bit on here and my heart's sinking... I don't see any old or new school Bone, Thugs & Harmony mentioned :shocked:
> 
> their entire discography (save a couple) is in my itunes library, now that I'm actually looking lol



I swear I've seen Bonethugz around here! Somewhere.... Will dig.


----------



## James (Feb 21, 2008)

The People....

"my daughter found Nemo, I found the new Primo"....

this track is on constant replay in my car right now... top notch!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 21, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I swear I've seen Bonethugz around here! Somewhere.... Will dig.




Meez Liz, I'd hope so!!! I was so surprised. LOL  I can't possibly be the only one here who loves on 'em... I just know! They're *icons*


----------



## furious styles (Feb 21, 2008)

James said:


> The People....
> 
> "my daughter found Nemo, I found the new Primo"....
> 
> this track is on constant replay in my car right now... top notch!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqn5f2ISnvo

here's the actual video james. i looooove that song, and that album in general, and the man's whole catalog really. i've listened to "Be" cover to cover probably a couple hundred times.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqn5f2ISnvo
> 
> here's the actual video james. i looooove that song, and that album in general, and the man's whole catalog really. i've listened to "Be" cover to cover probably a couple hundred times.



I luv that song too--

and the video...not to be a total mark/fanboi but it's sooooooo chicagoy. makes me proud he's from here.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 21, 2008)

more common fanboying :

my all time favorite song of his - http://youtube.com/watch?v=f9JTvL7wncg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 21, 2008)

has anyone posted this video yet? it's insanely awesome. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kUX9ffXdPYk


----------



## alienlanes (Feb 21, 2008)

I too agree with the statement that Common is awesome.

Chapter 13 - Rich Man vs. Poor Man


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 21, 2008)

James said:


> The People....
> 
> "my daughter found Nemo, I found the new Primo"....
> 
> this track is on constant replay in my car right now... top notch!



you just made me have to update my ipod tonight


----------



## James (Feb 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> has anyone posted this video yet? it's insanely awesome.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kUX9ffXdPYk


 
that... is awesome...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> has anyone posted this video yet? it's insanely awesome.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kUX9ffXdPYk



OH MY! They rock so hard, I think I'd be grinning ear to ear if I ran into that on a subway after a long day.

More Common love:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZztlOiOjo8E


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 22, 2008)

Also, I don't think I've posted my absolute favorite song of the moment. And it's Common. And J Dilla. And whomever else.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM_jjEnhaIQ
HOT.

Did I say hot?

PS. This is the Dilla version, but I noticed in the comments that it's on the new Common cd? Someone hook me up.

ETA: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9i15UFHnsY is this on Finding Forever? It's totally different, and totally not as good as the one on Dilla's The Shining. Why different versions.

Curious what others think about the diff. versions


----------



## J34 (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome a rap thread, somebody should make a thread about other music genres, just my two cents.

I am not a real big fan of new-rap but if any of you are intersted Liquid Swords by the GZA is probably one of the top-5 rap albums of all time. If you havent heard it, the nbuy it or give it a listen is one heck of an album. You wont regret it


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 22, 2008)

J34 said:


> Awesome a rap thread, somebody should make a thread about other music genres, just my two cents.
> 
> I am not a real big fan of new-rap but if any of you are intersted Liquid Swords by the GZA is probably one of the top-5 rap albums of all time. If you havent heard it, the nbuy it or give it a listen is one heck of an album. You wont regret it



There are threads for other music genres. Use the search button. :bow:


----------



## J34 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> There are threads for other music genres. Use the search button. :bow:



Thx, now I feel like an idiot :doh:. Good times


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 22, 2008)

J34 said:


> Thx, now I feel like an idiot :doh:. Good times



It's all gravy in the spoon of life. :bow:


----------



## J34 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> It's all gravy in the spoon of life. :bow:



But seriously dude if you havent heard check out that Liquid Swords album, if your into anything by the Wu Tang Clan


----------



## furious styles (Feb 22, 2008)

J34 said:


> But seriously dude if you havent heard check out that Liquid Swords album, if your into anything by the Wu Tang Clan



Liquid Swords is .. one of the sacred texts for any true hip hop fan. I don't know how many times I've spun my copy. I can pretty much recite the entire album word for word. Including the samples.

_Submit with honor to a duel, with my son .. _


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 22, 2008)

Can't stop listening to Re-Up Gang-We Got It 4 Cheap, Volume 3: The Spirit of Competition (We Just Think We Better)


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> has anyone posted this video yet? it's insanely awesome.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kUX9ffXdPYk




That....was...thee...greatest....video...I've....seen....in....a...looooong...time.

And by the way, I was initially feeling sorry for all those poor white folks that clearly just wanted to be left alone in their blissful silence and private space, but then they ended up loving the hell out of that performance...even that one guy who steadfast refused to turn around. LMAO


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 22, 2008)

Man, I've tried my hardest to understand the fascination with Common but I'm just not feelin' him. He's just so dang boring to me. But then again I never understood how Nas got to be so popular. He always strikes me as an amatuer kid with no rythyme. And Ice-T's rappin' just ANGERS the hell out of me. Rappers like him and Dr. Dre that put on these ultra-tough gangsta voices to convince us they're from the streets just pisses me off. Give me some C.L. Smooth, Biz Markie The Cash Money Millionaires or, dammit, anyone whose name starts with MC!!!

This has been your Player Hater post of the week. Come back next week where will be cappin' on fools like 50 Cent and T-Pain.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 22, 2008)

By the way, this is all the rap you'll need this morning. The Fresh Prince, Slick Rick and the diabolical Biz Markie (showing Will Smith how to do the Biz Markie!). This may be the ONLY time I've liked Will Smith's rapping!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icqHCucFKGU


----------



## furious styles (Feb 22, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Man, I've tried my hardest to understand the fascination with Common but I'm just not feelin' him. He's just so dang boring to me.



you're mad, good sir.



> But then again I never understood how Nas got to be so popular. He always strikes me as an amatuer kid with no rythyme.



you're mad, good sir.



> And Ice-T's rappin' just ANGERS the hell out of me. Rappers like him and Dr. Dre that put on these ultra-tough gangsta voices to convince us they're from the streets just pisses me off.



i have an ultra tough gangsta voice. this post offends me.



> Give me some C.L. Smooth, Biz Markie The Cash Money Millionaires or, dammit, anyone whose name starts with MC!!!



this i can agree with, for the most part. T.R.O.Y. is still one of my top 5 songs (any genre) period. the biz is entertaining, as well.



> This has been your Player Hater post of the week. Come back next week where will be cappin' on fools like 50 Cent and T-Pain.



haha, now there's some deserved hatin.


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 23, 2008)

A couple of my favorite songs by MF Doom:

The Mask - Danger Doom w/ Ghostface Killah

All Caps - Madvillain

I don't know why, but I just love Doom's loose, stream-of-consciousness flow.


----------



## SurfDUI (Feb 25, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Man, I've tried my hardest to understand the fascination with Common but I'm just not feelin' him. He's just so dang boring to me. But then again I never understood how Nas got to be so popular. He always strikes me as an amatuer kid with no rythyme. And Ice-T's rappin' just ANGERS the hell out of me.



:doh:-Dude you think Phife is wack, Nasir is wack. Common is boring...You tellin me you didn't like Beats by the pound?? 

Ice-T's merit isn't really relevent today. I mean he's been on the mike for the better part of 30-none of that you liked?

Some D.J.-Next thing you'll be sayin is the Wu movement was overated.



Les Toil said:


> Rappers like him and Dr. Dre that put on these ultra-tough gangsta voices to convince us they're from the streets just pisses me off. Give me some C.L. Smooth, Biz Markie The Cash Money Millionaires or, dammit, anyone whose name starts with MC!!!



Well Dr. Dre-unless your talkin bout Ed Lover's patna, isn't known for his tight mic skills. He as a practice has other artist write many of his rhymes.

I fell C.L., and Biz, although this ain't 1987-and then you go to the Cash Mony guys:blink:..................diversity is what makes us great I guess.


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 25, 2008)

Shad - I Don't Really Like To

I just stumbled across this guy a few days ago and already have his new album ordered! This is the kind of stuff I keep around to play for my rap-hating friends, just to show them it's not all G-Unit "thug" crap. Hell, I played Lupe for my best friend and now he's got "Kick Push" on his MP3 player...


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Man, I've tried my hardest to understand the fascination with Common but I'm just not feelin' him. He's just so dang boring to me.



I like Common, but I think I liked him better when he was still _Common Sense_ -

Take It EZ
http://youtube.com/watch?v=is2Kxks8HGs 

Breaker 1,9
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fi4wOjeCZ9U&feature=related

Soul By The Pound
http://youtube.com/watch?v=t_myB2QZ-t4&feature=related

Penny 4 My Thoughts
http://youtube.com/watch?v=24x-ShpgtsI

He was younger, more energetic, and hip-hop was just better back then.


----------



## None (Feb 25, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> I like Common, but I think I liked him better when he was still _Common Sense_ -
> 
> Take It EZ
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=is2Kxks8HGs
> ...



I agree his early stuff was amazing, Resurrection is an almost perfect record. His new shit is just boring, and it comes down to the man has nothing more to say.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 25, 2008)

Count Zero said:


> A couple of my favorite songs by MF Doom:
> 
> The Mask - Danger Doom w/ Ghostface Killah
> 
> ...



Ghostface is wicked as well. Doom and Ghostface are two of my favorite Hip Hop artists.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 25, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Ghostface is wicked as well. Doom and Ghostface are two of my favorite Hip Hop artists.



tony starks is crazy, i've been a fan since the wu era. my all time fave ghostface song is "shakey dog" on fishscale (which is a godly album in general); 3 minutes of nonstop rapping over a sick ass beat (samples the dells - i can sing a rainbow) with no hooks or bullshit. basically one long verse. insane flow.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wf_BsCiJ6Sc

as far as doom goes .. well look at the username. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EyoU5Tt716g


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

What is this... do my ears deceive me??? A contemporary pop-rap joint that I actually *like!?!?!* Check it.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5SLB34j3qQ 

I am really feeling that beat, and I like Luda's flow... Valentino's vocals on this track are pretty nice too. I'm not wild about Chingy's rhymes, but all in all, I am kinda feeling this.... Who knows? There may be hope for hip-hop yet!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2008)

i've always liked luda. exception to any "rule" , imo.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 29, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i've always liked luda. exception to any "rule" , imo.



You know, I really like him too. I can't say that I like all of his _songs_, but I always dig his _flow_ and the way he delivers his rhymes. He's got a great voice, a fresh style and he seems to take any track he's on to the next level, bringing a rebellious sense of fun and spontaneity with him. He's definitely an original... good to see he's still out there hittin' em!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 29, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> You know, I really like him too. I can't say that I like all of his _songs_, but I always dig his _flow_ and the way he delivers his rhymes. He's got a great voice, a fresh style and he seems to take any track he's on to the next level, bringing a rebellious sense of fun and spontaneity with him. He's definitely an original... good to see he's still out there hittin' em!



I agree. It's like, he can kick dumb stuff, but since he doesn't take himself seriously, I don't mind it. And yeah, he does it well. Unlike most.

Plus, he's a smart dude. Just likes to rap about ridiculous shit most of the time.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 29, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> I agree. It's like, he can kick dumb stuff, but since he doesn't take himself seriously, I don't mind it. And yeah, he does it well. Unlike most.
> Plus, he's a smart dude. Just likes to rap about ridiculous shit most of the time.



plus how can't you like "just seen a big ol ass" said over and over... (ta note the obvious)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> I agree. It's like, he can kick dumb stuff, but since he doesn't take himself seriously, I don't mind it. And yeah, he does it well. Unlike most.
> 
> Plus, he's a smart dude. Just likes to rap about ridiculous shit most of the time.



I think if Luda took it to the next level and started working on some rhymes with some real substance, it'd be pretty unbeatable.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 29, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think if Luda took it to the next level and started working on some rhymes with some real substance, it'd be pretty unbeatable.



"runaway love" was pretty good, a little corny but a good message at least.

my favorite ludacris song is "diamond in the back", but i love blasting "saturday" and singing along to the hook, haha.


----------



## None (Mar 2, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think if Luda took it to the next level and started working on some rhymes with some real substance, it'd be pretty unbeatable.



He has "great emcee who can't make an album to save his life" syndrome. Although I did like the remix album JJ Brown did of his last one where he sampled nothing but Jackson 5 songs.


----------



## SurfDUI (Mar 3, 2008)

Ususally when Rap beef gets out to the streets I have a clear side who I'm on. But when Luda and T.I.P. got into it. I was torn, I think both are talents in a climate of Soldier Boy's and brothas snapin fingers and popin they back.

I hated that. I think Tip might have an edge w/ me, jus cause Luda is so goofy as a rule. I know he can flow, but like the other posts he just don't elevate...Not sayin that T.I. elevates either, I mean he's pretty much still street, but therein lies the problem. 

They BOTH need to be on som BDP:bow: sht.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 3, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> Ususally when Rap beef gets out to the streets I have a clear side who I'm on. But when Luda and T.I.P. got into it. I was torn, I think both are talents in a climate of Soldier Boy's and brothas snapin fingers and popin they back.



that's .. well ludicrous. 

luda as an mc is so many light years ahead of that radio cancer soulja boy .. ugh. just thinking about him makes me ill. and i don't mean in a good way.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzj_V79PGFM&feature=inbox

Biased, but I love the old school part. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEda6aexW1g&feature=related
Similar thing here. I don't hate the "Rap" part completely, but you know.... 

(I still don't like MIMS though. If your name is "Music is my savior," then I'd expect better lyrics than "I can make a mil saying nothing on a track.")


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

"My Rhyme Ain't Done"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsWawVyDNY0 

I used to have this on a 45 back in the day, it was the b-side from "I Need Love." Good times! 

ETA: that's UNCLE L, as in LL COOL J.... why the heck can't we edit our subject headers in the thing??? lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

So....I see that little "R&B" designator on the title and I'm wonderin' if that means I can post me some neo-soul love in the form of my bf, Maxwell? If not, well, hop over this one.

Supposedly there's a new album, only they've been saying that for years. I CAN'T GET ENOUGH. Every Maxwell cd I have is scratched into oblivion. 

Anyways:
This Woman's Work live:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqtgHOIYJ6M
This Woman's Work video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxu-i8on15Q
Luxury:Cococure (Warning: Maxwell soapy in a bathtub)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebBLjsMVbak
Really strange video for Eachhoureachminuteeachsecond my life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvzkRT2peoA


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> that's .. well ludicrous.
> 
> luda as an mc is so many light years ahead of that radio cancer soulja boy .. ugh. just thinking about him makes me ill. and i don't mean in a good way.



that's what he's sayin', boo.

my head will explode if i hear soulja boy one more time, so i feel the OP.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> that's what he's sayin', boo.
> 
> my head will explode if i hear soulja boy one more time, so i feel the OP.



Just goes to show you how _out of touch_ I am with contemporary pop/hip-hop radio these days.... I can't say that I have heard a single track from Soulja Boy, or even know what he looks like! lol

The only times I hear about him are when people are looking to hold up an example of how _suck-ass_ music is today... like I'll watch an old-school Tribe Called Quest video on YouTube, and there will be 50 comments below it essentially saying "Why can't we have music like this again... instead of that shitty _Soulja Boy???_" lol 

Man, that kid must really suck... whoever he is!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpocrqvP2Yg <-- Soulja Boy

Seriously bad.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a video that hip hop needs today.

Stop the Violence Movement - Self Destruction

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxyYP_bS_6s


----------



## swordchick (Mar 4, 2008)

That is a fantastic video. I miss old school music.



Johnny718Bravo said:


> This is a video that hip hop needs today.
> 
> Stop the Violence Movement - Self Destruction
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxyYP_bS_6s


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> So....I see that little "R&B" designator on the title and I'm wonderin' if that means I can post me some neo-soul love in the form of my bf, Maxwell? If not, well, hop over this one.
> Supposedly there's a new album, only they've been saying that for years. I CAN'T GET ENOUGH. Every Maxwell cd I have is scratched into oblivion.
> Anyways:
> This Woman's Work live:
> ...




oh god yes!
this is my fav Maxwell song:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OUa8HnHeoiY


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2008)

swordchick said:


> That is a fantastic video. I miss old school music.



Yeah, everything aside it's such a good *song*. Hooky as hell.


----------



## sean7 (Mar 9, 2008)

Alicia Keys - Fallin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO93CN10KKo

I liked the haunting piano strings in the beginning, and a gorgeous, talented vocalist? she'd make putty out of me. I crushed on her and Aaliyah during my teenage years.

Day-um.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

Those who don't know and care, Del Tha Funkee Homosapien is coming out with a new album on tuesday. I will be picking it up. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## None (Mar 10, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Those who don't know and care, Del Tha Funkee Homosapien is coming out with a new album on tuesday. I will be picking it up. I suggest you do the same.



It is incredibly disappointing, and this is from a man who celebrates his entire catalog, even Both Sides of the Brain.


----------



## mango (Mar 16, 2008)

*Old Skool.... Holiday Rap - MC Miker G & DJ Sven

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4LtYaCm5njY


*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KBKtIjQCeg&feature=related

Citizen cope and Rhymefest- Bullet


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-MEL84yXh0&feature=related
CLASSIC


----------



## sean7 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-MEL84yXh0&feature=related
> CLASSIC




oh man. I can't believe I never heard the original. I thought the original version belonged to Eric Sermon and Redman.

Regardless, bumpin' track. I could dance for days with this.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NTbia6g3ck

back when doom flipped that scooby doo beat


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 4, 2008)

sean7 said:


> oh man. I can't believe I never heard the original. I thought the original version belonged to Eric Sermon and Redman.
> 
> Regardless, bumpin' track. I could dance for days with this.



Cor...my apologies for sounding like an old fart, but what are they teaching the kids these days!! Poor Sugarhill Gang.

That song never gets tired. It's almost weird.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 4, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y12YgEIFcAY

so gud


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 4, 2008)

AZ-The Come Up
AZ-Sugar Hill


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Jungle Brothers - My Jimmy Weighs a Ton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfMI_a88EZo&feature=related


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9dTgT2pk1U

Rakim, Nas, Kanye West and KRS-One - Classic


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08E6a21xiFo

EPMD- So what cha sayin?

That beat = T3H AWSUM


----------



## furious styles (Apr 11, 2008)

i see your epmd and raise you

eric b and rakim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM5fNP-hr9Y

speaking of amazing beats. the clothing - maybe not so amazing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLrDJ7FojfY&feature=related
Apache!

And I'm OBLIGATED to post this too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4qcbmiNmBM&feature=related

And I WANT a sugarhill gang alarm clock NAO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtAlZB2iqCU


I forgot to put the Def Squad version of rappers delight too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-mhnqVxkeA&feature=related


----------



## furious styles (Apr 11, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLrDJ7FojfY&feature=related
> Apache!
> 
> And I'm OBLIGATED to post this too:
> ...



oh man .. i NEED one ..


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 5, 2008)

Sheek Louch- Good love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MQuVbpasB0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UILUiRvVeGI (Sample)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iPMvGnE2DY
Consequence and Kanye West- The good, the bad, and the ugly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hotjeKvovg
Kanye West - Homecoming

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPKtYhRZYSI
The Roots - Get busy


----------



## Gingembre (May 5, 2008)

Not sure if they really count in this thread, but I'm putting in Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip. Don't know if they've been name checked already?

Thou shalt always kill:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoN6XfyQsr4

The beat that my heart skipped:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESvYRR1Fyug&feature=related


----------



## Gingembre (May 5, 2008)

Oh my god...how could I forget comedy Welsh rappers, Goldie Lookin' Chain! I'm posting the cleaner songs here(!) and I'm not sure how all the humour will translate (especially if you look at some of their other tracks) so just so everyone's clear - it's very tongue-in-cheek and not to be taken seriously!:

RnB: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJG7yTg7k6Q&feature=related

Your misses is a nutter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SAYlRf_6bQ&feature=related


----------



## Al Diggy (May 5, 2008)

here's some fire...and one ol' school joint...first 2, beats by Premier...crazy!hope i put the links up properly...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHdkmNPNcV8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maQ3Ju-Swig&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8


----------



## None (May 5, 2008)

Al Diggy said:


> here's some fire...and one ol' school joint...first 2, beats by Premier...crazy!hope i put the links up properly...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHdkmNPNcV8
> 
> ...



Great songs, and probably the best songs from Non Phixion and Pitch Black. The entire Souls of Mischief album is classic.


----------



## Al Diggy (May 5, 2008)

None said:


> Great songs, and probably the best songs from Non Phixion and Pitch Black. The entire Souls of Mischief album is classic.




i agree 100%...here's another "underground" dude...Esoteric...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GA-K5GvX7o


----------



## nokaine (May 5, 2008)

ahhh.....brand nubians -wake up "speak on it god"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TygBhfCEis

pete rock and cl mecca and da soul bro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMYvyJhXpRg&feature=related


----------



## furious styles (May 6, 2008)

Al Diggy said:


> i agree 100%...here's another "underground" dude...Esoteric...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GA-K5GvX7o



eso is a crazy mc. i've been a fan of his for a long time.

but yeah, on the earlier topic; put a primo beat with practically anyone and it's fire.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i see your epmd and raise you
> 
> eric b and rakim
> 
> ...



oh i luv t his...fergot about it


----------



## Al Diggy (May 6, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> eso is a crazy mc. i've been a fan of his for a long time.
> 
> but yeah, on the earlier topic; put a primo beat with practically anyone and it's fire.



no doubt...here's 4 ooooooold school joints...when hip hop was fun!!...stay with me!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87S0h7MT5FU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOHvOhADAic&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHMVkqCKknc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0xQZkoJiM8&feature=related


----------



## nokaine (May 7, 2008)

if it wasn't 4 this dude right here alotta dudes wouldn't be rhymin bout dat pusha d in there songs this is really real ol skool


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxq2pCaW7Sk&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 7, 2008)

Yo! MTV Raps- Final episode freestyle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sazUx0HfbU8
Too many heavy hitters... Chubb Rock, Rakim, KRS One, Eric Sermon, Meth, Red, MC Serch (Still wondering why they weren't into it...  ).... 

Either way, it's sooooooo goooood. *Dies*


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 8, 2008)

De La Soul - "Me Myself, and I"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_bFY6hVsLY&feature=related
Instrumental:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vnRd6nbI_8


----------



## Al Diggy (May 8, 2008)

...classics...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRNT_t0-miQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBrzEVJwYFg


----------



## None (May 8, 2008)

Al Diggy said:


> ...classics...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRNT_t0-miQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBrzEVJwYFg









I'll see your Big L and Gang Starr and raise you some pyroclastic flow.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bvRc7pwnt0U

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HzeZhCt5PVA


----------



## Al Diggy (May 9, 2008)

None said:


> I'll see your Big L and Gang Starr and raise you some pyroclastic flow.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=bvRc7pwnt0U
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HzeZhCt5PVA




o k, hot, hot! im not folding yet though...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_-_IFAt8ka0

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5trgthmADs


----------



## None (May 9, 2008)

Al Diggy said:


> o k, hot, hot! im not folding yet though...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_-_IFAt8ka0
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5trgthmADs



Had to take it to Queens!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5gwtCEtnm6g
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CZlp1bWRFnQ&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DEC7FCyMIMo&feature=related


----------



## Wild Zero (May 9, 2008)

Do yourself a favor, procure Stax 50th Anniversary Celebration


----------



## Al Diggy (May 9, 2008)

None said:


> Had to take it to Queens!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5gwtCEtnm6g
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CZlp1bWRFnQ&feature=related
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=DEC7FCyMIMo&feature=related



well, i was raised in Queens, but i was born in Brooklyn...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HWcfmkslT48

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xzcdmGINcqI

...with an added remake...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-X1K4QP2c1E&feature=related


----------



## cold comfort (May 16, 2008)

_Dare make an honest living or make a crooked killing...
Or do a bit of both until you're holding on a million?
Brilliant. You got one foot in, one foot out
You put your left foot back in and then you shake it all about
You do the hokey pokey til you turn your life around
That's what it's all about. 3000 out._

i couldn't get enough of this song right now if i wanted to. it's so effin' GOOD.

*big boi/raekwon/andre 3000 - royal flush*

listen here: http://youtube.com/watch?v=v73KyUAt8I0


----------



## None (May 16, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> _Dare make an honest living or make a crooked killing...
> Or do a bit of both until you're holding on a million?
> Brilliant. You got one foot in, one foot out
> You put your left foot back in and then you shake it all about
> ...



Song is amazing, Skew it on the Bar-b part 2. The fact that Andre is rapping again is great. Hopefully, Big Boi's album is on par with this track.


----------



## cold comfort (May 21, 2008)

None said:


> The fact that Andre is rapping again is great. Hopefully, Big Boi's album is on par with this track.



*yes *and *yes.* i have to second your words there. thanks for the two cents, *none*. :happy:


----------



## furious styles (May 21, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FnD_CXnXEB8

binary star. feel how smooth it is once the main beat kicks in at :53


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FnD_CXnXEB8
> 
> binary star. feel how smooth it is once the main beat kicks in at :53


 
you did nooooooot just post binary star. One be lo! Detroit!!!


----------



## None (May 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *yes *and *yes.* i have to second your words there. thanks for the two cents, *none*. :happy:



No problem, and hopefully 3000 album isn't far behind Big Boi's album.


In other excellent news, Saigon finally got out of his deal with Atlantic and his album may actually be released.

Here is the first (third) single from it.
http://sharebee.com/6e3d6295


----------



## SurfDUI (May 22, 2008)

None said:


> _and Gang Starr and raise you some pyroclastic flow_.



:bow:
*DWYCK!!*


----------



## Justkris (May 23, 2008)

Brownstone - I Can't Tell You Why:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioWHKWyyb7A

Pharcyde - Drop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0

Pharcyde - Otha Fish:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJunijzmjks

Pharcyde - Runnin':

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hZKN4AZ63g

Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam - I Wonder If I Take You Home:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjkRoHcBedE

A Tribe Called Quest - Scenario:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFZLq6R-ZtM

Monie Love - It's A Shame:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoNpUc0xE5Y

Mary J. Blige - I'm Goin' Down:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gO75cjH3V0g

Arrested Development - Tennessee:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40c6iAEHpc

Heavy D & The Boyz - Somebody For Me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4FK0cUgZd8

Brownstone - Grapevine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChHskOyTulk

Zhane - Hey Mr DJ:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFAhwS-NeNo

Digital Underground - Same Song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG8lubKE1VE

Zhane - Groove Thang:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcf7rN-b794

Full Force - Ain't My Type Of Hype:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJe1pL3Ff24


----------



## nokaine (May 24, 2008)

ah ha wut bout these young punks i had cuts in my eyebrow and da braids too 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J5titd0Kbw


----------



## alienlanes (May 30, 2008)

Justkris said:


> Monie Love - It's A Shame:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoNpUc0xE5Y



Holy shit this is good. I don't think I've ever heard any Monie Love except her cameos on other Native Tongues records... have to track the album down.


----------



## None (May 31, 2008)

Artist from D.C., Wale released his Mixtape About Nothing. It is good, he shows promise, and hopefully in time he'll smooth out the minor problems he has in terms of flow.

WALE Mixtape About Nothing - Tracks 1-10
http://www.zshare.net/download/12813957b640c837/

WALE Mixtape About Nothing - Tracks 11-19
http://www.zshare.net/download/128141371647c66a/


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 5, 2008)

None said:


> Artist from D.C., Wale released his Mixtape About Nothing. It is good, he shows promise, and hopefully in time he'll smooth out the minor problems he has in terms of flow.
> 
> WALE Mixtape About Nothing - Tracks 1-10
> http://www.zshare.net/download/12813957b640c837/
> ...



yes *yes* YES. i LOVE waleeee's stuff. can i suscribe to a user's posts like we do for threads?! i'm tuned into what you're writing, *None.* :bow:


----------



## None (Jun 6, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> yes *yes* YES. i LOVE waleeee's stuff. can i suscribe to a user's posts like we do for threads?! i'm tuned into what you're writing, *None.* :bow:



If only you could, I mean I'd write a blog, but that's gay so... I also suggest checking out Wale's 100 Miles and Running mixtape.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 6, 2008)

Not exculsively hip-hop related, but well worth your time:

A History of the Amen Break, "the world's most important 6-second drum loop."


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 6, 2008)

How do you guys feel about Lil Wayne? 

Anyone anticipating Weezy's new cd?


----------



## None (Jun 6, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> How do you guys feel about Lil Wayne?
> 
> Anyone anticipating Weezy's new cd?



I never really got why people were on him so much, although his Carter series is pretty good. His new album isn't terrible, but certainly isn't amazing either. The track with Jay Z is good.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 7, 2008)

I really can't stand him. I don't like his voice, his flow, his production, I don't think he's very clever or unique, and the new t-pain vocoder stuff is annoying to me as well.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 7, 2008)

_A Millie_ is fire and I tend to enjoy Wayne's work, grabbing the leaked Carter III right now.

Meantime here's some random Trick Daddy and JT Money videos.
Trick Daddy-Tuck Ya Ice
Trick Daddy-Round Here
JT Money ft. Sole-Who Dat


----------



## furious styles (Jun 22, 2008)

pseudo elitist old school sap attack

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nGwonG3iGaI
http://youtube.com/watch?v=j80w4d9U2Fs
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YFbLRZCExBk

soundtrack to my elementary childhood


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> pseudo elitist old school sap attack
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nGwonG3iGaI
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=j80w4d9U2Fs
> ...



Man, that takes me back a minute.


----------



## None (Jun 27, 2008)

More Hip-hop, Raff, & Randb Nowes!?


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

The mighty De La Soul ft. MF doom. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd5LKWqGCSk


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

FYI for anyone remotely in SE Michigan: De La Soul is playing for free at the Comerica City Fest in the New Center area of Detroit. Thursday July 3. YEEHAW.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, I can't get enough of this tune! I guess its been out for a few months now, but I only just started hearing it on WDAS in Philly this week..... I am _loving_ this tune!  


RAHSAAN PATTERSON 'Feels Good'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GZozGDWm70


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Man, I can't get enough of this tune! I guess its been out for a few months now, but I only just started hearing it on WDAS in Philly this week..... I am _loving_ this tune!
> 
> 
> RAHSAAN PATTERSON 'Feels Good'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GZozGDWm70



I'm listening to that right now!!! That song is goooooooood!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> FYI for anyone remotely in SE Michigan: De La Soul is playing for free at the Comerica City Fest in the New Center area of Detroit. Thursday July 3. YEEHAW.



DAMMIT!!!!!! Can't go. Well, anyone going, enjoy a few tunes for me.


----------



## mango (Jul 3, 2008)

*Some classic Bobby Mac

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bNd1UcoUZek


http://youtube.com/watch?v=codmxk7uLv8 (Live)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9JIDUyMwAt0 (Original)


*


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 3, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> How do you guys feel about Lil Wayne?
> 
> Anyone anticipating Weezy's new cd?



Lil Wayne and 50 Cent are the worst rappers ever. They, like MANY other rappers just like them, rap about nothing but guns, drugs, rims, money and b-words.

Hip Hop Is Dead.


----------



## Ulfhedinn (Jul 3, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Lil Wayne and 50 Cent are the worst rappers ever. They, like MANY other rappers just like them, rap about nothing but guns, drugs, rims, money and b-words.
> 
> Hip Hop Is Dead.



Its not dead. The good shit just stays underground, and even then there are good artists in the mainstream. Tech N9ne is the shit, man. Underground you got artists like Ill Bill, Esham, Twiztid, Anybody Killa, Blaze Ya Dead Homie, Boondox...the list goes on and on.


----------



## None (Jul 3, 2008)

Well it's that time of year again, another shitty Nas album.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 5, 2008)

La Reyna and don't you forget it, baby...:wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prhF6LE89z4



And this song es para Johnny718Bravo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiLaxmbNsDg


Para Angel-1:


http://youtube.com/watch?v=fvNDimHIfws



And I just like this song:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HjVeazhEug0


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 6, 2008)

mimosa said:


> La Reyna and don't you forget it, baby...:wubu:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prhF6LE89z4
> 
> ...



Thanks Mimi. I don't get it


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 6, 2008)

MY MAN KWELI!!!! This is for all the Dims ladies.:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJcx85d0Kkk


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pain Of Salvation - Spitfall*
I love this song. Be warned, it's more Progressive Metal with rap as the primary style of lyrics. *Daniel Gildenlow* is the vocalist, and with his band, *Pain Of Salvation*, have released their newest (2007) CD titled Scarsick. It's mostly Daniel voicing out his opinions on the world as it is today, and features this song as well as a song about "Sick of America," "Cribcaged" (a song raging about the show 'Cribs'), and many other songs; each of which I cannot get enough of. Anyway, if you're open to it, listen. :happy:

Lyrics:
[1: Introducing Star]

(We saw you every day)
With your hands on your crotch and so much to say
You went from bouncing toy cars with golden motors
To neon striped BMWs and a court of drugged up nodders and quoters
Namefucking fame on all photos,
All cheered on and applauded by even richer promoters
Now when you're a star, when you've reached this far
And the world really knows who you are
(really?)
You show off your six black Mercedeses and drink Cristal like they all do
And the poor outside your gates appall you,
And the only hood you see is the one on your car
Do you even have a clue as to who you are?
Bro, I don't think so
I mean Mercedes, what a stiff old dull fart's republican shit car
Sick of hearing you preach to the poor like before,
Only now you're a coward, only letting TV through your door
Getting older, take a bow and just go
The rage on the stage getting colder like your hits on the chart,
But then the talk shows can still get you hard
Doin' rhymes on your prime time fistfights
And spittin' grime in the limelight like a star gets a chip off your shoulder,
A boulder that rolls and rolls over and over and over

There's nothing like a broken childhood
There's nothing like a broken home
There's nothing like a tale from your hood
There's nothing like a record of restriction orders
Outspoken borderline disorders, a violent long way to the top
The longer that you fought yourself up, the longer the spitfall

[2: Thus Quote The Craving]

You're so fucking lost that with all of the costs
You still don't see that in reality
The one thing you fail to buy yourself is a personality
You're trapped in a mould of the rap, you sell but you're sold
I mean, can't believe that you're paying all that gold to some home decorator that hands you buckets of conformity
Seems you're losing your way together with your policy man,
Ending up with a new definition of poverty - it's a joke
Like those you make in every video to reach the kids with the dough,
With every copied "aha yo" and worn out "bro"
Guess what we need is yet another clown who can feed our breed with another look and hooker hook
Now when "bitch" is mundane you take the lead with "wassup ho" and let TV blur your mouth once more
Just what we need in every store, thus quote the craving: "forever more!"
You're so right - a shiny knight on a white steed, truly a hero
Yeah right
Fuck you - fuck you right down to the core!
You know what? You're just another "Parental Advisory" bore!

There's nothing like a broken childhood
There's nothing like a broken home
There's nothing like a tale from your hood
There's nothing like a record of restriction orders
Outspoken borderline disorders, a violent long way to the top
The longer that you fought yourself up, the longer the spitfall...
When you're rappin' your shit y'all

[3: Redefining Vomatorium]

(Yo)
I guess when you're that loaded you'd better empty the barrel
Every chance you get, is that so?
Empty your word and pose magazine, in magazine after magazine,
Let every shot go, let the shit flow
'Cause the show must go on and on and on - you're it bro!
But it's sad to know, when your star implodes, all that shit hits the fans, just like your words back when you shone
But it's getting late in the game, trapped in repeating your name, again and again,
Like you're scared we'll forget it
Can't blame you, apart from that name you're all embarrassingly the same, it's so lame - can't you get it?
And perhaps you are right in that fear - more sane than you appear in your self deploring cock obsessive koks delirium
But I say, to me you just redefine the old romans' vomatorium

There's nothing like a broken childhood
There's nothing like a broken home
There's nothing like a tale from your hood
There's nothing like a record of restriction orders
Outspoken borderline disorders, a violent long way to the top
The longer that you claim that you have fought yourself up, the longer the spitfall...

[4: Man Of The Masses]

You're a man of the masses, took all the classes
Their asses are yours
All those bores who are paying the bills for your palace uphills
And your pills that will help you proceed in your greed
You are free of the chains that you need on your fans to adore, to kneel down before you,
More precious to you than your brains and your hands
They live for you!
If you could just see this old tree, this patriarchic hierarchy, up where you want to be, you need miles of roots to lick your boots
Don't you see?
You're a man of the masses, you need all those asses, their fate to relate to the one that you were
Do you know who you are? Who are you? Not the one in your words that they buy
They concur,you conquer, though a natural flunker,
You need them to stay not fly, to obey like the dogs that they are, the cogs under the hood of your Mercedes car
They will pay for your trip to the stiff upper lip
You're a man of the masses, your trip is a journey through classes
You are high, they are low, and you need it to be so
See, without them you'd be nothing more than before, and you know that's not much
It's just or unjust such: just a sad little man... with his hand on his crotch

There's nothing like a broken childhood
There's nothing like a broken home
There's nothing like a tale from your hood
There's nothing like a record of restriction orders
Outspoken borderline disorders, a violent long way to the top
The longer that you fought yourself up, the longer the spitfall...
The longer the spit falls...
When you're rappin' your shit y'all

[5: YO]

You're just another "Parental Advisory" sticker surfing beach boy
Yo!


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 13, 2008)

Ulfhedinn said:


> Its not dead. The good shit just stays underground, and even then there are good artists in the mainstream. Tech N9ne is the shit, man. Underground you got artists like Ill Bill, Esham, Twiztid, Anybody Killa, Blaze Ya Dead Homie, Boondox...the list goes on and on.



Well now I feel silly. I've been paying too much attention to the mainstream garbage. I looked up the artists that you mentioned and I couldn't be happier. Thanks for the heads up, my ipod's gonna get introduced to some new friends


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 13, 2008)

mimosa said:


> ...
> 
> And this song es para Johnny718Bravo...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiLaxmbNsDg



Mimosa, you're a true lady. You know I love Rule's music *Hugs*


----------



## elle camino (Jul 14, 2008)

weighing in way late on lil wayne here: i love that guy. just fucking want to pinch his cheeks right off. 
maybe it's sentimental because he's been around my consciousness since high school, when i was in my really intense early no limit phase (which at the time was just a..current no limit phase), and at the time he was like this crazy savant secret weapon on that label and always had these insanely smart things to say on otherwise unremarkable tracks, but really i think it's because he's grown up to just be so fucking _weird_. and _good_. the carters are basically all i've been listening to for the past few months, and III is fucking out. of. control. 
at the very least i owe him for giving me a soundtrack for this awesome summer.


----------



## Ulfhedinn (Jul 15, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Well now I feel silly. I've been paying too much attention to the mainstream garbage. I looked up the artists that you mentioned and I couldn't be happier. Thanks for the heads up, my ipod's gonna get introduced to some new friends



Always happy to introduce people to great music. Might I also suggest Necro, Jumpsteady, and The R.O.C.

That should be enough to keep ya goin' for a while, lol.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 16, 2008)

My man Special Ed!!!!! "AkShun Love, put it in reverse."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHCWMkKAkUs


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey y'all, check out this trailer for a hip-hop based comedy movie I was in: 

*Cul De Sac of Shattered Hopes: The Movie*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niJzqwfrFG0 

Yeah, I'm the guy with the porno-shades and the big afro.  

_"Finally! hip hop has it's own Ishtar!"_ 

Seriously though, some friends of mine put this together and they worked really hard on it. I haven't seen the finished product yet... the premier is next weekend. If you live in the Boston area and you'd like to check it out, PM and I'll hip you to the details.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey y'all, check out this clip of highlights from a show I did about a week ago: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXbM3tFoZuY


----------



## None (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is the epitome of hip-hop.
http://www.zshare.net/audio/176343202dccf5a5/
LIVE YOUR LIFE RIGHT.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 27, 2008)

None said:


> Here is the epitome of hip-hop.
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/176343202dccf5a5/
> LIVE YOUR LIFE RIGHT.



haha, that's rich


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 27, 2008)

underrated.


----------



## None (Aug 27, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> haha, that's rich



I know right, rubber band man stay stacking that cheese.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 27, 2008)

some nice 90's joints

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmdf8-TsMLU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8RL2-F-TdI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spcKBTfjW1M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiTy71nSkKw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhRhxt642uQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWFC2PEbwCk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbFVp6ifTOw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_4jmsI6t_o (these cats were great and always had some funny videos,Kool Kim from UMC's is now Nyoil..the dude in the blue shirt)


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

here is a video of me kicking some rhymes in Philly a few weeks ago.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XssenceKroI 


just thought I'd share.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 27, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> here is a video of me kicking some rhymes in Philly a few weeks ago....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XssenceKroI
> 
> ...



nice flow lj :]

reminds me of chill big daddy kane a little bit ..


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks bro.... you couldn't have paid me a higher compliment!


----------



## None (Aug 29, 2008)

Once again I bring to you all here another find from the internets, much in the vein of Wale of new cats who aren't necessarily ultra underground awful voiced cylons and not necessarily thugged out testosterone infused super gangsters.

Here is Mickey Factz, he has been leaking tracks each week much like Crooked I did last year (with the incredible Hip-Hop Weekly series, which is achieved over at www.dubcnn.com). Here are the two collections of his leaked tracks so far. Factz is dope, check out these mixtapes.


The Leak Vol. 1...The Understanding



The Leak Vol. 2...The Inspiration


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 29, 2008)

When you think of a big, bad-ass, bifocalled Jewish MC with a high-top fade and his cigar-smokin' pimp of a partner, who comes to mind? I thought you knew!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5trgthmADs


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> When you think of a big, bad-ass, bifocalled Jewish MC with a high-top fade and his cigar-smokin' pimp of a partner, who comes to mind? I thought you knew!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5trgthmADs



yeah man, 3rd Bass was the ish! They need to reunite!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 3, 2008)

elle camino said:


> weighing in way late on lil wayne here: i love that guy. just fucking want to pinch his cheeks right off.
> maybe it's sentimental because he's been around my consciousness since high school, when i was in my really intense early no limit phase (which at the time was just a..current no limit phase), and at the time he was like this crazy savant secret weapon on that label and always had these insanely smart things to say on otherwise unremarkable tracks, but really i think it's because he's grown up to just be so fucking _weird_. and _good_. the carters are basically all i've been listening to for the past few months, and III is fucking out. of. control.
> at the very least i owe him for giving me a soundtrack for this awesome summer.



I'm even later, and all I want to say is that I totally agree. Lil Wayne is my absolute favorite rapper.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

*"Telephone" by Erykah Badu *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZGPQDDFdQs 

This song is so deep. 

Dedicated to the memory of J Dilla, it recalls a story told to Erykah by Dilla's mother about the last moments of his life. As he lay in bed drifting in and out of consciousness he spoke of rapper Old Dirty Bastard trying to give him directions on how to get to heaven. What a beautiful song.


----------



## None (Sep 8, 2008)

T.R.O.Y.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuUZ1NnmRCc

Tha Crossroads

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpmr8Shy_UA


----------



## None (Sep 8, 2008)

None said:


> T.R.O.Y.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuUZ1NnmRCc
> 
> ...



Aw man, I can't believe I f***ed up and made a half-ass post/
My excuse is, my dog just died, and I ain't wanna make posts/ 
My dog just died


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 8, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> *"Telephone" by Erykah Badu *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZGPQDDFdQs
> 
> ...



This is great!


----------



## swordchick (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the death of J. Dilla was one of the saddest days in hip-hop! Dilla Donuts forever. A very beautiful song by Erykah Badu.



LJ Rock said:


> *"Telephone" by Erykah Badu *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZGPQDDFdQs
> 
> ...


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

swordchick said:


> I think the death of J. Dilla was one of the saddest days in hip-hop! Dilla Donuts forever. A very beautiful song by Erykah Badu.



Word. I feel like Dilla through his music injected more soul and depth into hip hop than anyone else of his generation.... it's important that his legacy is remembered and passed on to future generations.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I've posted this before, but I seem to have to play "Ain't Nobody LIke You" (MIki Howard) once every couple days or I don't feel right. Not abating. (here she is)

*R&B QUESTION!!!!* Do any of y'all remember a song...late 80s/early 90s - a girl R&B group - the video starred KEllie Shanygne Williams from Family Matters - it was very wedding-y...both the video and the song. I have been trying to remember the name of the group/song forever and am totally stuck...


----------



## swordchick (Sep 18, 2008)

The group is Pure Soul and the song is "We Must Be In Love".



liz (di-va) said:


> I think I've posted this before, but I seem to have to play "Ain't Nobody LIke You" (MIki Howard) once every couple days or I don't feel right. Not abating. (here she is)
> 
> *R&B QUESTION!!!!* Do any of y'all remember a song...late 80s/early 90s - a girl R&B group - the video starred KEllie Shanygne Williams from Family Matters - it was very wedding-y...both the video and the song. I have been trying to remember the name of the group/song forever and am totally stuck...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 18, 2008)

swordchick said:


> The group is Pure Soul and the song is "We Must Be In Love".



CORRRRRRRR! thank you Swordy!! golly. I've been trying to remember the name of that song for like 15 years. THANK YO U!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furious styles (Sep 18, 2008)

and seeing as the old school is being discussed, i think i'll float through and drizzle a little of my usual old school flavor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXBFG2vsyCM - take a little trip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfFhIblbANo - some late 90s boston flava .. feel the transformer samples 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWJjgLA8N8c - and lastly one of the finest albums the south has ever produced. classic outkast .. mm


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 18, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWJjgLA8N8c - and lastly one of the finest albums the south has ever produced. classic outkast .. mm



yum! (specially last)

I can't stop playing YouTube this a.m.:

"Call Tyrone" - Erykah Badu - the greatest oh-no-you-didn't song ever
"Ready or Not" - Fugees!
"Buddy" - De La Soul - you can be mine and I can be your buddy
"Champagne" - Salt n Pepa - terrible video, love the song


----------



## None (Sep 18, 2008)

While MF Doom and others are handling the old school. Here are some tracks from Jake One's compilation album "White Van Music" dropping October 7th on Rhymesayers Entertainment.

Freeway ft. Brother Ali - The Truth
http://sharebee.com/28a01a22

MF Doom - Trap Door

http://sharebee.com/38cff4e2

Royce Da 5'9" ft. Elzhi - Glow

http://sharebee.com/5e1dcd2c

Also, here are a few songs from DJ Revolution "King of the Decks" that came out this week.

Sean Price ft. Tash - King of the Decks

http://sharebee.com/9ff51506

Bishop Lamont ft. Crooked I & Stylistic Jones - Funky Piano

http://www.zshare.net/audio/161928662debb31f/

Royce da 5'9" ft. Guilty Simpson - Do Your Thing

http://sharebee.com/c8adac01


----------



## furious styles (Sep 18, 2008)

None said:


> While MF Doom and others are handling the old school. Here are some tracks from Jake One's compilation album "White Van Music" dropping October 7th on Rhymesayers Entertainment.
> 
> Freeway ft. Brother Ali - The Truth
> http://sharebee.com/28a01a22
> ...



love me some rhymesayers. i'm a def jukie but they put out serious wax. i used to be real big on doom ( .. yeah no need to explain that one) but lately he's kind of weirding me out with this body double thing. i cant tell if it's doom being doom or him just being a lazy ass to his fans. not showing up for shows that each person payed to get into is fairly whack.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought I lost my love for hip hop until I read this thread. I love REAL HIP HOP, not the garbage that they overplay on the radio. I miss the days of the 80's and 90's, when the lyrics made sense and were original and imaginative. Keep up the great work.


----------



## None (Sep 19, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> love me some rhymesayers. i'm a def jukie but they put out serious wax. i used to be real big on doom ( .. yeah no need to explain that one) but lately he's kind of weirding me out with this body double thing. i cant tell if it's doom being doom or him just being a lazy ass to his fans. not showing up for shows that each person payed to get into is fairly whack.



I've never been a huge fan of Doom. I've liked quite a bit of the albums he's done, but the whole Doomposturs thing is terrible. Then again anyone going to see Doom after knowing he has been using dupes sort of deserves to have their money stolen.

Well, enough of the old. Here is a mixtape posted over at OhWord.com that collects a number of tracks from the new generation of rap cats, and it is pretty good.

http://sharebee.com/cdd12f12

1.The Cool Kids  88
2. Kidz in the Hall ft The Cool Kids, Pusha T, Bun B & El-P  Drivin Down the Block (Mix)
3. FKI  Iggy Fresh
4. Pac Div  F.A.T Boy
5. The Roots ft Wale  Rising Up
6. UNI  K.R.E.A.M
7. Mickey Factz ft Skyzoo  Incredible (Mix)
8. The Knux  Cappuccino
9. B.o.b  Grip Yo Body
10. Mickey Factz ft The Cool Kids  Rockin n Rollin
11. Lil Wayne ft Fabolous  You aint got Nuthin
12. Kid Kudi ft Wale  Is there any Love
13. Jay Electronica  Retro Electro
14. Wale ft Bun B & Pusha T  Back in the Go Go
15. Lupe Fiasco  Paris Tokyo
16. AC  Freestyle
17. Elzhi ft Fat Kat  The Reason

A bonus track from Lupe Fiasco, Birds and Bees produced by Kanye West.

http://www.zshare.net/audio/1907006583515bb6/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 11, 2008)

It's shit hop, but I catchnessity of it. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U52UnHDzUgM


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Mos Def - Brown Sugar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-D4KGYt_jM

Talib Kweli & Hi-Tek - The Blast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtc9f2WBcKg

Shaquille O'Neal ft. The Notorious B.I.G. - Can't Stop The Reign

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFc0iVlCEPY

Common - Resurrection

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5btqEdt6gU

Lupe Fiasco - Dumb It Down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTGBuKW71z4


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok. Time to revive what I did. Kidding 

Little Brother is in the hot seat!
I just bought The Minstrel Show on my ipod. That CD is BANGIN'!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfsosIFNR4A&feature=related All for you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W11FsueKAk&feature=related The becoming (Nice lines in here)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wVMMmv8QPc (Lovin' it)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlqPCZ-2iM&feature=related (Not Enough)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWEU87xkFQE&feature=related (Watch me)


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 19, 2008)

DJ Jazzy Jeff and The Fresh Prince - Parents Just Don't Understand

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O4sSZc2WCU

Back when Hip Hop was fun.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 22, 2008)

This beat is killer, a classic! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQd43wF5kq0 

This has been theme song lately as I walk around town with my iPod: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV76PGACGoA

Someone needs to remake this shit and teach kids today what hip hop is really all about: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgPz_pag2o


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> DJ Jazzy Jeff and The Fresh Prince - Parents Just Don't Understand
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O4sSZc2WCU
> 
> Back when Hip Hop was fun.



awwww! This song brings back good memories.:happy:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> "Champagne" - Salt n Pepa - terrible video, love the song



I have to admit it.....I use to really like this song.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2008)

I am really shy to admit to liking these songs. These songs were on the radio when I was a kid.:blush::blush::blush::blush:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRv9wGf5pk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyQqvBk1Ko4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtStNQ_wDh8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0C3yPkE42s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EQCOshGwPI


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2008)

honestly everyone needs to hear this : The Grouch - Never Die

This cat is so slept on, he's been bringing it in the SoCal underground crew Living Legends with Murs for years now, and he just demolishes that track. It's the kind of song that makes you feel good to be alive.


----------



## g-squared (Oct 22, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> honestly everyone needs to hear this : The Grouch - Never Die
> 
> This cat is so slept on, he's been bringing it in the SoCal underground crew Living Legends with Murs for years now, and he just demolishes that track. It's the kind of song that makes you feel good to be alive.



thats a tasty jam.

I've been listening to these songs like non-stop recently

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4sW3jJuVDg - Leflaur Leflah Eshkoshka

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFyvYQkHPd8&feature=related - jungle by andre nickatina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZjXX3gmZYk - daylight by aesop rock


----------



## panhype (Oct 24, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I am really shy to admit to liking these songs. These songs were on the radio when I was a kid.:blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRv9wGf5pk
> ....


Sweet!
Must admit though that i could take the original version only in very small doses. The reworking they did more then 10 years later really kicked: *The Power Of Bhangra*.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 29, 2008)

First, a foreword 

I can't listen to rap - Dean Edwards

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olfHesqu8nM

Now, the main event: Meli'sa Morgan - Fool's Paradise 
(one of my favorite songs)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPV10yxlrOA


----------



## furious styles (Nov 14, 2008)

re-bumped for old school del (when he was still on point)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vimihLXCU

possibly one of the most chronically ill beats of all time


----------



## None (Nov 15, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> re-bumped for old school del (when he was still on point)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vimihLXCU
> 
> possibly one of the most chronically ill beats of all time




And just for simple nostalgia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv38nBgzo5I


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 21, 2008)

Did I post Brass monkey yet? I thought I did, but I checked every message I left. Oh well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seFpHtzNoV4

Oh and IT'S TRICKY! lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C2b8XWJnfE&feature=related


----------



## mimosa (Nov 21, 2008)

Joy and Pain ROB BASE & D.J. E-Z ROCK 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=626YpNwi7f4


----------



## mimosa (Nov 21, 2008)

wreck n effect - rump shaker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxVauTbyy6w&feature=related




"OMG, Becky look at her butt..it is so big!" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41APzy5kqBU&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 21, 2008)

mimosa said:


> wreck n effect - rump shaker
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxVauTbyy6w&feature=related
> 
> ...



HAHA! YES! I love you Mimi!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 21, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> HAHA! YES! I love you Mimi!



Thanks, Jon. Love ya too! 

Here is one for the Big Girlz by D-Black. From the Phat Girlz soundtrack.

http://www.imeem.com/people/ufVIxf/music/9DzZNGaC/dblack_big_girlz/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 21, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Thanks, Jon. Love ya too!
> 
> Here is one for the Big Girlz by D-Black. From the Phat Girlz soundtrack.
> 
> http://www.imeem.com/people/ufVIxf/music/9DzZNGaC/dblack_big_girlz/



I'll do ya one 


http://new.music.yahoo.com/singleVideo/?vid=2150723

AND DUHHHH!! 
http://www.myspace.com/jadox (I been wanting to buy "Big girlz remix" for like a year and a half. I would bump that shit in my car. )

One more!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7dVUjMv7Og


----------



## mimosa (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting the songs, Jon. My favorite was the one from De La Soul.



Jon Blaze said:


> I'll do ya one
> 
> 
> http://new.music.yahoo.com/singleVideo/?vid=2150723
> ...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 24, 2008)

Groove Theory- Tell me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmTRDVd1NA0

I can NEVER let this song elude me..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UPA1c2GAR0

Or that...


----------



## furious styles (Nov 25, 2008)

all i know is that i got five on it.


----------



## sean7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Keith from Up Da Block..local dj/rapper from Philly

Parody of 50's 'I Get Money' in hilarious fashion..
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=hnv0jpd5oUU

The ULTIMATE anthem for chicken cheese steaks:
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1UQjD2sFgg

catch the brief Dora krump near the end!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2008)

It's like Romeo and Juliet.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NaGK3HbWMY&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 1, 2008)

112 - Only You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUCP32mQqO8

Puffy had some good samples back then...


----------



## None (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is some trendy revivalism

The Pharcyde; Bizarre Ride II The Pharcyde and Labcabincalifornia are classic and then Fat Lip left.

Passin' Me By

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAfrhmIvZ_s

Otha Fish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJunijzmjks

Runnin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hZKN4AZ63g

She Said (Original)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf7B8PJxZqs

Drop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0

Fat Lip - What's Up Fat Lip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK_WfF6hf2E


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 3, 2008)

Young MC- BUST A MOVE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU5cd5P92M8


----------



## chm85 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude...I love that Jake One cd... definitely one of my favorite things I've picked up recently. I love that he was able to pull so many good rappers together, both underground and not. There were a few on there that I don't care for, but you'll have that when you have that many on one CD.

Here's a couple songs I just love: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eFo9figiOQ Murs and Aesop Rock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQakz9-kvfI Danger Doom and Ghostface... not Doom's most out there stuff, but I like it a lot and I'm a pretty big Wu nerd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRA2UZtJgYE Speaking of Wu Tang...this is off a compilation called Wu Tang meets Indie Culture. It's a bunch of indie rappers that worked with members of the Wu and their producers for an album... this one has one of my favorite rappers Vast Aire and the guitar lick the beat is based on is just awesome



None said:


> While MF Doom and others are handling the old school. Here are some tracks from Jake One's compilation album "White Van Music" dropping October 7th on Rhymesayers Entertainment.
> 
> Freeway ft. Brother Ali - The Truth
> http://sharebee.com/28a01a22
> ...


----------



## furious styles (Dec 5, 2008)

chm85 said:


> Dude...I love that Jake One cd... definitely one of my favorite things I've picked up recently. I love that he was able to pull so many good rappers together, both underground and not. There were a few on there that I don't care for, but you'll have that when you have that many on one CD.
> 
> Here's a couple songs I just love:
> 
> ...



good stuff, i have all of it :]

can ox = my second fave rap group ever, sandwiched between company flow and the wu.


----------



## chm85 (Dec 5, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> good stuff, i have all of it :]
> 
> can ox = my second fave rap group ever, sandwiched between company flow and the wu.



I really like a lot of the def jux stuff, but some of it is just too weird for me. I love company flow though and all of el-p's stuff. But yeah, can ox is awesome. The solo stuff is decent, but you really an't beat the cold vein.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2008)

Slick Rick- Mona Lisa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VJk1aaaYM

I love youtube. I miss (And missed hearing!) a lot of these old hits. I loved this song as a kid. I laugh everytime he calls himself the grand wizard. lol


----------



## None (Dec 6, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Slick Rick- Mona Lisa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VJk1aaaYM
> 
> I love youtube. I miss (And missed hearing!) a lot of these old hits. I loved this song as a kid. I laugh everytime he calls himself the grand wizard. lol



Slick Rick knows how to treat a lady.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDTYO9LcpZo


----------



## mango (Dec 21, 2008)

*George Benson - What's On Your Mind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERi9IWHo8cE


*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hd-uklv-5g

John Legend featuring Andre 3000 - Green Light

Catchy.


----------



## None (Dec 23, 2008)

Masta Ace ft. Apocalypse - Da Grind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgMtF7x8hno

Something to get through the work week.


----------



## alienlanes (Dec 23, 2008)

You know what this thread lacks? The minerals and vitamins, irons and the niacins.

(unless someone posted this already and I forgot about it)


----------



## mango (Dec 23, 2008)

*Christmas in Hollis - Run DMC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKTPVl6q7bU


*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 23, 2008)

mango said:


> *Christmas in Hollis - Run DMC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKTPVl6q7bU
> 
> ...



WIN!

I first saw that on Beavis and Butthead. lol


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 1, 2009)

but it is a true classic

Rapper's Delight-Sugarhill Gang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diiL9bqvalo

and while i'm on the topic of classics....

Naughty by Nature-OPP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FWI_fLkw3k

Can't say I agree with the message, but it's damn catchy song


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 3, 2009)

Mad skillz- 2008 Wrap up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA-8vXuCOeQ


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 3, 2009)

2008 BET CIPHERS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5KC3oTnZYY&feature=related

(The UK Cypher. I knew the UK was bad already though.  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRMacXc5DmQ&feature=related

(Part 2, with the international hit this year: HIME ["Princess"] from JAPAN! She's BAD! )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr3FlAYFKBE&feature=related

(Part 3. Santana grinded it down a lot for me, but everyone else did pretty good. I laughed when Fab went from Sarah Palin to Para sailing. )


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Slick Rick- Mona Lisa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VJk1aaaYM
> 
> I love youtube. I miss (And missed hearing!) a lot of these old hits. I loved this song as a kid. I laugh everytime he calls himself the grand wizard. lol



This is currently in my favs rotation!


----------



## sean7 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> 2008 BET CIPHERS!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5KC3oTnZYY&feature=related
> 
> ...



ya, I remember the Cipher series! wasn't really feeling the UK version, but Cory Gunz caught my attention with the 'my twist limitless' diatribe..and jada..what can i say.


----------



## 420kween (Jan 5, 2009)

Tech N9ne!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2009)

DL Incognito is the shit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfdlst3Sdpw


----------



## swordchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the remix of Jay-Z's "Girls Girls Girls" featuring Michael Jackson.

Lately, I've had "Wanna Be a Baller" by Lil Troy in my head.


----------



## mango (Jan 13, 2009)

*Ween - Freedom of '76

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT-IOkVP4B4


*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 13, 2009)

swordchick said:


> Lately, I've had "Wanna Be a Baller" by Lil Troy in my head.



that song is really hooky once it gets stuck --


----------



## furious styles (Jan 14, 2009)

flying lotus bitchez, get learned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0uej-VXq5Q


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2009)

*You've heard the parody, now hear the (reworked) original!


Solid As Barack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atLsl0Rn7gk


*


----------



## swordchick (Jan 16, 2009)

I love Ashford and Simpson. Now I am going to have "Solid" in my head.



mango said:


> *You've heard the parody, now hear the (reworked) original!
> 
> 
> Solid As Barack
> ...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNY-hw0rCyM&feature=channel_page

Ghostface and The RZA- The grain

I first heard this on Def Jam Vendetta, but the dummies put the wrong song title in the game ("Buck 50"). So for years I was trying to find it, and I finally did. 

( Not that Buck 50 is bad. I like it too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owdvXuAAsJU )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-lnjSk9kMQ&feature=related
Joe Budden - Who killed hip hop?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSSevcHbiRw
Skills- Hip hop died


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 17, 2009)

Unsure of whether this song has been entered into this thread or not. I haven't really followed this thread at all...

Never the less, I really dig this song. The bass line is repetitive (as many hip hop stylish songs are...), but sweet!

*Atmosphere - You*


----------



## g-squared (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought this was pretty sweet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hbwdAOogBw&feature=channel_page


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 20, 2009)

I just adore this song "wipe me down":

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/dj/video/x1r5l6_wipe-me-down_music

and a little beyonce:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/beyonce/video/x1m860_beyonce-kitty-kat-green-light-

tbohi_musichttp://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/beyonce/video/x749rs_beyonce-single-ladies-new_music

omg the lyrics on this is a trip:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/rich+boy/video/xuiej_rich-boy-throw-some-ds_music


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLUPXexlFms&feature=related

Brian Mcknight featuring Mase- You should be mine (Don't waste your time)
One of my favorites of all time.

This I want right now: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W9kcxdPPjk lol ^_^

Here is some of Q Tip's new cd the Renaissance. It's BANGIN'!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVN6SFcnQBM
ManWomanBoogie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TBJdYSGqps
Move

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6mzS7lIFrc&feature=related
Renaissance Rap (On the CD, this and move are one track)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A3OHelBweY&feature=related
Gettin' Up


----------



## None (Jan 23, 2009)

The California underground group, Inverse released a free EP a few weeks ago and it's pretty fresh. Check it out (right click and save as).



> http://www.qn5.com/media/distro/inverse_so_true_ep.zip


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi2L9cB_NQ0&feature=channel_page
Lucy Pearl - Dance tonight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93AAjDN_cAY
Don't mess with my man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oRvm3ONRd0&feature=channel_page
SWV - Someone


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

hey Jon Blaze....i want to know what songs would u make love to...post it under the bhm/ffa thread..just curious.

or did u already post there?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> hey Jon Blaze....i want to know what songs would u make love to...post it under the bhm/ffa thread..just curious.
> 
> or did u already post there?


LOL! I'm a virgin, but there is so many from so many genres.. lol


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 25, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Here is some of Q Tip's new cd the Renaissance. It's BANGIN'!



I had this bumpin' in my car today.

It made me want to break out some old Tribe Called Quest when I got home.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qapou-3-fM8


----------



## mango (Jan 27, 2009)

*A journey into 1980's artistic R&B when more effort went into the making of music video.


Grace Jones - Slave To The Rhythm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAejXcmxQrc


*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpL0xVIYbnU the god meth


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 27, 2009)

mango said:


> *A journey into 1980's artistic R&B when more effort went into the making of music video.
> Grace Jones - Slave To The Rhythm
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAejXcmxQrc
> *



OMG!! I had this LP...blimey. Haven't heard it in forever. Love it.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

I am really loving this new guy...and he is coming in Feb..i got to see if i can make that concert. The headliner is LL Cool Jay.

Anyway the artist is "The Dream"

This is from is second album but the first is good too

*I love your girl*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ71xyCPOXc


*Rockin That Thang*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2clWbd1E1-c&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 9, 2009)

Geto Boys- My mind playing tricks on me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRe3qzTohog&feature=related (Instrumental)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVou4vM2CDc&feature=channel_page


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 13, 2009)

_Move over bacon there's somethin meatier
A natural born lover with love to give free to ya
Meatier, so all you bacon lovers move over_


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Mar 13, 2009)

THANK YOU JON!

I've been looking for this song for years! I knew something was wrong when I looked up Buck 50 and heard something completely different. 

You made my whole week.



Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNY-hw0rCyM&feature=channel_page
> 
> Ghostface and The RZA- The grain
> 
> ...


----------



## BTB (Mar 14, 2009)

This answer portrays german Hiphop. Please reply and give me your impressions. 

This dominates our charts at the moment
Peter Fox : Alles Neu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdtLCfEcPL4

our most succesful hiphop Band the "Fantastischen Vier" with a great song using every acronym common to germans:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIM1c9ksr5k

Fettes Brot another very succesful group with the Killer song "Schwule Mädchen":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kawitbXsJIs

Germany is the biggest Reggae Country after Jamaica (seriously) so enjoy Jan Delay with Sam Ragga Band:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNDGqdocEGA

This is a beautiful Song by Max Herre and Joy Denalane (great vocals):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6KOYFAk4Z4

Sido represents the Gangsta Rap in Germany ( Aggro Berlin) among some others and I decided for this live track which develops greatly and showed me he is a good musician:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhOrVSlVNRk

I also put the Rapper Bushido in here with a song with reminds me a lot in the structure of I C U when U get there by Coolio
Bushido reworks an old german hit in here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YILBP7bnRMk

and then I have this song where DJ Tomekk got a feature by the GZA and the number is a killer ( Tomekk is not the brightest and his stupidity probably killed his career but this song is great)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOv947I9yc0
and there is feature where Grandmaster Flash and Flavor Flav from Public Enemy helped him
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XRNi...eature=related

and if you ever wanted lil Kim talk dirty in German
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSxfy...eature=related


----------



## swordchick (Mar 18, 2009)

I know of Die Fantastischen Vier and really like their music. It is different from American rap music. But it is fun and easy to dance to. My friend was a dancer in the "Der Picknicker" video. But I will check out the other videos. 



BTB said:


> This answer portrays german Hiphop. Please reply and give me your impressions.
> 
> This dominates our charts at the moment
> Peter Fox : Alles Neu
> ...


----------



## alienlanes (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike Zoot - Massive
Mike Zoot - Turn pt. II (feat. Royal Flush)
Mike Zoot - High Drama pt. III (feat. Mos Def)

I discovered these in a Youtube related-videos list and have been listening to them all night. According to Google, he's from New York and put out a couple of 12"s in the late '90s, but that's all the information I've been able to find -- anyone know more about him?


----------



## jay kratos (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a favorite roots album that they like?


----------



## Mokojumbie (Apr 3, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> Does anyone have a favorite roots album that they like?



Semi-off topic, but I knew someone who used to date the Roots' lead singer Black Thought and while she wasn't quite a BBW (actually I might have to check my _Rudolph the FA's Official Guide to BBW Weights and Measures Handbook_ to make sure ), she wasn't small by any means.


----------



## None (Apr 3, 2009)

Cunninlynguists just sent out the advance pre-orders for their first of two new mix tapes(cds)/albums/whatever entitled Strange Journey Volume 1 and it is pretty fantastic. Excellent beats and great guest spots by Killer Mike, Khujo Goodie, Slug, Tonedeff, Mr. SOS, PackFM, Shiesty Khrist, Skinny Deville & Fishscales of Nappy Roots, Mac Lethal, Looptroop Rockers, Substantial & Inverse. Digital Release is on April 18th and Physical Release is in May.

Here are two mp3s for the two singles off of it.



> http://www.divshare.com/direct/6820155-663.mp3
> http://www.divshare.com/direct/6461329-bbb.mp3


----------



## sean7 (Apr 6, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> Does anyone have a favorite roots album that they like?




Although Illadelph Halflife was good, my favourite was 'Things Fall Apart'. Unlike some of their other albums, I found almost every song on this album to be extremely listen-able. Black Thought and Malik provide great lyricism mixed with soulful, organic beats. That's one of my favourite parts about them, that they actually have a live band playing while they rap. 'Dynamite', 'Ain't Saying Nothin New', 'Act Too', '100% Dundee' are some of my favourites, plus who could forget 'Double Trouble', and 'You Got Me'. Plus I like the slam-poetry at the end of the album. 
Everything they did after this album really doesn't compare with this: Phrenology was good but not great, I didn't like most of Tipping Point, and Rising Down was meh. 

When I think of The Roots, I think of Things Fall Apart as a reference point.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 19, 2009)

KRS-ONE and Marley Marl put out a record together in 2007 called _Hip-Hop Lives_. I just picked it up. It's great. 

Rising To The Top
The Victory (feat. Blaq Poet)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 19, 2009)

sean7 said:


> I didn't like most of Tipping Point



I am in love with "Web" from that album, but the rest, yeah...hmm.


----------



## None (May 7, 2009)

http://www.bestofbothoffices.com/2009/05/07/big-chicks-freestyle-session-with-redman/

Nothing special, but related and anyone who doesn't think Redman is a national treasure is no friend of mine. Plus, like he said, "I like a girl that's thick in the waist, you know/ The kind of girl who'll finish he plate, you know/ You ain't greedy you international."


----------



## swordchick (May 7, 2009)

I love "Joints & Jams" by the Black Eyed Peas almost as much as I like ice cream and sex. Check out the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8kS7atmTis

AND Prince did a fantastic interview with Tavis Smiley. You can see the full interview here: http://www.pbs.org/kcet/tavissmiley/archive/200904/20090427.html and http://www.pbs.org/kcet/tavissmiley/archive/200904/20090428.html.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQakz9-kvfI


DangerDoom and Ghostface - The mask

"Head on straight
mask on crooked"


----------



## furious styles (May 8, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> "Head on straight
> mask on crooked"



i remember falling in love with that album when it dropped, choicest cut imo was always "crosshairs" though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KML7KN6hpI

beat is _so_ cash, dangermouse you're a madman


----------



## mango (May 11, 2009)

*Wasn't sure where to post this but I figure here is the best fit.

Annie Lennox doing a solo rendition of 'There Must Be An Angel' at the 2009 Logie Awards (a shining highlight of an otherwise abysmal awards night).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHaVbVGVeSc


*


----------



## Les Toil (May 11, 2009)

swordchick said:


> I love "Joints & Jams" by the Black Eyed Peas almost as much as I like ice cream and sex. Check out the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8kS7atmTis
> .



Damn, those fools could really dance back in the day. Great video. So who's the woman that looks like Farrell in drag?? I'm assuming that's who Fergie replaced.


----------



## Les Toil (May 11, 2009)

mango said:


> *Wasn't sure where to post this but I figure here is the best fit.
> 
> Annie Lennox doing a solo rendition of 'There Must Be An Angel' at the 2009 Logie Awards (a shining highlight of an otherwise abysmal awards night).
> 
> ...



Mango, this is Annie lennox playing a grand piano to a wonder bread audience in evening gowns and tuxes at the Logie Awards. I may have to agree with you that a hip-hop thread may not be the best home for that video.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 12, 2009)

Here's a great new version of Boogie Oogie Oogie from Keyshia Cole with Fabolous that I've been digging on lately.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-1272w8Fdc


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGxqK3q6IWU

Shook Ones pt II instrumental

I don't agree with those that say it's the best instrumental, but it's a very memorable one.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhludN8yU0s&feature=player_embedded

Death of Autotune by JayZ

shit's fiyah!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 8, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhludN8yU0s&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Death of Autotune by JayZ
> 
> shit's fiyah!



Death of Autotune=Death of T-pain. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp50arOSlAY

Asher roth- A millie freestyle


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Death of Autotune=Death of T-pain.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp50arOSlAY
> 
> Asher roth- A millie freestyle



Well if it's the death of his career, I'd be glad. He's played...no skill at all. So um, it's been nice knowin' him. Holler.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG Moar people that think (See: Know) Lil Wayne is overrated? :wubu:


----------



## furious styles (Jun 8, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhludN8yU0s&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Death of Autotune by JayZ
> 
> shit's fiyah!



bodied, lol. at least someone is saying it. even if he is an overrated lyric thief who's never written his own shit even when he's not pinching it from someone as obvious as biggie. he still makes bangers here and there.



Jon Blaze said:


> OMG Moar people that think (See: Know) Lil Wayne is overrated? :wubu:



you're among friends.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 11, 2009)

fondle 'em classics ..

just sit back and let your ears orgasm


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 11, 2009)

furious styles said:


> fondle 'em classics ..
> 
> just sit back and let your ears orgasm



Did I just hear some Tame 1 & El Da Sensei?

Yes, yes I did.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 12, 2009)

alienlanes said:


> Did I just hear some Tame 1 & El Da Sensei?
> 
> Yes, yes I did.



freeeesshhhhhh

here's a couple more i'm really feeling today

first song on this ep : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADaoQizLQDA

wait till the samples drop at :42

classic jedi mind tricks, pre murderous islamic era : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX0kiKr9WOw

another beat made of silky fire


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't wanna hear any crap about this one. Sometimes you just have to shake it!
View attachment 65465


----------



## swordchick (Jun 12, 2009)

Hell yeah! I'll make sure that you hear this while you are in Orlando.



liz (di-va) said:


> I don't wanna hear any crap about this one. Sometimes you just have to shake it!
> View attachment 65465


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 13, 2009)

swordchick said:


> Hell yeah! I'll make sure that you hear this while you are in Orlando.



whoo!!!!.....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NjpsJuwxhw

MF Doom and Madlib- Figaro


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WIeEuRtEW8

Kickin' it mad old school. 19 years ago old school.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 16, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WIeEuRtEW8
> 
> Kickin' it mad old school. 19 years ago old school.



reminds me of being a little kid; my mother used to play me nothing but P.E. and punk music. before i was ten years old i had bum rush the show, fear of a black planet, and nation of millions pretty much memorized.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 16, 2009)

furious styles said:


> reminds me of being a little kid; my mother used to play me nothing but P.E. and punk music. before i was ten years old i had bum rush the show, fear of a black planet, and nation of millions pretty much memorized.



Hee! Y'all are making me feel old. I went to see them the year this came out on that lil PE/Sonic Youth jaunt.


----------



## panhype (Jun 20, 2009)

BTB said:


> This answer portrays german Hiphop. ...


(a bit older post, i know)
The final krass-ness: *Deine Eltan - Fick die Cops* (track from 2 years ago that incited a huge controversy because of its explicit pro-violence against the police. 


BTB said:


> Germany is the biggest Reggae Country after Jamaica (seriously)


That's not exactly true because Japan is the biggest market for Reggae. But Germany comes very close, still a very surprising thing. As well as the quality of some of the productions. The Berlin based band Seeed has contributed a lot to this development.
*Seeed - Dancehall Caballeros* (failed attempt here to get this upload extra loud)
*Seeed - Waterpumpee*
*Seeed - Music Monks*

Peter Fox from Seeed released a solo album, a huge success here as well. While i'm not totally convinced, the use of a real symphonic orchestra adds a massive effect.
*Schwarz zu Blau*, released 3 months ago as a single, stands out by far IMHO. It reached the Top 5 and the video is well krass.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg9ImXnXpSw

snippet from the new Nas ... samples Mulatu Astatke's "Yegelle Tezeta," which i know from the Broken Flowers (Jarmusch) soundtrack .. pretty bangin.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

Has anyone picked up Jay Stay paid? I might buy it, but I wanted to hear some takes on it first.


----------



## James (Jul 21, 2009)

and I know its cheesy....

but this put a smile a my face today...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGJWFxdFr1I


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkCyEFvBKmg

J Dilla featuring Black Thought- Reality TV


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z3MBfXJ-Hs&feature=channel_page

Metal Face- Con Queso


----------



## JaytheFA (Aug 8, 2009)

Alot of people slept on the Ladies of WuTang...they were a hit in NYC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xsfUZ_m_og&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhzl_YZOgSo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgU5YssyshA&feature=related


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 11, 2009)

I ain't finished girl, turn around


----------



## BigFinchdog (Aug 12, 2009)

I am pleasantly surprised at the number of old-school hip-hop fans on Dimensions, it's always a shock to encounter a large number of my own kind because I'm from a city where nearly everyone listens to the latest garbage deemed popular by Radio One and Clear Channel


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 15, 2009)

but we get up!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 15, 2009)

I still have SWV phases

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctXGcHZvYq0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKlfQ3fvX3E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOKd_et0A4o

(I'm sorry if I repeat myself here...! happens sometimes)


----------



## protuberance (Aug 20, 2009)

New York is the only place that matters in Hip Hop.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 2, 2009)

I am so stuck on this song by Chrisette MIchele...it's goopy but fabulous 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5YnOos62NE


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 2, 2009)

having another De La surge these days so what else is new
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNnHqFcBxGs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJBVRrqgq4c&feature=PlayList&p=B58D37F7688379FA&index=5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xXOwI1F6aI

gettin our collab on


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebi-_o_3dgs

Xzibit got MERKED! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my god.... SLAUGHTERHOUSE? MURK in a jewel case... :wubu:







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpyIqmzssLQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKHhL01YMJw&feature=related

Freestyle over the DOA instrumental. NASTY... lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 11, 2009)

so I pulled out a suit
about the same color
as my bee-emm-double-yoooo

this version's better but it won't last cause o the NBC lawyers


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebi-_o_3dgs
> 
> Xzibit got MERKED! lol



LOL!!! funny as hell!!!


----------



## swordchick (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you remember 777-9311?



liz (di-va) said:


> so I pulled out a suit
> about the same color
> as my bee-emm-double-yoooo
> 
> this version's better but it won't last cause o the NBC lawyers



City High's "What Would You Do?" has been on my mind lately.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 28, 2009)

It's that time again! BET DA CYPHERSSSS!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihg0lIte8Bw
Nicki Minaj, Buckshot, Crown Royale, and JOE BUDDEN! (He murders... lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzexmttYxhM
Wale, Nipsey Hussle, Gsan (From Tanzania!), and KRS-One!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJS2P2B7dsE
MOS DEF, Black Thought, and EMINEM!! 

They came hard this year. It's still the only thing I'll watch on BET, but OHHHHHH!!  lol


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 28, 2009)

I LOVED the Cyphers!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 2, 2009)

I wasn't really into Wale when I first heard him, but I'm starting to like him now, especially after I gave _Back to the Feature_ a couple listens. He has a charismatic flow and I like his sports/pop culture references.


----------



## hillking12 (Nov 11, 2009)

yall ned to thhat new PUTS(People under the stairs for those who dont now)

heres 2 tracks frm the new album carried away http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_s6otv5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_s6otv5meA

and heres a vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2Ct12ZGJL4

Just some good feel good back to bascics Hip Hop. Check out there whole catalouge if u ever get the time.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 20, 2009)

Fish and chips with the hippy hippy hips


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 20, 2009)

a guy i know just interviewed wale and he came off whinier than a dimensions user

this is the best rap year since 06: doom, bp3, ghostface, serengeti, mos def, major lazer, black eyed peas and that wu dubstep thing


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 20, 2009)

swordchick said:


> Do you remember 777-9311?


heck yeah.
this one is on heavy rotation now too. I would pay to watch Jerome dial a phone.



> City High's "What Would You Do?" has been on my mind lately.


I remember that song! Had never seen the video tho


----------



## furious styles (Feb 3, 2010)

b-b-b-b-bump for 2010.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZNsJ94aoi8


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 3, 2010)

furious styles said:


> b-b-b-b-bump for 2010.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZNsJ94aoi8



niceasdflk;jg;


----------



## hillking12 (Feb 3, 2010)

yall need to check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2Ct12ZGJL4
and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYUtjzCLtgU


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Feb 4, 2010)

furious styles said:


> b-b-b-b-bump for 2010.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZNsJ94aoi8



LOVE IT. Both videos. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Feb 4, 2010)

hillking12 said:


> yall need to check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2Ct12ZGJL4
> and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYUtjzCLtgU



Oh you don't understand! These guys are AWESOME!!!


----------



## hillking12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Oh you don't understand! These guys are AWESOME!!!



hell yes People under the stairs is wanna my favs brotha


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 5, 2010)

listening to this over-n-over at the moment...especially this bit!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 5, 2010)

not to mention the timely: got more stories than J. D. got Salinger


----------



## hillking12 (Feb 6, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> listening to this over-n-over at the moment...especially this bit!



Paul's Boutique is a classic but here's another beasties track thats hot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFrLUzawtWg ROOT DOWN AND GET IT!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 13, 2010)

Y'all betta get on that Solder of Love shit! lol 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldier_of_Love_(album)


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 13, 2010)

DIE MOTHERFUCKERS DIE MOTHERFUCKERS DIE *turns radio down and rolls up window Michael Bolton style*


----------



## hillking12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> DIE MOTHERFUCKERS DIE MOTHERFUCKERS DIE *turns radio down and rolls up window Michael Bolton style*



YYYESSSSSS SIRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 13, 2010)

I am really liking the single!



Jon Blaze said:


> Y'all betta get on that Solder of Love shit!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 20, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am really liking the single!



The CD is too good.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Feb 24, 2010)

One of my all time Favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeTnog5RRQo


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2010)

Great stuff Johnny Bravo!


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Heres somethin for my Hip Hop and DBZ Heads Holla! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2X8jFNypM


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2010)

I am really hooked on the music in this (NFSW) clip from The Wire...both DJ Technics cuts.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsOWUesrf4s

The Roots - Hardware

I almost like this more than "Don't say nothin'."


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsOWUesrf4s
> The Roots - Hardware
> I almost like this more than "Don't say nothin'."


I like, JB. Oh I do love ?uestlove.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am really hooked on the music in this (NFSW) clip from The Wire...both DJ Technics cuts.


crap! forgot link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucuVK8Yy77o


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emdVmO_7QA8
Badass intstrumental!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MypmT0kwBR0 

BEATBOXING WITH A TUBA! YES!!


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 7, 2010)

Some Dilla for Yall http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFmmmRBKQeU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mBqf5n9nXk


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2010)

Look of love pt 1 is beautiful....


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Look of love pt 1 is beautiful....



yea man im always bumpin that beat when im jus chillin or crusin


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 8, 2010)

prepare yourself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd5c3Qtcr_w


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 9, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> prepare yourself:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd5c3Qtcr_w



Liz NOOOO why have u shown us this horrid song on this board. lol Nah that was pretty hilarious though... i was dying when they brought T-pain out as a hand puppet.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2010)

hillking12 said:


> Liz NOOOO why have u shown us this horrid song on this board. lol Nah that was pretty hilarious though... i was dying when they brought T-pain out as a hand puppet.


It is a truly dreadful song, but I appreciate the macabre effort!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 10, 2010)

Freestyles!
Supernat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TAAx01TMi8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE6KvkF67qM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPD88PyD7pc (Ripping Juice a new one)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhUq5hrNwhM (Swann Pwnin' Breez Evahflowin)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJromz6JrVE (Breez goin at it!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4qoRcCBOR8 (Craig G)

Mos Def from the art of freestyle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmqXKbxDoJ0


----------



## furious styles (Mar 24, 2010)

everyone is up on little brother at this point but goddamn these joints are nice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DILsEhgTuGo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlUl4RaAruw


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 24, 2010)

furious styles said:


> everyone is up on little brother at this point but goddamn these joints are nice
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DILsEhgTuGo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlUl4RaAruw



yea dawg lilb rother is nice. Check this joint frm them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1e1wEGGQFg 

and also been feelin this lately http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFG7X4FhMCQ


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 20, 2010)

We lost one of the best sadly... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guru_(rapper)


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmcJfWZL1vY&feature=related More Supernatural.
School House Rock beat for the win. lmao


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (May 18, 2010)

This could be...one of my all time favorites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwKFZYNwSlo


----------



## mango (May 22, 2010)

*Hittin' it up old skool...


2 Live Crew - P. A. N.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaNrdrngIMM


*


----------



## supersizebbw (May 26, 2010)

I'm really liking these two right now:

B.o.B featuring hayley williams and eminem - Airplanes part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feMJFsV3zzI

and

Gyptian featuring Nikki Minaj - Hold Yuh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HFDgTHfV2c


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jun 6, 2010)

Am I the only person who doesn't like Nicki Minaj?

Oh well, Here's Jay Electronica!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc09HB7nEbA


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 6, 2010)

rap was far better in the 80s and early 90s. Digable Planets, Rob Base, 3rd Bass, House Pain.. far better than any of the shit nowadays.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 6, 2010)

^ terrible blanket statement. coming from an old school fan. if you cant find good, new hip hop you aren't trying.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 7, 2010)

furious styles said:


> ^ terrible blanket statement. coming from an old school fan. if you cant find good, new hip hop you aren't trying.



Tribe Called Quest will always trump 50 Cent etc.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 7, 2010)

that's undoubtedly true but 50 cent is hardly new rap. good hip hop was forced underground, but there's always been (and will continue to be) swill on the radio.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 7, 2010)

furious styles said:


> that's undoubtedly true but 50 cent is hardly new rap. good hip hop was forced underground, but there's always been (and will continue to be) swill on the radio.



very good point, styles! rep. coming!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 24, 2010)

Irresistible Bitch!

love this song!


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 24, 2010)

Love these!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QEJqAfAMzU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtK9CXqEUGY


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 24, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emdVmO_7QA8
> Badass intstrumental!



LOVE THIS!


----------



## pinkflower26 (Jul 24, 2010)

slaughterhouse- dont look for me

obie trice- the set up


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 24, 2010)

pinkflower26 said:


> slaughterhouse- dont look for me
> 
> obie trice- the set up



I'm not worthy. You have great taste


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtjqAsBnhhU&feature=player_embedded#!

9th wonder y'alll! lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGtiEXQyF0
don't laugh at me...has been my ear worm last few days


----------



## furious styles (Aug 20, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGtiEXQyF0
> don't laugh at me...has been my ear worm last few days



i listen to that song all the damn tiiime. classic.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 20, 2010)

furious styles said:


> i listen to that song all the damn tiiime. classic.


The chorus is a thing of bizarre, sad beauty.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 20, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> The chorus is a thing of bizarre, sad beauty.



there truly got to be a better way ...


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Aug 20, 2010)

The Roots - What They Do

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RMr9atGZLY


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> The Roots - What They Do
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RMr9atGZLY



I love the Roots. I really do.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 30, 2010)

U God ft. Leatha Face, Inspectah Deck & Method Man: Rumble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDcSQ8e4ffo

WU-TANG FOREVER!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 1, 2010)

Revival needed. lol


----------



## FredtheFA (Sep 1, 2010)

Tanya Morgan is nice in my opinion, Jean grae, little brother. Any thing produced by 9th wonder. MURS, Wale. I was trying to put down artist I haven't heard on the radio, all above groups are pretty mellow for the most part. I've also been listening to wiz kalifa.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 1, 2010)

i just found this track / group about 10 minutes ago and i need to share .. fantastic hip hop. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TWC3L9P53I


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Sep 3, 2010)

furious styles said:


> i just found this track / group about 10 minutes ago and i need to share .. fantastic hip hop.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TWC3L9P53I



I'm Hooked! Great track!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQNDRrZflBA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep1JuOY3ZUE (Instrumental.... DJ Premier = ill)

This song never gets old, and considering my mood: It's perfect right now. Tick tick tick...


----------



## furious styles (Sep 27, 2010)

some hot shit .. produced by DOOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwZSFltvCbk


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

furious styles said:


> some hot shit .. produced by DOOM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwZSFltvCbk



THANK YOU! :happy:


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Sep 28, 2010)

loving this right now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOMldtCNyZ0


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Sep 28, 2010)

Sadat X - Turn It Up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLBn3DJGZVw


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 29, 2010)

Sue me. I didn't expect this to sound good, but I like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov9WDa_--q4

Plus since the relationship is over.... and this was the song of it:
Romantic becomes THROWED AS FUCK lmao


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 2, 2010)

Doowutchyalike !


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Is anyone else listening to Bilal's Airtight's Revenge? It's such a strange record. I _think_ I like it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjRNwYytdOM

 I like it. lol


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2010)

What are people here thinking about "Wake Up" the new album with John Legend and The Roots? I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't get enough of this song.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 27, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> What are people here thinking about "Wake Up" the new album with John Legend and The Roots? I'm diggin' it.



this album is great.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 27, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> What are people here thinking about "Wake Up" the new album with John Legend and The Roots? I'm diggin' it.



I think I need to get it. lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 28, 2010)

I need to say something blasphemous. I've never liked "Wake Up Everybody" (the Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes version). I can appreciate it, but I just never really liked it. (I am aware that this is a failing in me, but sometimes songs don't click, eh.) So I haven't listened to this album's new version or other stuff on it...but I will. 

Me like the cover!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 29, 2010)

Almost forgot the cyphers this year. I don't watch Black Exploitation television, so I can never keep up.

But I just found them:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xf6je8_2111221324_webcam#from=embed
Kanyezee, Pusha T (The Clipse) + Big Sean + CyHi Da Prynce ,Common

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xf6il1_211122232_webcam#from=embed&start=0
Bones Brigante , Wiz Khalifa x Yelawolf x Raekwon

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xf6iqe_2111223546_webcam#from=embed&start=3
Tyga, Kuniva, (D-12 of course) ,Diamond (Crime Mob), Royce Da 5&#8242;9&#8243;

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xf6j16_2111225717_webcam#from=embed&start=0

Rev Run (w/ Diggy and JoJo) Ice Cube (w/ OMG and Doughboy) 
Interesting concept with their kids.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xf6j94_2111221218_webcam#from=embed&start=166
Reek Da Villain x Zawcain x Mickey Factz
Busta failed miserably by not rhyming at all. Disappointed I am. lol


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 29, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> What are people here thinking about "Wake Up" the new album with John Legend and The Roots? I'm diggin' it.



A thing of audio beauty.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 29, 2010)

Xzibit - Hurt Locker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy1NL34UW8Q


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 30, 2010)

Lets slow this beat down a bit, haven't seen much R&B in here but didn't want to go through the whole thread.

Kieth Sweat - Nobody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlJN-sx8B8M

Jodeci - Come and Talk to Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18xnU1e2KEo

H-town - Knockin Da Boots

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrBnEaQd4ZY&feature=related

Silk - Freak Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyFX1gt0GYE

LL Cool J - I Need Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEUX-HYRtUA

Johnny Gill - My My My

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Var4AQWRL2o


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 30, 2010)

Kid Cudi's new album just leaked. It's pretty solid.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 6, 2011)

still listenin to a lot of Lady T
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW6MFlwAino


----------



## KingColt (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmM3lTRq0LA solid gold


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbvaIp2vBdI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGx6K90TmCI

Randomly got stuck in my head.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 13, 2011)

Old school R&B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnRVA2GJMc0 Jones Girls- You gonna make me love somebody else

The beat is banging


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vphSSRJS7kk Chaka Khan- Do you love what you feel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrxAVXhoSjM Chaka Khan- I know you, I live you


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Finally bought WAKE UP! Awesome album. 

Currently listening to Track 2- Compared to what

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U01cZGcLQ9k

Also liked the war report 2 and will listen to Distant Relatives tomorrow.


----------



## None (Mar 14, 2011)

Killer album by Odd Future affiliate Frank Ocean, "Nostalgia, Ultra." http://www.mediafire.com/?wjro8xxbcwi27e5


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5vd67vTysE

Ghostface feat Tekitha - Walking through the darkness


----------



## None (Mar 16, 2011)

Nate Dogg died, yo!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2011)

I just heard. I knew he recently was having some medical problems, but like always was hoping he would pull through. Sad sad day.


----------



## mango (Mar 19, 2011)

*Old Skool Electro Funk

This is where it all began...


MORE BOUNCE TO THE OUNCE - ZAPP (1980)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRpJwhrMbZw

NEWCLEUS - JAM ON IT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEmg5GaAHbk


*


----------



## None (Mar 30, 2011)

Big K.R.I.T. released his new mixtape Return of 4Eva this week and it is the damndest. If you like music that is awesome then you should download this for free and listen to it in your imaginary Cadillac. Also, his first album/mixtape K.R.I.T. Wuz Here is incredible and he manages to capture that old Dungeon Family vibe.

http://returnof4eva.com/


----------



## toomuchspagett (Mar 30, 2011)

None said:


> Nate Dogg died, yo!


OH SHIT!
whos gunna write allthe fuckken hot jamz now?!?!
black stripe
yellow paint
them niggaz scared of it but the hoez aint 

anyone listen to sage francis or immortal technique? aesop rock? good ass shit :}


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 30, 2011)

toomuchspagett said:


> OH SHIT!
> whos gunna write allthe fuckken hot jamz now?!?!
> black stripe
> yellow paint
> ...



Hells yea lol


----------



## toomuchspagett (Mar 31, 2011)

its good stuff. IT's new record is fuckin swell as fucking shit. they dont think it be like it is, but it do.
also, turbonegro is pretty swell.


----------



## toomuchspagett (Apr 5, 2011)

RIP eyedea. he was so much better than nate dogg in my opinion.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 5, 2011)

*Shrugs* I wouldn't consider them under the same criteria. Nate Dogg was more of a vocalist than a lyricist who sang with his lyrics like Eyedea. Still sad to see them both go so soon.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 5, 2011)

I just had to take a minute to drop this remix I did for a friend. His name is Dale Chase and he is a MC and producer in his own right. But I laid down a smooth instrumental to a song he did called "A Walk In The Park. You can grab a free download here..... 

http://sound.ly/artist/dale-chase/remixes/A Walk in the Park [Professor Funk Remix].mp3 

Check it out and let me know what you think. Thanks! :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJM8zHx7AAk

Wale - My Sweetie







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDBLjMxHaPw (Intro)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWdqBZdk2yc&feature=related (Gazillion Ear)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBT2mFY75FI&feature=related (Ballskin)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEggi5tIx2w&feature=related (Yessir)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuYViwNQYHw (Absolutely)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaHWZJl54dI&feature=fvwrel (Rap Ambush)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKRtf72u5iQ (Lightworks)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_pp6PysRNM (Batty Boyz)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdVf6vFROpI (Angelz)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8HcVzZm1E0 (Cellz)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qWUj_ZXNvU (Still dope by StaHHr, a badass Femcee)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaTnU7m84rs&feature=related (Microwave Mayo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwJGXIyuUjI&feature=related (That's that)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4LK6jmTLdI (Supervillainz)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL25U5l3r3A (Bumpy's message Lolllllllll)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFNeu48IDak&feature=related (Thank Yah)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0lUI6NQynA (Gazillion Ear Thom Yorke Remix)


----------



## BigBodyChevy (May 14, 2011)

Rap:
Drama-left,right.................this used to be my shyt! lol
UGK-like that (remix)

Hip Hop:
Blackalicious-make you feel that way
Slum Village-climax

R&B:
Earth Wind and Fire-be ever wonderful
Marvin-Gaye-soon I'll be loving you


----------



## LJ Rock (May 16, 2011)

Just wanted to share some of my music for those of you who haven't heard it already.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnUG4bEeGnU 

View attachment PASS_JUICE_COVER.jpg


----------



## BigBodyChevy (May 16, 2011)

LJ Rock,

I gotta give it to ya, you are one talented man! I'm definitely feelin' you! Also, your skills on the instruments was tight!
Loved the remix a few posts up yonder too! )


----------



## LJ Rock (May 16, 2011)

BigBodyChevy said:


> LJ Rock,
> 
> I gotta give it to ya, you are one talented man! I'm definitely feelin' you! Also, your skills on the instruments was tight!
> Loved the remix a few posts up yonder too! )



wow - thank you so much for those kind words! good to know people are listening  be blessed!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 17, 2011)

BigBodyChevy said:


> LJ Rock,
> 
> I gotta give it to ya, you are one talented man! I'm definitely feelin' you! Also, your skills on the instruments was tight!
> Loved the remix a few posts up yonder too! )



You should see him live. Seriously talented.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 17, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> You should see him live. Seriously talented.



Thank you so much, L - the feeling is mutual!


----------



## mango (May 21, 2011)

*Some more Old Skool.

This was a hot hip hop track when I was about 14...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7yiSJRQWWA*


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2011)

Timbaland ft. Drake's Say something + Young Jeezy's Put on = Absolute Masterpiece 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQMXnKlA4L0


----------



## MissAshley (May 22, 2011)

I miss early 90s R&B! Seriously, music today sucks in comparison.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010KyIQjkTk (Kris Kross)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na3u8S9tF9o (Salt N Peppa)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG5ilt3Hrt4 (Aalyiah)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihhJCPYHuk (Soul For Real)


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 22, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihhJCPYHuk (Soul For Real)


boy I haven't heard THAT one in forever


----------



## JulianDW (May 22, 2011)

Here's something from the Far East Movement before they turned all electro hip-pop like. I prefer this over 'Like a G6'. Whatcha think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssb0yN6KnsE


----------



## LJ Rock (May 25, 2011)

mango said:


> *Some more Old Skool.
> 
> This was a hot hip hop track when I was about 14...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7yiSJRQWWA*



classic!! I remember pumping this one in the bathroom in front of the mirror trying to touch up my own fade.... yeah, I'm glad those days are over LOL 

great tune though


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pRHZm8LPZQ 
Raekwon - Incarcerated Scarfaces

Still going to hold it against him for working with Bieber (HOW COULD YOU?!!? THAT IS NOT HIP HOP! Lol), but I will always love Raekwon's flow.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebi-_o_3dgs&feature=player_embedded#at=83
Tom Green's 40th birthday is today. Here he is rhyming. lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 30, 2011)

Been a _Three Feet High and Rising_ afternoon, starting because I couldn't get this ear worm out of head:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0irL1M15DH8


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 30, 2011)

I've had Jill Scott's 'A Long Walk' on replay all day. Tying my tongue in knots trying to sing along. :happy:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 31, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've had Jill Scott's 'A Long Walk' on replay all day. Tying my tongue in knots trying to sing along.


Do you like "So in Love"? Pretty hooky. & I like all the body types in the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1OC_XmeIck


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> Do you like "So in Love"? Pretty hooky. & I like all the body types in the video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1OC_XmeIck



I'm trying to mind meld with A Long Walk for a gig, so I have it on replay along with a couple of other songs I have to internalize. So In Love looks like a good one though. I love her hair! I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o (Aug 1, 2011)

I really love Eminem as a rapper... I know he's kind of a rapper that a lot of people don't like but I love him. Especially in 'Love the Way You Lie' Part 1 & 2. Especially the way he just raps he just makes is so full of emotion... He's my favorite to listen to late at night.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 1, 2011)

deadly-spaghetti-o said:


> I really love Eminem as a rapper... I know he's kind of a rapper that a lot of people don't like but I love him. Especially in 'Love the Way You Lie' Part 1 & 2. Especially the way he just raps he just makes is so full of emotion... He's my favorite to listen to late at night.



I agree deadly-spaghetti-o. I like his style and how he used the artform. I only wish he didn't hate women so much. I find myself rolling my eyes and saying 'here we go again' every time he targets another woman in his mediums. I just wish I could hear something intelligent from his lyrics rather than to always be under and complaining. After a while it gets all monotone. I do think he's talented though.


----------



## Isa (Aug 1, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> Do you like "So in Love"? Pretty hooky. & I like all the body types in the video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1OC_XmeIck



That is such a good point Liz. The video is representative of what regular gatherings look like: people of all ages and sizes together having a good time. I only wish more artists did the same.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o (Aug 1, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I agree deadly-spaghetti-o. I like his style and how he used the artform. I only wish he didn't hate women so much. I find myself rolling my eyes and saying 'here we go again' every time he targets another woman in his mediums. I just wish I could hear something intelligent from his lyrics rather than to always be under and complaining. After a while it gets all monotone. I do think he's talented though.



Definitely agree with that... I mean the fact that a lot of his songs are about how cruddy his life is (understandable) or killing the woman that he's with (weird) is just... odd. It's also weird how rappers can get away with singing about psychotic stuff like that and it's okay but if any normal person wanted to talk about that they'd be in a psych ward... Lol, but either way, maybe someday he will sing about something of intelligence. I'd be up for hearing that all the way! Still got love for him though... that sexy beast him. :wubu:


----------



## None (Aug 30, 2011)

I highly recommend checking out Open Mike Eagle's work because he is doing some excellent and original work. Here are some songs/music videos to check out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSf7RvaSS4A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkB9LoaSIn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLxk5lu7RDQ

Also, STS dropped his first album for free at stsisgold.com and I recommend it as it's easily the best thing that came out this month. Well produced and STS has an smooth flow.

Another good free album is Danny Brown's XXX, which came out recently as well. Definitely an interesting emcee that is doing something worth checking out.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 30, 2011)

Since this is also an R&B thread I would like to give a special dedication to Nikolas Ashford of the talented songwriting duo, Ashford and Simpson. May he truly rest in peace.They wrote so many hits for various artists including "Ain't No Mountain High Enough" sung by Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell. Here are a few of their hits that they sung. 



It seems to hang on (My favorite song)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWSuRXQAil8

Is it still good to you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GePtiPZDtck

Solid as a rock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6DMMjUYvsU&feature=fvst


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 30, 2011)

"I know you dont love me (I know you dont love me)
You aint the same when Jay-Z's around.
I know you dont love me (I know you dont love me)
You scream and holla whenever Usher's in town.
I know you dont love me (I know you dont love me)
Dre put me up on how the females get down.
I know you like Nelly, like Kelly, Ludacris
Tryina run game on me you punk PUNK
I know you dont love me."


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 5, 2011)

http://blip.tv/ill-doctrine/how-to-rap-in-three-languages-1337243

http://blip.tv/ill-doctrine/how-to-rap-in-three-languages-part-2-1337249

So ill...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 5, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://blip.tv/ill-doctrine/how-to-rap-in-three-languages-1337243
> 
> http://blip.tv/ill-doctrine/how-to-rap-in-three-languages-part-2-1337249
> 
> So ill...



YES!!! more words


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 28, 2011)

Rammellzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I56Kkxh_os


----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2011)

None said:


> I highly recommend checking out Open Mike Eagle's work because he is doing some excellent and original work. Here are some songs/music videos to check out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSf7RvaSS4A
> 
> ...



agreed on all counts .. mike is dope seen him at low end theory a couple times. dude is a lyrical slayer.

danny is killing it and completely unique. also want to throw the name kendrick lamar although most people (should) have maybe heard of him? section 80 was a goddamn revelation and that's putting it lightly.



liz (di-va) said:


> Rammellzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I56Kkxh_os



R-I-muthafuckin-P


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2011)

Reminds me of somebody! I miss the 90s! 

Snow-Informer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtILxBszyf8


I miss this group:

Arrested Development

Mr. Wendal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyDjRd0Tjss&feature=fvst

Tennessee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40c6iAEHpc&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eRomXVH2to
J Dilla - Trashy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7pOKOaRycE
DILLA DOOM- Mash' Revenge

(SIGH) There will never be anything like Dilla ever again...


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 4, 2011)

This takes me back. What happened to Hip Hop? My goodness! 





Craig Mack featuring Biggie (RIP), Rampage, LL, and Busta Rhymes

Flava in Ya Ear (Not the lame ass 2011 revival but the original)

Clean version for Dim mods
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8pG1mG7BeI&feature=related


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 6, 2011)

Aesop Rock.

Effortlessly making other MC's vocabularies and syllable applications look inadequate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a9KQxsFCmI


----------



## Jess87 (Oct 14, 2011)

Aesop Rock is pure genius. I blame him for me being a snob when it comes to the genre.

At the moment I'm totally obsessed with MF Doom. The intro for One Beer is so good.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 14, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> Aesop Rock is pure genius. I blame him for me being a snob when it comes to the genre.
> 
> At the moment I'm totally obsessed with MF Doom. The intro for One Beer is so good.



VILLAIN. My ringtone is "Gazillion Ear." I love DOOM.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 14, 2011)

It's that time again!
THE CYPHER. The only thing to watch on BET. lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USzzq8MY-hw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFBzHZq-eSQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nHY4wJKmkg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_XDG6oBQU8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTg8aGTDaDs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoDvSKgsMP4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE3MLDl-wJ8


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK-0GNTcNVs&feature=related

I used to tear this one up in high school. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNeHoRSlvrI&feature=related

And one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLIWpghZ5wY

O_O Rakim is ridiculous... He.... Is not human. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 8, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_D

We lost another great this week.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 14, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_D
> 
> We lost another great this week.



I still can't really believe it! Just awful.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ahm1EfWIlo
That's a beat that makes your head bop. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 20, 2012)

Primo's Birthday Tomorrow!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YZuCdS5_t0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC4ORS5n9Hg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNwvHEme_JE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M34OelgSlKI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQNDRrZflBA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyjG1Ocwsf8

Damn. I had NO idea he did "Kick in the door," and "Ten Crack Commandments." God of beats in deed.


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 24, 2012)

playing a$ap rocky kendrick lamar and schoolboy q the past few days


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=galQcBqJbzw

The whole battle between Juice and Supernatural. Ill.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 4, 2012)

RIP MCA


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBbQyXZvkbA&ob=av2n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g&ob=av2e
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEM3dW2oWW4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB0NM6reiRE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeUm2f4QlG0&feature=fvst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-QIiVS_7Hs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Naf5uJYGoiU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Y0cy-nvAg&ob=av3n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk

And that's one of the biggest reasons I love the Beastie Boys. They've made good music CONSISTENTLY since the mid 1980s. So sad.


----------



## MRdobolina (May 9, 2012)

death gripz is melting my face


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2011/international/hha-digitalcypher-s13.html?cid=facebook
http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2011/international/hha-digitalcypher-s12.html?cid=facebook
FLYGERIA! Muna is freaking hot. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjD28xyKzCs
Ghana!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 3, 2012)

take it back to 1985 for 7 or so minutes..back when rappers cared enough to do it for that amount of time without singing, with or without autotunes, in between.

LL Cool J - Rock The Bells (Original version). Say what you will about L after 2000, but..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGabHGJAHfc


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ7szXlJoe0&feature=fvwrel 
WHAT A MASHUP!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-3FeeL5lPw
Heavy D


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 16, 2012)

Elzhi 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXqmabq5sE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38HmE7fuE1w&feature=related

Blu and Exile
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzGIKShL1SI&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml5RhkyKXyc&feature=related


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 22, 2012)

Monster year for El-P. First the collab with Killer Mike "R.A.P. Music" and now his solo album "Cancer For Cure" which IMO is a near flawless album. Both of these projects to me are unmatched thus far. 

Other albums that have been great in 2012
Ab Soul-Control System
Apollo Brown & O.C.- Trophies
Death Grips- The Money Store
Billy Woods-History Will Absolve Me 

Also,Looking forward to hearing Nas's new album.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 6, 2012)

Blu and Exile are just... Can't even describe it..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmrtzYZFKbs&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpsBEjiIrsE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHwcsh4wyjU&feature=related


----------



## MRdobolina (Jul 7, 2012)

yup co sign on el-p and death grips


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 9, 2012)

That Joey Bada$$ mixtape is pretty damn good as well, especially considering he's only 17.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 14, 2012)

*"You know life.....it's all about expression. You only live once and you're not coming back, so express yourself." 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4k1yZD1-ZI*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpuVaCA8_gg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C18ofNCl_hM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXCo_lR3Pp0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbQNTgCvaKE
Four of the day for me.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 18, 2012)

Just a few guys I met at work yesterday.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WmYjNreVj4&feature=relmfu

Man I'm buying this album next week. Don't care if it's old. These beats from Preemo are just unreal.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 19, 2012)

Lushlife-Plateau Vision...I highly recommend this album


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 28, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QExwHLwPy50&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOd8EBk7fTI

Eric Lau. Someone mentioned him on youtube. Good beats.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRYQWZODiCI
Freaking Preemo. lol


----------



## furious styles (Nov 12, 2012)

humbly plugging this nas remix i whipped up this weekend : http://soundcloud.com/cstarcrusher/starcrusher-harder-2-tell


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 20, 2012)

the kendrick lamar album hasnt left my cd player in my car


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F2PSR1xR3c 

Great song.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vyOyTRDsGo

God's Stepson is a classic.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 4, 2012)

i dunno why but i have high expectations for a$ap rocky's album

effing problem


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 6, 2012)

I love this joint.

9th Wonder and Murs- Wherever you are

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1hLuzqJ-WI


----------



## furious styles (Dec 7, 2012)

Nexus78 said:


> I love this joint.
> 
> 9th Wonder and Murs- Wherever you are
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1hLuzqJ-WI



damn, yeah this is dope. i had 3:16, part two, and murrays revenge, but i've been sleeping on this joint. these dudes never lose it. pure hip hop.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 7, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> i dunno why but i have high expectations for a$ap rocky's album
> 
> effing problem



see .. i wanted to. but this song alone makes me scared. no one goes hard on that damn song. even k-dot drops one of his worst verses (imo) on that. i am a self admitted drake hater. but i can even get into a dope 2chainz joint (such as this one -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdIaMIyYFbc and i just was not feeling that fuckin problems song .. 

anyway i still want to see what rocky does. i fucks with him (mostly his beats, lol).


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 7, 2012)

yeah i hear you, live love asap was so good i dont know how he can top it ..but yeah i hear you on the beats .. clams casino is so good


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 7, 2012)

furious styles said:


> damn, yeah this is dope. i had 3:16, part two, and murrays revenge, but i've been sleeping on this joint. these dudes never lose it. pure hip hop.



Yeah that beat is crazy. I love 9th Wonder collabs. Btw I love your avatar. MF Doom is the man.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 7, 2012)

chum - earl sweatshirt


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 10, 2012)

schoolby q - there he go


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2012)

Nexus78 said:


> Yeah that beat is crazy. I love 9th Wonder collabs. Btw I love your avatar. MF Doom is the man.



thank you sir.



MRdobolina said:


> chum - earl sweatshirt



this song is so fresh ..



so i'm in a hip hop crew myself, been making beats for a few years on a late 90's model MPC. still trying to get my music heard on an extreme grassroots level, and i spend most of my time woodshedding and trying to improve. if you guys feel like checking it out feel free, pretty much everything is free download so if you like it snag it.

http://soundcloud.com/cstarcrusher


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 11, 2012)

without you is a dope beat ...nice work


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> without you is a dope beat ...nice work



thanks man! appreciated.


----------



## MRdobolina (Jan 12, 2013)

got a copy of the leaked Long Live A$AP album, its growing on me, considering this isnt the full album, my expectations just went up a notch


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 19, 2013)

Just wanted to mention to folks that my soul band is playing in NYC tonight at GROOVE. 

www.bigbenhillman.com


----------



## swordchick (Jan 23, 2013)

I still want to be the MC Sheriff when I grow up. 


EPMD-Strictly Business
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE2vEtsc2io


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 23, 2013)

swordchick said:


> I still want to be the MC Sheriff when I grow up.
> 
> 
> EPMD-Strictly Business
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE2vEtsc2io



Fuck yeah EPMD!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4HJ-xvmSyo


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_CBTeUYprsY

Rakim - The Saga Begins

I've been really underrating Pete Rock. I know he's an easy top 10 producer, but I need to experiment with his work more.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 11, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/cans-1/c-ns-foolish#play
Foolish by C&#923;NS

This is instrumental. The beat is awesome. I love it.


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UepCyqzX5ko

iMayday! Ft. Ces Cru and Brotha Lynch Hung


----------



## swordchick (Apr 15, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=wFY0KU2DNAQ

Walmart by Mr. Ghetto


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3m1BZYfQ3o

Jay Electronica - Jazzmatazz (Guru Tribute)


----------



## swordchick (Jun 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/hR-NXv5Tma0

Major Lazer-Bubble Butt (feat. Bruno Mars, 2 Chainz, Tyga &Mystic)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5_z9KOzO1aI

Dat Jazz Rap beat


----------



## furious styles (Jun 3, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5_z9KOzO1aI
> 
> Dat Jazz Rap beat



dope .. that gil scott heron sample ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJtX_aguJ5I

^ some older boot camp clik .. just an example of 9th wonder's chop style, something i've always been really into, dude is untouchable at flipping a soul sample ..


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB3dj7CLHL8

Definitely one of my favorite beats featured on Rap City.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ycJsnzJ-hA&list=PL27ED9C6B18B735DE

Dilla the great.


----------



## big_lad27 (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWzYIpUZCk8

R.A The Rugged Man Ft. Talib Kweli - Learn Truth


----------



## Archetypus (Jun 28, 2013)

http://youtu.be/uqcTVVUFnKQ
Death Grips-Beware


http://youtu.be/BsK-OxJQJP8
Vinnie Paz - CheeseSteaks


http://youtu.be/E8-Uig2IlDw
Wise Intelligent - Illuminati


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu-0619LfyY

Nujabes. I wish I would have never slept on him. Japanese DILLA!


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 23, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu-0619LfyY
> 
> Nujabes. I wish I would have never slept on him. Japanese DILLA!



Can I recommend watching Samurai Champloo...Nujabes did a substantial part of the soundtrack. It takes place in feudal Japan with heavy anachronistic hip-hop elements. RIP brother Jun Seba.

Murdoc-Chipped Nerves
http://youtu.be/EK751UNFeCc

God's of Chaos (psycho realm n Block McCloud) - Lost Angels
http://youtu.be/VSVAt_W6Wxc


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJk0ONE9XDY&list=PL799C8BCDF132C184 

Preemo beats. The sheer essence of hip hop.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 8, 2013)

Turntable fun


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGS9XC3TIb4 (Eyedea & Abilities)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekgpZag6xyQ (Star Wars scratching!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JHFkCJ3fU8 (World championships over the years)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COBNvmSo_dA

Cormega - Dirty Game (Premier beat illness)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COBNvmSo_dA
> 
> Cormega - Dirty Game (Premier beat illness)



Love Cormega! that Cormega/Nas beef was sick! love in love out was killer. Premier best beat maker/producer ever.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeChQkMSlAw
Jean Grae - Fuckery Level 3000


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 16, 2013)

Cypher timeeeee


http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2013/cyphers/asap-mob.html
Better than I expected. 

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2013/cyphers/real-husbands-of-hollywood.html lmao 

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2013/cyphers/t-d-e-kendrick-lamar-and-others.html Kendrick!

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2013/cyphers/lil-kim-and-others.html ACTION BRONSON

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawar...op-Awards-Jon-Connor-Friends-Cypher-EXPLICIT-

Italian rapper (which is cool), but still no Spanish rapper. I'm waiting BET...... 

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2013/cyphers/slaughterhouse-uncut.html SLAUGHTERHOUSE


----------



## MRdobolina (Oct 16, 2013)

^ a$ap mob was decent


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 20, 2013)

http://sampleface.co.uk/hip-hop/dj-skarface-maddillainy-madvillain-vs-j-dilla/

MadDILLAINY lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3rPeVvte0U

Canibus- I speak at frequencies 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLdAIyC6hYc
Big Pun and Black Thought - Super Lyrical


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 20, 2013)

...from a recent video shoot with E-40


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVE6WF0wFa0

Joey Bada$$ - Unorthodox (Premo beat)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vhwa5a9WbY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSuIPy-sKJo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ycJsnzJ-hA&list=PL27ED9C6B18B735DE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr8_JidiptU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbEpP7tLvMU&list=PL27ED9C6B18B735DE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL5rJj6p160


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENlWLMfKyyM&list=PL27ED9C6B18B735DE

It's the 40th birthday of Nujabes and J Dilla.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 7, 2014)

...And the 14th anniversary of Pun's passing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLdAIyC6hYc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2RcnnV3cBQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHhIlBpKqIQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzV9cUAbwFw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRBHlMoE7x8


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 24, 2014)

ustream.tv/ninthwonderful 

He's streaming again!


----------



## Archetypus (Feb 25, 2014)

"Binoculars" -The Left beats by Apollo Brown
http://youtu.be/NyBwRB3kACY

"The Wormhole" - Talib Kweli
http://youtu.be/HpuoPiTBooA

"Murderous Lyricist Freestyle" - Milez Grimez
http://youtu.be/lM0cuA1Egx4

"God Bless" - Vinnie Paz
http://youtu.be/6_GHr15z9pc


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 21, 2014)

DJ PREMIER IS 48!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rNipX6kqy0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ranaeSYi2eg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URbrlnWhCLc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcWs0jE11T4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wWUsShu2Bo


Large professor is 40 as well!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlOaLILYKIY&list=FL-FH9ejGInD-JVZ6nY9Qztg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OteutkG4KNU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TDk9UVvkDQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDMVWu3kR2g


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UJXACKRMlw&feature=kp
Nujabes featuring Substantial - Eclipse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGG3oDEo2gs
DJ Krush featuring Black Thought - Zen approach


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phOW-CZJWT0 RIP DJ EZ Rock


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA6p69mzVYw 

Heavy D and the Boyz - Don't Curse


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2014)

Money Trees - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiOcVWQY2bc&feature=kp[/ame] 22 years!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 10, 2014)

Death Grips 
From "Niggas on the moon", featuring björk

the first installment of the double album, "the powers that b"



:bow:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 10, 2014)

Jon Blaze said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiOcVWQY2bc&feature=kp 22 years!



Classic 

That Tom Scott sample is still probably one of the greatest ever used.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 11, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Classic
> 
> That Tom Scott sample is still probably one of the greatest ever used.



yeah, this.



some new old freshness:

tross - record company people are shady

L. the headtoucha - it's your life

kuku productions (roc marciano) - the prophecy


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 15, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo6LM5OvS2g[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5foPAL4KOLk[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ltNIck4Ha0[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ltNIck4Ha0[/ame]
LOS LINKS!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 15, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ltNIck4Ha0[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn8BlcXKTGM[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt0JsokLs64[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 15, 2014)

Messed up the Apollo Brown links. Sorry

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdjX4Qvnotw[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQOCrqiM0CE[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 19, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FLFvWE72YM[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1mVL7tc3Zo&list=PLE95B7379BF80C51C&index=10[/ame]


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 10, 2014)

I dig the new Open Mike Eagle album Dark Comedy quite a bit and the new Sage Francis album Copper Gone is amazing. 
Pharoah Monch PTSD should be on everyone's list and the Freddie Gibbs and Madlib album Piñata was a great release as well. 

These are probably my top hip hop albums of the year so far.
There's a few I haven't heard yet that have the potential to make that list as well.


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm really stuck on this song right now. I hardly ever listen to this genre' but I have appreciation for it. 

Awnaw - Nappy Roots

http://youtu.be/DIB_n6LyX5Y


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 10, 2014)

All queued up! :bow:




WhiteHotRazor said:


> I dig the new Open Mike Eagle album Dark Comedy quite a bit and the new Sage Francis album Copper Gone is amazing.
> Pharoah Monch PTSD should be on everyone's list and the Freddie Gibbs and Madlib album Piñata was a great release as well.
> 
> These are probably my top hip hop albums of the year so far.
> There's a few I haven't heard yet that have the potential to make that list as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 11, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/rsula-1/golden-eye-vs-notorious-big-spit-your-game-007


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n0hEWDsRp4[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 3, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3BTROhRfFY[/ame]


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 4, 2014)

Days of Our Lives - Bone Thugs n Harmony


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GVbeTdDRs4[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 9, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOd11vaMNX0[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2014/cyphers/taylor-gang-cypher-explicit.html Meh

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2014/cyphers/david-banner-cypher-explicit.html FINALLY A LATINA RAPPER! David Banner went IN!

http://www.bet.com/video/hiphopawards/2014/cyphers/lil-mama-cypher-explicit.html Not bad

http://www.bet.com/content/betcom/video/hiphopawards/2014/cyphers/remy-ma-cypher-explicit.share.html Interesting couple rap lol

http://www.bet.com/content/betcom/video/hiphopawards/2014/cyphers/live-cypher-explicit.share.html


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 15, 2014)

Beanie Sigel ft Eve - Remember them days

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ9Q1-PVNfI[/ame]


----------



## swordchick (Oct 22, 2014)

Honey Cocaine-Curveball

http://youtu.be/tN0WV48eUIQ


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 2, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1XY6Yy1dwc[/ame] Maybe this should go in my dead video game music thread, but this crappy game  has some pretty good music. I've had 8:10 and 3:53 on repeat for days.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 3, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRZLxyfwbbE&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 3, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97IpJ9OTMQQ[/ame] Dope, but I still feel sad for Detroit.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 6, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baEqe2_vH30[/ame] Preemo beats.. (SIGH) Just effervescent. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 12, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQObWW06VAM[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8bKTzksZEw[/ame]


RIP Big Bank Hank


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2014)

Larry Smith produced a lot of 80s hip-hop tracks:

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOKMWSR2Aio[/youtube] RUN-DMC - Sucker MCs

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYC7ltxOrk[/youtube]
Whodini - Freaks Come Out At Night

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k78sTltIgI[/youtube]
Fat Boys - Jail House Rap

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci8-M5JaHBQ[/youtube] 
Whodini - Big Mouth

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZDUEilS5M4[/youtube] Kurtis Blow - The Breaks 
Playing the bass here. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## supersizebbw (Dec 21, 2014)

Wyclef Jean ft Mary J Blige - 911

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EI7mUBwiog&list=PL04C0E0C4320C41C2&index=3[/ame]


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 5, 2015)

Kanye West - Family Business

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNVbFQHf9L8[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 9, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7_0vcjN-4c[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4iR668Ki3I[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Aua9kYYrYo[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewc1hixzYPY[/ame]

THE SUPERVILLAIN is 44.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 10, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DvuHQ45a-U[/ame]

Followed by R.A. the Rugged Man. Age unknown.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 26, 2015)

If you like Jazzy Hip-Hop, you really need to give What Goes Around by DJ Statik Selektah a try.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8lTSeh6N64[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGp5XRl8v0[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemJBmhECG4[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 4, 2020)

It still pains me that I only jumped on the Nujabes train after passed. But I'll always honor him as the father of Lo-Fi along with Dilla.

 PE IS BACK


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Purity (Jul 6, 2020)

Site search sez this hasn’t been posted yet. Favorite of mine from 1993:
*Nubian Crackers - Do You Wanna Hear It (Do You Wanna Vocal)
*


----------

